# لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية



## NORARAB (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم* 


لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
ما المكافة التي سوف احصل عليها بعد موتي


وكما علمت انه في المسيحية الحياة الابدية في السماء واني سوف اكون مجرد ملاك من نور .


*هل هذا عدل*


اني حرمت نفسي من شهوات الدنيا

من خمور وربا ومتعة  وكل  ذلك 

لا احصل في الاخير على حياة ابدية مملة ليس فيها طيبات الرب

*هل يعقل ان يمنح الرب الناس الفاجرة افضل مني انا المؤمن* 
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


*اعتذر لما ذكر*


*وما عند الله خير*



والله احكم الحاكمين 


والله يبارك فيكم والله نور السموات والارض​


----------



## Bethlehem2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

اخي الكريم نور المسيح وعظمته يكفي عن كل ملاذ الدنيا يعني لو اخترت ان تصبح مسيحي سوف تكسب النور المحبة العطاء التضحية متل يسوع المسيح انسى متاع الدنيا صدقني ......سلام ونعمة:new5:


----------



## NORARAB (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



Bethlehem2000 قال:


> اخي الكريم نور المسيح وعظمته يكفي عن كل ملاذ الدنيا يعني لو اخترت ان تصبح مسيحي سوف تكسب النور المحبة العطاء التضحية متل يسوع المسيح انسى متاع الدنيا صدقني ......سلام ونعمة:new5:


 



* بارك الله  فيك *

*بس  ممكن  ترد  علي *

* هل المجرم  والشرير  وافضل  مني   ليعطية الرب  افضل مني  في الدنيا وانا  في الدنيا   احرم   نفسي من كل  شي   لا  اعبد   الرب  واخلص  له *

* نعم  انا  اتفق  معك   في كل  ما قلته  ان  صحبة الرب  في  الابدية  اغلى  من كل شي *
*بس  اليست  مكافة  قليلة  لكل  اخلاصي  للرب *




* شي  ثاني *


* ايهم  اعظم  نور الله   ام  نور  المسيح  ام  ان المسيح  هو الله    اذا  نعم  كيف يتقل  الله  ومن  يدير  الكون ؟؟*




* انتظر  ردك *


* واشكرك على  رحابه  صدرك *


* والله  نور السموات والارض *



* والله   يبارك  فيك*​ 
:t13:​


----------



## Bethlehem2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

اول شي سلام المسيح...سابدا بالقول ان الاب والابن والروح القدوس بمعنى انا المسيح هو الله تجسد بصورة ابنه والاثنان واحد وبالنسبة لمن يدير الكون الجواب نفسه لاكن نحن نقول الله قادر على كل شي ولا نقول المسيح ولكن الاثنين واحد الاب والابن لذلك من يصبح مسيحي ياخد نعم كتيرة.....:new5: سلام المسيح لكي


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



NORARAB قال:


> * بارك الله  فيك *
> 
> *بس  ممكن  ترد  علي *
> 
> ...









اهلا وسهلا بك استاذي الفاضل في المنتدى

بعد اذن الساده الاعضاء..انا سأرد عليك:

اذا كان الانسان المسلم بعد موته سيعيش في الجنه بالجسد..

فما الفرق بين الارض و السماء؟

لو كان كلامك صحيحا.. لما كان الله قد جعل موت الجسد لكل انسان,

وكان بالأولى به ان يصعد الانسان بجسده الى السماء مباشرة.

وتعليقا على قول سيادتك بأنك حرمت نفسك من كل شيء

فما الداعي لأن تحرم نفسك في الاسلام؟
لك ان تتزوج اربعة زوجات..
ولك ان تأخذ من السراري ماشئت..
ولك ان تأخذ ما ملكت يمينك..
ولك ان تشرب الخمر لان قرأنك لم ينه عنه..
ولك ان تقتل ماشئت تحت مسمى الجهاد..
ولك ان تسرق ماشئت وتغتصب ماشئت..
لان اموالنا ونسائنا حلال لكم.
كيف حرمت نفسك يا استاذي الفاضل؟؟؟

وبالنسبه للسؤال الثاني:

اجابة هذا السؤال أكل عليه الدهر وشرب..ولكن سأجيبك,

سأعطيك مثالا بسيطا..

عندما يدخل ضوء الشمس الى غرفتك التي في المنزل..

هل غرفتك حددت وحيزت ضوء الشمس؟؟؟
هل الضوء الذي دخل الى غرفتك قد انقص من ضوء الشمس؟


----------



## NORARAB (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



> اهلا وسهلا بك استاذي الفاضل في المنتدى
> 
> بعد اذن الساده الاعضاء..انا سأرد عليك:
> 
> ...


 

* هلا  بيك   استاذي  محامي *
* نعم  سيعش  الانسان في  الجنة  بالجسد *
* انما  على  خلق   غير الخلق  الذي هو عليه  في الدنيا *
*لا يعطش  ولا يجوع   ولا  عزك الله  يتبرز    ويكون  على  خلق  سيدنا  ادم *


* طيب  اخي  اذا  كان  بالروح  هي   مجردة من كل شي*
*كيف  كان  سيدنا  ادم  في  السماء  والحياة الابدية (  الجنة )  ياكل  وبسبب  التفاحة  نزل الى الارض*


* اخي  الاكل في الجنه  وغيره من  شرب   وكل ما طاب للانسان  هي  هبه  من الرب ( الله)     مكافاة  لما صبر  في الدنيا   وحرم  نفسة من كل شي*








> لو كان كلامك صحيحا.. لما كان الله قد جعل موت الجسد لكل انسان,
> 
> وكان بالأولى به ان يصعد الانسان بجسده الى السماء مباشرة.


 
*في  المسيحية  والاسلام  هناك شي  اسمه  الروح   وهذه الروح  هي التي  بها  يعيش الانسان   وليس   الروح  اكثر  من  محرك  لك  لتعيش*
* دليل   بسيط *

* السيارة  من غير  موتور  لا تتحرك *

* الكمبيوتر  من غير  كهربا ء  لا   يعمل *

*كذلك الانسان  من دون روح  لا يعمل *


* مثال  اخر  حين  تنام    اتشعر  بروحك  وهي  خارجه منك   وتقدر  ان تتحكم  بها *

*؟؟*

**

 




> وتعليقا على قول سيادتك بأنك حرمت نفسك من كل شيء
> 
> فما الداعي لأن تحرم نفسك في الاسلام؟


 

* انا  لا  احرم   نفسي  في الاسلام  الا من ما حرم  الله  ( الرب)  *
* اليس   الخمر  والزنا  والربا  محرم  عندكم *

* ايضا  هو محرم  عندنا *


* انا  اتكلم  عن  اشياء   يفعلها  المجرمون  *


*  اكرر   ايكون   المجرم  افضل  منك  ليعطيه  الرب ( الله )   افضل  منك  انت المؤمن* 


 



> لك ان تتزوج اربعة زوجات..


 
 *اليس افضل  ان  اتزوج  واحد   واخونها  مع  غيرها*
* ام  تريد  ان  تتزوج المراة  باكثر من رجل   لاياتي    طفل  لايعرف  ابوة *
* اذا   تريد  افتح موضوع  لماذا  حلل الاسلام الزواج  من اربع   وانظر  الى  الحجة  حتى  من  الانجيل  وما كان  فيه *







> ولك ان تأخذ من السراري ماشئت..
> ولك ان تأخذ ما ملكت يمينك..


 
* لا  تعطى  الا  للملك من البشر   ولست  ملك  لاسف حتى  في المسيحية  قديماً  وحديثاً*

*   ابحث  عن  كتاب   كان  لهم   للكاتب  بطرس عبدالمسيح   او  اسال  عنه  ان  كنت لاتعرفه* 



 



> ولك ان تشرب الخمر لان قرأنك لم ينه عنه..


 
 *ومن  قال  ان  القران  لم  يحرمه *

* هو محرم *
*  ولرحمه الله  بالمسلمين   في  زمان   عي  عهد  الرسول  حرمه  عليهم  درجه  درجه  الى  ان  جعله  محرماً*

* اضنك    تجهل  عن الاسلام الكثير*







> ولك ان تقتل ماشئت تحت مسمى الجهاد..


 
 *نعم  هذه  صح  اذا  دخل  ارضي  من  يرفع  السيف  علي   لي حق ان  اجاهد  ضدة *

* ما  رايك  في ما يقوم به  بوش  باسم الصليب في العراق  اهو  حق  ام  من  اجل  النفط *
* اخي  اسال  اي قس  امريكي    ورح يرد  عليك *


* وهذه  ايضا  في  الانجيل  *

*ورد في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ] قول الرب : (( وَحِينَ تَتَقَدَّمُونَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ مَدِينَةٍ فَادْعُوهَا لِلصُّلْحِ أَوَّلاً. 11فَإِنْ أَجَابَتْكُمْ إِلَى الصُّلْحِ وَاسْتَسْلَمَتْ لَكُمْ، فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ السَّاكِنِ فِيهَا يُصْبِحُ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ. 12وَإِنْ أَبَتِ الصُّلْحَ وَحَارَبَتْكُمْ فَحَاصِرُوهَا 13فَإِذَا أَسْقَطَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ، فَاقْتُلُوا جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 14وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَسْلاَبٍ، فَاغْنَمُوهَا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَتَمَتَّعُوا بِغَنَائِمِ أَعْدَائِكُمُ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ. 15هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُونَ بِكُلِّ الْمُدُنِ النَّائِيَةِ عَنْكُمُ الَّتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ مُدُنِ الأُمَمِ الْقَاطِنَةِ هُنَا.

16أَمَّا مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، 17بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ، 18لِكَيِ لاَ يُعَلِّمُوكُمْ رَجَاسَاتِهِمِ الَّتِي مَارَسُوهَا فِي عِبَادَةِ آلِهَتِهِمْ، فَتَغْوُوا وَرَاءَهُمْ وَتُخْطِئُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ )) *










> ولك ان تسرق ماشئت وتغتصب ماشئت..
> لان اموالنا ونسائنا حلال لكم.


 

* هذه   ايضا   فهمك  لها قليل *
* والا  كيف يعيش  بينا   الكثير  من  اهل  الكتاب *
* ايضا   اسائل  عنها  اي  كائن او  اب   ورح  يرد  عليك  ما فعل  محمد  صلى الله  عليه وسلم مع اهل الكتاب *

* وايضا  موجودة  عندكم  في الانجيل *


*جاء في سفر العدد [ 31 : 25 ] : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 26«أَحْصِ أَنْتَ وَأَلِعَازَارُ الْكَاهِنُ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْعَشَائِرِ الْغَنَائِمَ وَالسَّبْيَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، 27وَقَسِّمِ الْغَنَائِمَ مُنَاصَفَةً بَيْنَ الْجُنْدِ الْمُشْتَرِكِينَ فِي الْحَرْبِ وَبَيْنَ كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ. 28وَخُذْ نَصِيباً لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ أَهْلِ الْحَرْبِ، وَاحِداً مِنْ كُلِّ خَمْسِ مَئَةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحَمِيرِ وَالْغَنَمِ. 29 مِنْ نِصْفِ أَهْلِ الْحَرْبِ تَأْخُذُهَا وَتُعْطِيهَا لأَلِعَازَارَ الْكَاهِنِ تَقْدِمَةً لِلرَّبِّ. 30وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ نِصْفِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَاحِداً مِنْ كُلِّ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحَمِيرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَسَائِرِ الْبَهَائِمِ، وَتُعْطِيهَا لِلاَّوِيِّينَ الْقَائِمِينَ عَلَى خِدْمَةِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ.*




 



> كيف حرمت نفسك يا استاذي الفاضل؟؟؟


 
* لان  اخلاق  ربي  وقراني   ورسولي   حرمتها  علي  ما دمت في الحق* 





> وبالنسبه للسؤال الثاني:
> 
> اجابة هذا السؤال أكل عليه الدهر وشرب..ولكن سأجيبك,
> 
> ...


 


* مثال  لا باس  به *
* فقط   ليست  الشمس   دائمة   وما  عند الله   ابقى *





* ومشكووور رد   واجتهاد    مميز  في  اثبات  وجهة  نظرك*

* واعتذر  ان  اثقلت عليك *



* والله  يبارك فيك *


* والله   نور  السموات  والارض*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

استاذي الفاضل  NORARAB: 




> نعم سيعش الانسان في الجنة بالجسد
> انما على خلق غير الخلق الذي هو عليه في الدنيا
> لا يعطش ولا يجوع ولا عزك الله يتبرز ويكون على خلق سيدنا ادم






اشكرك يا اخي الفاضل على الرد

وكيف لا يعطش ولا يجوع وانه سيجامع حور العين؟؟

سيجامعهم بقوة الدفع؟

ام سيكون هناك صيدليات  لبيع حبوب الفياجرا الاصليه؟؟؟

والطعام الذي ياكله والماء الذي يشربه في الجنه...

لن يتم اخراجه من جسمه؟ ام سيتفاعل ذاتيا مع الطعام و الماء؟ام سيقوم بتخزين الاكل؟






> كيف كان سيدنا ادم في السماء والحياة الابدية ( الجنة ) ياكل وبسبب التفاحة نزل الى الارض





استاذي الفاضل..

ادم وحواء كانا في جنة عدن.. اي في الاردن..وليس في السماء...
 موضوع نزوله على الارض عندما اكل من الشجره.. فهو كنايه عن وقوعه في الخطيه والانفصال عن حضرة الله.





> في المسيحية والاسلام هناك شي اسمه الروح وهذه الروح هي التي بها يعيش الانسان وليس الروح اكثر من محرك لك لتعيش






الروح ليست مجرد اكثر من محرك لتعيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فما الفرق بينك وبين الحيوان الشهواني النجس؟

ما الذي يضبط شهواتك ؟؟؟؟؟

ما الذي يجعلك تعرف الخير و الشر؟؟؟






> اليس افضل ان اتزوج واحد واخونها مع غيرها
> ام تريد ان تتزوج المراة باكثر من رجل لاياتي طفل لايعرف ابوة






عجبا لك يا سيدي..

فانت تكاد تقول ان الانسان هو حيوان نجس يقضي كل حياته في الزنا.
وما ان يأخذ كفايته من زوجته.. يبحث عن غيرها..

فاذا فرضنا جدلا وجدلا ان كلامك صحيح..

لنا ان نعتبر ان ادم كان زير نساء او كازانوفا..

اتق الله يا اخي الفاضل.


ابحث عن كتاب كان لهم للكاتب بطرس عبدالمسيح او اسال عنه ان كنت لاتعرفه 





ما هذا الكتاب بالتحديد؟؟؟؟






> ومن قال ان القران لم يحرمه
> 
> هو محرم
> ولرحمه الله بالمسلمين في زمان عي عهد الرسول حرمه عليهم درجه درجه الى ان جعله محرماً
> ...







انا اظن انك تنسى او تتناسى امور دينك و قرأنك..



لم يذكر القرآن تحريما صريحا للخمر كما قال مثلا في آيات اخرى صراحة 

"إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ " ( البقرة : 173)


اما عن الخمر فقد ذكر كلمة أعتقد انها اخف وطأ وهي ( الاجتناب ) 

"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ" ( المائدة : 90)

والغريب ان ( عمل الشيطان ) هو مشروب ( الجنة ) المفضل 

"مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ " (سورة محمد : 15)


فهل نسي القرآن انه القائل :

"إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ " ( المائدة : 91) 







> نعم هذه صح اذا دخل ارضي من يرفع السيف علي لي حق ان اجاهد ضدة







وما فعله الغزاه والمستعمرين المسلمين عندما اغتصبوا المدن والبلاد.. كان دفاعا عن نفسهم؟







> ما رايك في ما يقوم به بوش باسم الصليب في العراق اهو حق ام من اجل النفط
> اخي اسال اي قس امريكي ورح يرد عليك





انا معك يا سيدي الفاضل ان ما يفعله بوش من اجل النفط.
وانت تقول ان ما يفعله بوش يكون باسم الصليب..

وانا اتحداك على الملأ..

ان تاتي لي بايه واحده فقط في الانجيل تحرض على القتال

اتحدااااااااااااااااااااااااك






> وهذه ايضا في الانجيل
> 
> ورد في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ] قول الرب





استاذي الفاضل..
مجرد سؤال فقط اريد ان تجيب عليه..

هل من سمة المسلمين الجهل؟؟
وهل من سماتهم ايضا ان يتكلمون فيما لا يعرفونه؟؟؟

ام من الواجب عليهم ان يتحروا الدقه وان(يسالوا اهل الذكر ان كانوا لا يعلمون)؟

سفر التثنيه الذي تستشهد به يا سيدي هو من العهد القديم وليس من الانجيل.

ومن ناحيه اخرى..

اتعجب كل العجب ان سيادتك لم تسترشد بايه واحده من الانجيل.




> ايضا اسائل عنها اي كائن او اب ورح يرد عليك ما فعل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اهل الكتاب





من غير ما اسأل يا سيدي الفاضل

ما فعله رسول الاسلام لا يخفى على انسان..

فهو الذي قالامرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله)

وهو الذي قال له اله القرانقاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا اليوم الاخر و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرون)

والذي قال له ايضا(قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنه ويكون الدين لله)

وهو الذي قال ايضا: ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أبو قلابة الجرمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قدم على النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏نفر من ‏ ‏عكل ‏ ‏فأسلموا ‏ ‏فاجتووا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فأمرهم أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ففعلوا فصحوا فارتدوا وقتلوا رعاتها واستاقوا الإبل فبعث في آثارهم فأتي بهم ‏ ‏فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمل ‏ ‏أعينهم ثم لم يحسمهم حتى ماتوا ‏

فما فعله رسولك وقرانك لن يمحى من ذاكرة التاريخ اطلاقا.





> وايضا موجودة عندكم في الانجيل
> 
> 
> جاء في سفر العدد [ 31 : 25 ]



ويتكرر نفس الخطأ منك.. وتسترشد بالعهد القديم على اساس انه الانجيل...

هل هذا هو ما تسمونه (التقيه في الاسلام؟؟؟)


انتظر تعليقك يا استاذي الفاضل

واسف على الاطاله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



NORARAB قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
> ...



عزيزى.....
مامعنى حياة أبدية مملة..؟؟؟
مملة... انت شايف حياتك الابدية هتكون مملة لما تشوف ربنا وملائكته وقديسيه وتسبح الله معهم 
هل عندكم الصلاة والتسيبح لله ممل ؟؟؟؟
فى حد ممكن يمل من رؤية وتسبيح الله !!! 
لا أعتقد هذا..

ومين أقلك ان الله سيمنح الناس الفاجرة أعظم من المؤمن...
فهؤلاء مصيرهم بحيرة متقدة بالنار فهل هذا اعظم من رؤية الله !!

فنحن نختلف بيننا وبينكم فى أمور الجنة بحيث انكم ترونها حوريات واكل وخمر...إلخ
ولكن الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية لا تعرف مثل هذا الكلام....
بل يكون هناك الفرح الدائم والسلام والتسبيح لرب المجد...إلخ 
فأنك لو عرفت معنى الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية لا تقول مثل هذا الكلام 
لانك متأثر فى سؤالك بالجنة فى الاسلام...

وأولا وأخيرا....
الذى يبحث عن الدين الحق والاله الواحد لا ينتظر المكافأة لانه لا يصح ان اطلب مكافأتى من الله ليجعلتى أعبده
تحياتى...​


----------



## NORARAB (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*




> اشكرك يا اخي الفاضل على الرد


 

* انا  الذي  اشكرك  على  سعة  صدرك *







> وكيف لا يعطش ولا يجوع وانه سيجامع حور العين؟؟
> 
> سيجامعهم بقوة الدفع؟


 


* هل  الله  عاجز  ان  يجعلهم  لا يعطشون ولا  يجعون*

*  وبالنسبه  للحور  العين   هي مكافاة من الرب  لهم  اليس الرب  اكرم  الاكرمين *

 



> ام سيكون هناك صيدليات لبيع حبوب الفياجرا الاصليه؟؟؟


 

* ما  عند الله     خير   و الله  الذي  خلق الانسان   بكل ما فيه  من  عيوب  و خير    اليس قادر  على كل شي*

* وبعدين  خلق   الجنه  غير  خلق الدنيا  الحقيرة* 






> والطعام الذي ياكله والماء الذي يشربه في الجنه...
> 
> لن يتم اخراجه من جسمه؟ ام سيتفاعل ذاتيا مع الطعام و الماء؟ام سيقوم بتخزين الاكل؟


 
*  هناك  يا  عزيزي    العرق  وعرق المؤمن  مسك  والله  على كل شي قدير*

 











> استاذي الفاضل..
> 
> ادم وحواء كانا في جنة عدن.. اي في الاردن..وليس في السماء...


 
* هات  دليل  قاطع  واتلوا  ما  عندك *

* وبعدين   عدن  في اليمن  وليس  في الاردن* 

 



> موضوع نزوله على الارض عندما اكل من الشجره.. فهو كنايه عن وقوعه في الخطيه والانفصال عن حضرة الله.


 
* طيب  خلقهم الله  في الارض  ام  عندة  ام  انزلهم  من مكان  مجهول   واين  كانت الارض  قبل  خلق ادم *

*:t9:*











> الروح ليست مجرد اكثر من محرك لتعيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فما الفرق بينك وبين الحيوان الشهواني النجس؟
> 
> ما الذي يضبط شهواتك ؟؟؟؟؟


 

*  وش  دخل  الشهوة   بالروح *
* اخي  علمياً   وليس فكرياً *
* راجع  في الانترنت  ما سبب  وما هو محرك  الشهوة *

* واكرر   تقدر  تتحكم   بجسم من غير   ورح *

* واكرر  تقدر  تتحكم   بروح من غير جسم *


*:t9:*
 




> ما الذي يجعلك تعرف الخير و الشر؟؟؟


 

* العقل  الله  جعل الانسان  مخير وليس  مسير  سبحانه  يعلم  ولا  نعلم *

* لو كان  الانسان  مسير  لكان  الناس  كلهم على  قلب  واحد  وما كان  هناك شر  وخير    انما   الله  يعلم  ما  لا  نعلم  سبحانه *













> عجبا لك يا سيدي..
> 
> فانت تكاد تقول ان الانسان هو حيوان نجس يقضي كل حياته في الزنا.


 
* اسغفر الله *
* ان  الله   سخر كل ما في  الارض   لهذا  الانسان *
* وما  الشهوة  في الدنيا  الا   ابتلاء من الله  عز وجل *

*:94:*​ 
 



> وما ان يأخذ كفايته من زوجته.. يبحث عن غيرها..


 
 *عندنا في  الاسلام     ليس كما  عندكم   من  فواحش   باسم ( الحرية ) *

* فعندنا   لك  ان  تتزوج  واحدة وثانيه   وثالثه   ورابعه   وان  خفت ان لا  تعدل  فواحدة*
* اليس افضل من الحرية  عندكم  في  المعاشرة  دون  رابط   سماوي*

*  لا  تنكر   في امريكا   واروبا *
* اكثر المسيحيون  لا  يتزوجون  حتى  يكون لكل واحد منهم  ولد  او اكثر*

* بالله  عليك   هل الولد  ابن حلال  ؟؟*







> فاذا فرضنا جدلا وجدلا ان كلامك صحيح


 

* لا  ازكي  نفسي  على الله   سبحانه  يعلم ولا  نعلم *


* انما  هو اجتهاد  وكل ما جاء في الموضوع  قد  يوافقني  فيه   بعض المسلمون   وبعضهم  لا *

* والله  الغفور  الرحيم* 





> لنا ان نعتبر ان ادم كان زير نساء او كازانوفا..


 

* ومن  قال  ذلك  *

*سيدنا  ادم    هو  ابو البشرية  خلقه الله  من غير  اب او ام سبحانه    ثم   اتى  منه   بامنا  حواء *

* ومنهم   جاء  جميع البشرية *





 



> اتق الله يا اخي الفاضل.


 

*  استغفر الله  العظيم   سبحانه  لا اله  الا هو  لاشريك له* 







> ابحث عن كتاب كان لهم للكاتب بطرس عبدالمسيح او اسال عنه ان كنت لاتعرفه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*اسم  الكتاب  (  كان  لهم  )*
* هذا  الكتاب   يتحدث  عن  ملوك  زمان  من  الارمن  والبرنستت وغيرهم  ماذا  كانوا  يفعلوا   وكم   تزوج  كل واحد منهم *

* ابحث عنه  فانه  ممتع *

* والاغرب  فيه  ان  الكاتب  يقول  ويتعرف  ان الملوك  غيروا  العهد القديم  والجديد  بما  يتوافق مع  احكامهم *

* واغرب الاغرب  انه ما زال  يقول   ولست  اعرف  هل   سيبقى  الايمان  المسيحي  بعد كل هذا   ينتشر*


* وما  تخاف  ما زال  مسيحي*​ 
 










> انا اظن انك تنسى او تتناسى امور دينك و قرأنك..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 *اخي  اين  كان  الشيطان  قبل  خلق  ادم*
*وهل   يستوي  خمر  الدنيا   وخمر  الجنه*
* وما دليلك  على ذلك *

* وبخصوص  بعض  الايات  التي  تتحدث عن  وقتها   ولعلي  ادرك جهلك لها *

* وكل من الكتب  له  ايات  لمكانها   وزمانها *

* اذا  ما  هذه  اخي* 

(( في رأس كل طريق بنيت مرتفعتك ورجّست جمالك وفتحتِ رجليكِ لكل عابر وأكثرت زناك. وزنيت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللحم وزدت في زناك لاغاظتي )) ( حزقيال 16 : 25-26 ) .


* وما  هذه  اخي* 



(( وكان إليّ كلام الرب قائلا يا ابن آدم كان امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة وزنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما. واسمها أهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبة أختها وكانتا لي وولدتا بنين وبنات.واسماهما السامرة أهولة واورشليم أهوليبة وزنت أهولة من تحتي وعشقت محبيها آشور الأبطال اللابسين الاسمانجوني ولاة وشحنا كلهم شبان شهوة فرسان راكبون الخيل. فدفعت لهم عقرها لمختاري بني آشور كلهم وتنجست بكل من عشقتهم بكل أصنامهم. ولم تترك زناها من مصر أيضا لأنهم ضاجعوها في صباها وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم لذلك سلمتها ليد عشّاقها ليد بني آشور الذين عشقتهم. هم كشفوا عورتها اخذوا بنيها وبناتها وذبحوها بالسيف فصارت عبرة للنساء واجروا عليها حكما فلما رأت أختها أهوليبة ذلك أفسدت في عشقها أكثر منها وفي زناها أكثر من زنى أختها. عشقت بني آشور الولاة والشحن الأبطال اللابسين افخر لباس فرسانا راكبين الخيل كلهم شبان شهوة فرأيت أنها قد تنجست ولكلتيهما طريق واحدة. وزادت زناها ولما نظرت الى رجال مصوّرين على الحائط صور الكلدانيين مصوّرة بمغرة منطقين بمناطق على احقائهم عمائمهم مسدولة على رؤوسهم.كلهم في المنظر رؤساء مركبات شبه بني بابل الكلدانيين ارض ميلادهم عشقتهم عند لمح عينيها إياهم وأرسلت إليهم رسلا الى ارض الكلدانيين. فاتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحب ونجسوها بزناهم فتنجست بهم وجفتهم نفسها. وكشفت زناها وكشفت عورتها فجفتها نفسي كما جفت نفسي أختها. وأكثرت زناها بذكرها أيام صباها التي فيها زنت بأرض مصر. وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لأجل ثدي صباك )) ( حزقيال23 :1- 21 ).



















> وما فعله الغزاه والمستعمرين المسلمين عندما اغتصبوا المدن والبلاد.. كان دفاعا عن نفسهم؟


 

* ما كان  في زمان  الله  يعلمه   ثم  انا  وانت   واقراء  لعلك  تجد الحق  ولا   تعاند  في الحق   فتصبح من الخاسرين *














> انا معك يا سيدي الفاضل ان ما يفعله بوش من اجل النفط.


 
 *طيب العراق من  اجل النفط   طيب  وافغانسان*
* وايران  وسوريا  و   كوريا  *


* ام  انه  وكيل  الرب  ليصلح الكون  وهو لا يقدر  ان  يصلحه  شعبه *


*   اخي   ادخل جوجل   واكتب  هذه *

* الامريكيين  الذين  ضد بوش*

*رح  تشوف  وش اقصد *






> وانت تقول ان ما يفعله بوش يكون باسم الصليب..
> 
> وانا اتحداك على الملأ..
> 
> ...


 

*  اليك  ما طلبت* 



 
*في الاصحاح العاشر من انجيل متى* *(لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا )*



* الا  تكفي هذة  اي   اصلاح  واي  عدل  فيها*





*سفر يشوع 1 : 18 :* 

*(( كُلَ مَنْ يُخالِفُ أمرَكَ ولا يسمَعُ كلامَكَ في جميعِ ما تأمُرُ بهِ يُقتَلُ، أمَّا أنتَ فتَشَدَّدْ وتشَجعْ )).* 



*ورد في سفر العدد [ 31 : 17 ] : ((فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً.)) *


*وايضا  راجع  لتفهم *
*راجع لوقا 22 : 51 مرقس 14 : 49 يوحنا 18 : 15*

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil







> استاذي الفاضل..
> مجرد سؤال فقط اريد ان تجيب عليه..
> 
> هل من سمة المسلمين الجهل؟؟
> ...


 
*   الحمدلله  الذي جعل الانسان  مكرماً  بالعقل  ليعرف  الحق  سبحانه *

*  من  هم  اهل الذكر*


* علماء  القران  والحديث   هم من يفتي  الناس  وبفضل الله ثم    بهم    بقي الاسلام  حتى الان  1428  سنه* 



 



> سفر التثنيه الذي تستشهد به يا سيدي هو من العهد القديم وليس من الانجيل.
> 
> ومن ناحيه اخرى..
> 
> اتعجب كل العجب ان سيادتك لم تسترشد بايه واحده من الانجيل.


 
*معنى كلام  ان  العهد القديم  غلط  ام  انه  لايعمل  به  ام انه  من وحي  غير الله* 


 








> من غير ما اسأل يا سيدي الفاضل
> 
> ما فعله رسول الاسلام لا يخفى على انسان..
> 
> ...


 

* لله  الحمد  انه  باقي  *

* الم  يكن    الرسول  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم *

*  رحيماً  باهل  مكة  حين  فتحها *
* الم  يكن قادراً   ان  يتقلهم جميعاً*

* اذا  جائت  ببينه  اكملها  ولا  تاخذ منها  ما  تحب*
:closedeye

*فقط   اكمل  التفسير    لتفهم  لما  قليت الايه  وفي من *

* اقراء التفسير   وافهم  كيف  كان   العهد الذي  جاء فيه  الرسول  محمد *

* وليس  سفر التثنيه بعيد  عنك *

* واذا  لا  تعترف  بسفر  الثنيه   فقول  حتى  لا  اخاطبك منه* 







> ويتكرر نفس الخطأ منك.. وتسترشد بالعهد القديم على اساس انه الانجيل...
> 
> هل هذا هو ما تسمونه (التقيه في الاسلام؟؟؟)
> 
> ...


 


*  الله  طيب    قول  اعترف  ان  العهد القديم   محرف او مش من عند الله   ووعد مني   اتحول معك  الى   الاناجيل الاربعه او الخمسه*

*:t30:*



*    وانا  الي  اسف  لازعاجك*

* وبالفعل  الحوار  معك  ممتع   ورااااائع *



* والله  يبارك  فيك*

* والله  نور السموات والارض*


----------



## NORARAB (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*




> عزيزى.....
> 
> مامعنى حياة أبدية مملة..؟؟؟



*  هلا *

* نعم  اذا  على الطريقة الي  تقولون  عنها   رح  تكون مملة*

* اقنعيني  بما فيها  من خير  لي  عن كل صبري في الدنيا *


 



> مملة... انت شايف حياتك الابدية هتكون مملة لما تشوف ربنا وملائكته وقديسيه وتسبح الله معهم


 
*  استغفر الله  العظيم  انا  اقل  ذلك *
* انما  قلت  انه  ان  اكون  مثل ما   عندكم   روح    بيضا  تطير في  السماء دون  ان  تفعل  شي *

* بما عندكم  اصبحت الارض  كا انها جنة*

:t30:


* ايضا  عندنا  بعد ان  تنقطع بنا  الاماني سوف يظهر  لنا  ربنا  عز  وجل   نشاهدة  كما  نشاهد  الشمس  في عز يوم  صافي من الغيوم *

*سبحانه  ليس  كمثله شي *
* سبحانه    وحدة  لا شريك  له ولا  ولد*

*بالله  عليك   ايرضا  الله  ان  يجعلنا  معه  وقد  قتلنا  ابنه الوحيد*
* الم يكن قادر  ان يحمي  ابنه  الوحيد*







> هل عندكم الصلاة والتسيبح لله ممل ؟؟؟؟
> فى حد ممكن يمل من رؤية وتسبيح الله !!!
> لا أعتقد هذا..



* نعم  نعم  نعم *

*  صح  لسانك *

* انما  الانسان  بطبعه   يحب  الزيادة  ام   تنكرون *

*  فاذا  الانسان  المؤمن    شاهدة  ان  يعصم  نفسه  من  كل شي    ليعبد  الله *

*ثم   يكون  مجرد  روح  من غير   اي  عمل سؤا  الطيارن  في السماء*


* نعم  اتفق  معك  ان     رؤية الله   عز  وجل  افضل  من كل شي*


* انما  الله  الكريم *

* هل يكون  مع المجرمون  كريم   ومعي  انا  العبد   المصلي   بخيل *

* حاشاة  سبحانه  ما  ينبغي  له*





​ 



> ومين أقلك ان الله سيمنح الناس الفاجرة أعظم من المؤمن...
> فهؤلاء مصيرهم بحيرة متقدة بالنار فهل هذا اعظم من رؤية الله !!




*برضه   لا    رؤيه  ربي  اعظم  واعظم  واعظم*


*سؤال  انتظر الرد عليه* 


 الله   ليس قادر  على  ان  يجعل  لي  ما حرمت  من  في الدنيا   مكافاه  منه 
 هل الله عاجز عن ذلك ؟




​ 



> فنحن نختلف بيننا وبينكم فى أمور الجنة بحيث انكم ترونها حوريات واكل وخمر...إلخ
> ولكن الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية لا تعرف مثل هذا الكلام....
> بل يكون هناك الفرح الدائم والسلام والتسبيح لرب المجد...إلخ




*اكرر  الحوريات  والاكل  والخمر  في الجنه  غير  ما  في الدنيا*

*  وهناك  ايضا  عنا  الحساب  والعقاب   ورد المظالم*

* والنار  ايضا *

* انما   القصد من  موضعي  هذا   المقارنه  بين المكافاة *

* والله  على كل شي قدير*






> فأنك لو عرفت معنى الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية لا تقول مثل هذا الكلام


 
* عرفتها   وعندي من  الاصدقاء المسيحيين  كثر       وهم  متابعون  لهذا الموضوع   بشغف*
*  ورح   تتفاحؤن  بالنتيجة  وباذن  الله  بالفديو*








> لانك متأثر فى سؤالك بالجنة فى الاسلام...


​


> وأولا وأخيرا....
> الذى يبحث عن الدين الحق والاله الواحد لا ينتظر المكافأة لانه لا يصح ان اطلب مكافأتى من الله ليجعلتى أعبده
> 
> تحياتى...​






*من  حق  العبد  ان  يطلب  من  ربه *
* من حق العبد  ان  يفتخر  بربه *

*من  حق العبد  ان  يطلب الاجر  والمكافاة من ربه *


*  الدليل *

* لو  عند  ثلاثه   ابناء*

* هل  تقبلين  ان  تضحين بواحد منهم  مقابل  خطايا  الناس*

*  والباقين  الاثنين  هل   اذا  كانا في  مدرسه   ونجح  احدهم  هل  تكافينه   والراسب  هل  تلومينه *


*؟؟؟*



* والحمدلله  رب العالمين *


* والله  نور السموات والارض*

* والله  نور*
​​​


----------



## انت الفادي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

عزيزي نورالرب
اسمح لي ان القي عليك سؤال:
من ماذا حرمت نفسك علي الارض؟؟؟ بمعني ما هي الاشياء التي منعت نفسك عنها علي الارض؟


----------



## NORARAB (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي نورالرب
> اسمح لي ان القي عليك سؤال:
> من ماذا حرمت نفسك علي الارض؟؟؟ بمعني ما هي الاشياء التي منعت نفسك عنها علي الارض؟


 

* هلا  العضو المبارك  انت الفادي *

* انا  نور  العرب  وليس  نور  الرب *

*:t13:*



* على الرحب  السعه *

* اخي  انا  وضعت  هذا  الموضوع    لا اعرف  ما  لي  عندكم*

* اما  ما  عندي  فا  انا  اعرفه *

* السبب  اني  ادرس الان  او اعمل  بحث عن  الايمان المسيحي  والعقائد*

* وعندي  اصدقاء  مسيحيين  كثر  يساعدوني  ولا  مانع ان  اعرف   اكثر من راي *




* وبالنسبة  لي  اذا  كنت  مسيحي   فاني  محروم  من   الكثير  *

*  لذا   تشاهد  ان  اكثر  المسيحيين    وباسم  الحريه   يعمل  كل شي  في الحرام   *

* وبالنسبه للزواج   فان  لايسمح له   الا بزوجه واحدة  اما    صديقات   فانهن  كثر*

* وهذا بعتراف  اكثر  المسيحيين*



* والكثير  الكثير *

*  اعدك  حين  انتهيمن البحث  ارسل  لك  نسخه  منه *

* وايضا   اعدك  بمفاجاه   فيديو    لاكثر  من شخص من اصدقائي المسيحين  بسبب  مواضيع  هنا *


* والله يبارك  فيك *




* والله  نور السموات والارض *


​


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاايا اخ NORARAB*

*أعتذر أولاً لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع*
*فأنا أتيت من أوله فلتسامحوني*



			
				NORARAB;58121[/COLOR قال:
			
		

> 5]لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
> ما المكافة التي سوف احصل عليها بعد موتي​


*لا مكان هنا للفروض*
*نحن لسنا بحقل تجارب*
*لو أردت فليكن لك ما تريد ولكن لماذا تفرض أن تتركه*​


NORARAB قال:


> وكما علمت انه في المسيحية الحياة الابدية في السماء واني سوف اكون مجرد ملاك من نور .​



*معلومة خاطئة*
*من قال لك ستكون كملاك ؟؟؟*
*هل تسطتيع أن تأتي بدليل*​


NORARAB قال:


> *هل هذا عدل*
> ​
> اني حرمت نفسي من شهوات الدنيا​
> من خمور وربا ومتعة وكل ذلك ​
> ...


​ 
*ههههههههههه*
*سوري أخي*
*هل النعيم ال ممكن تكون فيه لمجرد وجودك في حضرة الله **يقاس بشهوات الدنيا ؟؟؟*

*الأشرار تمتعوا بالشهوات في الدنيا ولكنهم فقدوا سلامهم الداخلي وحياتهم مع الله*
*فقدوا صورتهم المخلوقين عليها*
*ولم يبقوا سوي أدوات في يد الشيطان ليتمتع بها هو وليتمتعوا هم بالخطايا*
*ولكن هناك يوم الدين نرهم في نار لا تطفئ ودود لا يموت*
*أما المؤمن فيكون في حضرة الله*

*ويا خسارة *
*التفكير مازال دنيوي أرضي نجس*

*كيف لك تكون مع الله وفي محضرة وتفكر للحظة في الشهوات والملذات ؟؟*
*هل هذا يعقل يا أخي العزيز*
*ما هذا العقل*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك يا اخي الفاضل:






> هل الله عاجز ان يجعلهم لا يعطشون ولا يجعون
> 
> وبالنسبه للحور العين هي مكافاة من الرب لهم اليس الرب اكرم الاكرمين






سيدي الفاضل.. الله عز وجل قادر على كل شئ ..

ولكن الله اعطانا عقل لنفكر به..

لا تقل لي ان الله فعل كذا وكذا بدون ان اعرف السبب والدوافع

فان الله عز وجل يحترم العقل البشري..وفي نفس الوقت يتيح له التفكير فيما فعل.

ولذلك فان الله عز وجل لا يفعل مايناقض ادراك العقل

وبالنسبه لحور العين.. مكافأه على ماذا يا سيدي الفاضل؟

مسلم قد تزوج اربعة زوجات.. وما ملكت يمينه..

فهل يكافئه الله بسبب هذا ويعطيه عدد لا نهائي من الحور العين؟

وأنا أظن انها (حوافز تشجيعيه) وليس مكافأه.







> هناك يا عزيزي العرق وعرق المؤمن مسك والله على كل شي قدير






انا معك يا سيدي الفاضل..
ولكن طالما نفترض ان المسلم سيكون في الجنه بالجسد..
كيف سيمسح عرقه الذي يتصبب منه وينزل على عينيه؟
ام ان الله عز وجل سيجعل العرق يطير في الهواء؟
ام سيتدبر امورا اخرى لصالح الانسان المسلم.. ويفتح له اكشاك تبيع مناديل الكيلنيكس؟









> هات دليل قاطع واتلوا ما عندك
> 
> وبعدين عدن في اليمن وليس في الاردن





إن قصة خلق آدم وحواء في جنة عدن مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، فهل هناك أدلة تشير إلى مكانها الحقيقي؟ 
إن ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن جنة عدن قليل جداً، ولا يحدد الموقع الجغرافي بالنسبة للجغرافية الحديثة، وإنما هناك وصف جزئي لها، يمكن أن يعطينا إلى حدٍّ ما فكرة تقريبية عن موقع ذلك المكان، وهذا طبعاً يدحض بعض الإدعاءات التي لا أساس لها من الصحة. 

يقول الكتاب المقدس عن مكان جنة عدن في قصة الخليقة الواردة في سفر التكوين من الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: "وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية. وغرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً، ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله، وأنبت الرب الإله من الأرض كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل، وشجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة، وشجرة معرفة الخير والشر. وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة، ومن هناك ينقسم، فيصير أربعة رؤوس، اسم الواحد فيشون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض الحويلة حيث الذهب، وذهب تلك الأرض جيد، هناك المقل وحجر الجزع، واسم النهر الثاني جيحون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض كوش. واسم النهر الثالث حداقل وهو الجاري شرقي أشور. والنهر الرابع الفرات وأخذ الرب الإله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها" (تكوين 2:7-16). 

بعد قراءة هذه الأعداد من قصة الخليقة الواردة في الكتاب المقدس، يتضح لنا على الأقل الموقع التقريبي لمكان جنة عدن، وذلك من أسماء الأنهار والبلدان التي وردت في القراءة. وعلى هذا الأساس نستطيع القول إن الأساطير التي تشير إلى مكان جنة عدن لا تمتّ إلى الواقع بصلة، فهو ليس في أمريكا الشمالية، ولا في أفريقيا، وإنما في آسيا، وبالتحديد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بالنسبة للجغرافية الحديثة. 

وكيف نعرف ذلك؟ 

نستطيع أن نعرف موقع جنة عدن التقريبي من أسماء الأنهار المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وأسماء بعض البلدان التي وردت في الآيات السابقة. 

الأنهار و المواقع 
لقد وردت أسماء الأنهار ومواقع بعضها. أولاً نهر فيشون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض الحويلة، الثاني جيحون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض كوش. واسم النهر الثالث حداقل وهو الجاري شرقي أشور، والنهر الرابع الفرات. وبعض هذه الأنهار والمناطق معروف واالبعض الآخر غير معروف، لذلك لنبدأ بتحديد الأسماء. إن نهري فيشون وجيحون غير معروفين حديثاً ويُعتقد أنهما من الأنهار المنقرضة، أما نهرا حداقل والفرات فيُعتقد أنهما نهرا دجلة والفرات المعروفان حتى اليوم. 

هل يمكننا معرفة المواقع المذكورة التي تحيط بها الأنهر الموجودة في جنة عدن؟ 
أولاً : إن نهر فيشون يحيط بأرض الحويلة، والحويلة مكان في وسط البلاد العربية، ويرجح البعض أنه القسم الغربي من بلاد العرب شمالي اليمن. 

ثانياً: نهر جيحون بأرض كوش، وأن اسم "كوش" يُطلق على بكر حام بن نوح، وهذا الإسم يُطلق أيضاً على سلالة كوش التي تؤلف شعوباً متعددة سكنت في أواسط وجنوب البلاد العربية، وبعض الشواطئ الأفريقية المجاورة. ويُشار في أكثر الأحيان إلى أن أرض كوش هي بلاد الحبشة. ولكن يُقال إنه من المستبعد أن تكون جنة عدن في بلاد الحبشة، لأن أرض كوش المذكورة في قصة الخليقة كان يسقيها نهر الفرات، الموجود في بلاد ما بين النهرين. 

ثالثاً: نهر حداقل شرقي أشور. والمعروف أن بلاد أشور سميّت كذلك نسبة إلى سلالة سام، الابن الثاني لنوح، وهو يشير إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين والمنطقة المحيطة بها. 

وهل أسماء البلدان والأنهر المحيطة بها يمكن أن تعطينا فكرة لمعرفة الموقع الجغرافي التقريبي لمكان جنة عدن التي خلق الله فيها آدم وحواء. فما هو رأي الجغرافيين وعلماء اللاهوت في هذا الموضوع؟ 
بالرجوع إلى قاموس الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ أن موقع جنة عدن غير معروف تماماً، وهذا رأي معظم الجغرافيين وعلماء اللاهوت. ولكن بعضهم يعتبر أن بلاد أرمينيا هي مكان جنة عدن، لأن نهري الدجلة والفرات ينبعان منها. وهناك من يعتقد أن نهر عدن، الوارد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس والذي تفرّع إلى اربعة رؤوس، ما هو إلا نهر الفرات، ودجلة الذي يصبّ في شط العرب في الخليج العربي منقسماً على نفسه إلى عدة فروع. فجنة عدن بحسب بأي بعض الجغرافيين واللاهوتيين، هي القسم الجنوبي من العراق حيث الخصب. 






> وش دخل الشهوة بالروح
> اخي علمياً وليس فكرياً
> راجع في الانترنت ما سبب وما هو محرك الشهوة
> 
> ...





الإنسان يتكون من:



1-    روح ... تتصل بالله وبالإيمانيات والسماويات.

2-    وعقل ... يفكر ويدرس ويحلل ويستنتج.

3-    ونفس ... تحس وتشعر وتحب وتكره.

4-    وجسد ... يسعي ويتحرك علي هذه الأرض.



تقع العاطفة في نطاق النفس ... فالجهاز النفسي في الإنسان فيه خمسة مكونات أساسية هي :

1-  الغرائز (أو الدوافع) ... كالجوع والهطش والجنس وحب الإستطلاع والأبوة والأمومة وحب الإقتناء وحب الحياة ... الخ

2-    الحاجات النفسية ... كالحاجة إلي الأمن ، والحب ، التقدير ، الإنتماء ، التفرد ، المرجعية.

3-    العواطف ... أي المشاعر التي نكتسبها نحو أشخاص أو أشياء أو قيم.

4-    العادات ... التي تتكون عندنا بفعل التكرار ، سواء العادات الإيجابية أو السلبية.

5-  الإتجاهات ... أي الخطوط الرئيسية التي يتبناها الإنسان في حياته  وتكون سائدة علي تصرفاته ... فواحد يحب الله والكنيسة والخدمة وأخر –للأسف- يحب المال والمقتنيات ... الخ



العاطفة إذن هي جزء من الجهاز النفسي للإنسان ، وهي لا تصلح –وحدها- لقيادة الإنسان ، بل الإنسان الحكيم ، وبخاصة الإنسان الروحي ، هو من "روحه تقود جسده ، والروح القدس يقود روحه" كما يعلمنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .








> عندنا في الاسلام ليس كما عندكم من فواحش باسم ( الحرية )
> 
> فعندنا لك ان تتزوج واحدة وثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وان خفت ان لا تعدل فواحدة
> اليس افضل من الحرية عندكم في المعاشرة دون رابط سماوي
> ...






استاذي الفاضل :بالنسبه للنقطه الاولى.. من يدعي عليه البينه.

وبالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه.. تلف وتدور مرارا وتكرارا .. ولا تأتي لي بسند ديني عما يفعله المسيحيين في امريكا و اوروبا..وهل هم يستندون الى اساس ديني ام لا.


ولايضاح هذه النقطه.. اذا قلت لك ان ان الاسلام دين زنا لان فلان قد زنى.. هل اكون على صواب؟

كلا.. لانني انسب فعل شخص لدين معين..

بل يجب ان تستند الى نصوص دينيه لتصرفات الاشخاص.





> هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن ملوك زمان من الارمن والبرنستت وغيرهم ماذا كانوا يفعلوا وكم تزوج كل واحد منهم
> 
> ابحث عنه فانه ممتع
> 
> ...





لن اجيب على هذه النقطه.. فقد سبق وان اجبت على مثل هذه الاكاذيب في اجابتي السابقه..

تلف وتدور مرارا وتكرارا وتقول( اشخاص وليس اديان)....لا تعليق





> من هم اهل الذكر





" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل: 43 و الانبياء:7).

وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر " إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم : " فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) بـ " الذكر " ويصف أهل الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، بـ " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "، بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. 

وقال الطبري " فـاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا الكتب من قبلهم : التوراة والإنـجيـل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التـي أنزلها علـى عبـاده ".

وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب. وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا " وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا ".

وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي : فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي "
.
وقال الرازي : " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل : المسألة الأولى : في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه : الأول : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ " [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني : قال الزجاج : فاسألوا أهل الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر 000 ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". 

وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان : يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".

وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل ".
وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال : " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي : فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".

وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل التوراة والإنجيل ".

وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ". 

وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.







> وهل يستوي خمر الدنيا وخمر الجنه
> وما دليلك على ذلك






تناقض نفسك يا استاذي الفاضل..
تاره تقول ان ما حرم المسلم منه في الارض يكون حلال في السماء (وليس غيره)
وتاره تقول ان هذا الخمر غير خمر الجنه.
 يالها من تقيه.








> اذا ما هذه اخي
> 
> (( في رأس كل طريق بنيت مرتفعتك ورجّست جمالك وفتحتِ رجليكِ لكل عابر وأكثرت زناك. وزنيت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللحم وزدت في زناك لاغاظتي )) ( حزقيال 16 : 25-26 ) .






لن اقول سوى شيء واحد فقط

( قصور في التسبيب وفساد في الاستدلال)

ولابد ان تعترف انك فشلت في ان تعطي لي دليل واحد من الانجيل.







> اذا جائت ببينه اكملها ولا تاخذ منها ما تحب
> 
> 
> فقط اكمل التفسير لتفهم لما قليت الايه وفي من
> ...






حرام علي ان اسرد قرانك بدون تفسير

وحلال عليك ان تسرد الكتاب المقدس بدون تفسير


----------



## محامي مسيحي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



> الم يكن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> رحيماً باهل مكة حين فتحها
> الم يكن قادراً ان يتقلهم جميعاً
> ...






ولك ما طلبت

ارجو ان تفسر لي الاتي:

النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُمْ : 

( لَقَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِالذَّبْحِ وَبُعِثْت بِالْحَصَادِ وَلَمْ أُبْعَث بِالزِّرَاعَةِ )

أقرأ تفسير القرطبى عن آية 58 سورة الحجر 15 

وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ
أَيْ لِلزَّوَالِ وَالْفَنَاء . وَقِيلَ : أَيْ لِأُجَازِيَ الْمُحْسِن وَالْمُسِيء ; كَمَا قَالَ : " وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَوَات وَمَا فِي الْأَرْض لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاءُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِي الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى " [ النَّجْم : 31 ] .
وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَآتِيَةٌ
أَيْ لَكَائِنَة فَيُجْزَى كُلٌّ بِعَمَلِهِ .
فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ
مِثْل " وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْرًا جَمِيلًا " [ الْمُزَّمِّل : 10 ] أَيْ تَجَاوَزْ عَنْهُمْ يَا مُحَمَّد , وَاعَفْ عَفْوًا حَسَنًا ; ثُمَّ نُسِخَ بِالسَّيْفِ . قَالَ قَتَادَة : نَسَخَهُ قَوْله : " فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ " [ النِّسَاء : 91 ] . وَأَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُمْ : ( لَقَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِالذَّبْحِ وَبُعِثْت بِالْحَصَادِ وَلَمْ أُبْعَث بِالزِّرَاعَةِ ) ; قَالَهُ عِكْرِمَة وَمُجَاهِد . وَقِيلَ : لَيْسَ بِمَنْسُوخٍ , وَأَنَّهُ أُمِرَ بِالصَّفْحِ فِي حَقّ نَفْسه فِيمَا بَيْنه وَبَيْنهمْ . وَالصَّفْح : الْإِعْرَاض عَنْ الْحَسَن وَغَيْره ..





سورة محمد آية 4

 فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم(4)





تفسير القرطبى على آية الذبح سورة محمد آية 4

 فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا = لما ميز بين الفريقين أمر بجهاد الكفار. قال ابن عباس: الكفار المشركون عبدة الأوثان. وقيل: كل من خالف دين الإسلام من مشرك أو كتابي إذا لم يكن صاحب عهد ولا ذمة, ذكره الماوردي. واختاره ابن العربي وقال: وهو الصحيح لعموم الآية فيه. 



فضرب الرقاب = مصدر. قال الزجاج: أي فاضربوا الرقاب ضربا. وخص الرقاب بالذكر لأن القتل أكثر ما يكون بها. وقيل: نصب على الإغراء. قال أبو عبيدة: هو كقولك يا نفس صبرا. وقيل: التقدير اقصدوا ضرب الرقاب. وقال: "فضرب الرقاب" ولم يقل فاقتلوهم, لأن في العبارة بضرب الرقاب من الغلظة والشدة ما ليس في لفظ القتل, لما فيه من تصوير القتل بأشنع صوره, وهو حز العنق وإطارة العضو الذي هو رأس البدن وعلوه وأوجه أعضائه. 

حتى إذا أثخنتموهم = أي أكثرتم القتل. وقد مضى في "الأنفال" عند قوله تعالى: "حتى يثخن في الأرض" [الأنفال: 67]. 



فشدوا الوثاق = أي إذا أسرتموهم. والوثاق اسم من الإيثاق, وقد يكون مصدرا, يقال: أوثقته إيثاقا ووثاقا. وأما الوثاق (بالكسر) فهو اسم الشيء الذي يوثق به كالرباط; قاله القشيري. وقال الجوهري: وأوثقه في الوثاق أي شده, وقال تعالى: "فشدوا الوثاق". والوثاق (بكسر الواو) لغة فيه. وإنما أمر بشد الوثاق لئلا يفلتوا. 



 فإما منا بعد وإما فداء = "فإما منا" عليهم بالإطلاق من غير فدية "وإما فداء". ولم يذكر القتل ها هنا اكتفاء بما تقدم من القتل في صدر الكلام, و"منا" و"فداء" نصب بإضمار فعل. وقرئ "فدى" بالقصر مع فتح الفاء, أي فإما أن تمنوا عليهم منا, وإما أن تفادوهم فداء. 
روي عن بعضهم أنه قال: كنت واقفا على رأس الحجاج حين أتي بالأسرى من أصحاب عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث وهم أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة فقتل منهم نحو من ثلاثة آلاف حتى قدم إليه رجل من كندة فقال: يا حجاج, لا جازاك الله عن السنة والكرم خيرا قال: ولم ذلك؟ قال: لأن الله تعالى قال: "فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء" في حق الذين كفروا, فوالله ما مننت ولا فديت؟ وقد قال شاعركم فيما وصف به قومه من مكارم الأخلاق: 
ولا نقتل الأسرى ولكن نفكهم إذا أثقل الأعناق حمل المغارم 
فقال الحجاج: أف لهذه الجيف أما كان فيهم من يحسن مثل هذا الكلام؟ خلوا سبيل من بقي. فخلي يومئذ عن بقية الأسرى, وهم زهاء ألفين, بقول ذلك الرجل. 
واختلف العلماء في تأويل هذه الآية على خمسة أقوال: 
الأول: أنها منسوخة, وهي في أهل الأوثان, لا يجوز أن يفادوا ولا يمن عليهم. والناسخ لها عندهم قوله تعالى: "فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموه" [التوبة: 5] وقوله: "فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفهم" [الأنفال: 57] وقوله: "وقاتلوا المشركين كافة" [التوبة: 36] الآية, قال قتادة والضحاك والسدي وابن جريج والعوفي عن ابن عباس, وقاله كثير من الكوفيين. وقال عبد الكريم الجوزي: كتب إلى أبي بكر في أسير أسر, فذكروا أنهم التمسوه بفداء كذا وكذا, فقال اقتلوه, لقتل رجل من المشركين أحب إلي من كذا وكذا. 
الثاني: أنها في الكفار جميعا. وهي منسوخة على قول جماعة من العلماء وأهل النظر, منهم قتادة ومجاهد. قالوا: إذ أسر المشرك لم يجز أن يمن عليه, ولا أن يفادى به فيرد إلى المشركين, ولا يجوز أن يفادى عندهم إلا بالمرأة, لأنها لا تقتل. والناسخ لها: "فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" [التوبة: 5] إذ كانت براءة آخر ما نزلت بالتوقيف, فوجب أن يقتل كل مشرك إلا من قامت الدلالة على تركه من النساء والصبيان ومن يؤخذ منه الجزية. وهو المشهور من مذهب أبي حنيفة, خيفة أن يعودوا حربا للمسلمين. ذكر عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن قتادة "فإما منا بعد وإما فداء" قال: نسخها "فشرد بهم من خلفهم". وقال مجاهد: نسخها "فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" [التوبة: 5]. وهو قول الحكم. 
الثالث: أنها ناسخة, قال الضحاك وغيره. روى الثوري عن جويبر عن الضحاك: "فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" [التوبة: 5] قال: نسخها "فإما منا بعد وإما فداء". وقال ابن المبارك عن ابن جريج عن عطاء: "فإما منا بعد وإما فداء فلا يقتل المشرك ولكن يمن عليه ويفادى, كما قال الله عز وجل. وقال أشعث: كان الحسن يكره أن يقتل الأسير, ويتلو "فإما منا بعد وإما فداء". وقال الحسن أيضا: فى الآية تقديم وتأخير, فكأنه قال: فضرب الرقاب حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها. ثم قال: "حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق". وزعم أنه ليس للإمام إذا حصل الأسير في يديه أن يقتله, لكنه بالخيار في ثلاثة منازل: إما أن يمن, أو يفادي, أو يسترق. 
الرابع: قول سعيد بن جبير: لا يكون فداء ولا أسر إلا بعد الإثخان والقتل بالسيف, لقوله تعالى: "ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض" [الأنفال: 67]. فإذا أسر بعد ذلك فللإمام أن يحكم بما رآه من قتل أو غيره. 
الخامس: أن الآية محكمة, والإمام مخير في كل حال, رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس, وقال كثير من العلماء منهم ابن عمر والحسن وعطاء, وهو مذهب مالك والشافعي والثوري والأوزاعي وأبي عبيد وغيرهم. وهو الاختيار, لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين فعلوا كل ذلك, قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقبة بن أبي معيط والنضر بن الحارث يوم بدر صبرا, وفادى سائر أسارى بدر, ومن على ثمامة بن أثال الحنفي وهو أسير في يده, وأخذ من سلمة بن الأكوع جارية ففدى بها أناسا من المسلمين, وهبط عليه عليه السلام قوم من أهل مكة فأخذهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن عليهم, وقد من على سبي هوازن. وهذا كله ثابت في الصحيح, وقد مضى جميعه في (الأنفال) وغيرها. 
قال النحاس: وهذا على أن الآيتين محكمتان معمول بهما, وهو قول حسن, لأن النسخ إنما يكون لشيء قاطع, فإذا أمكن العمل بالآيتين فلا معنى للقول بالنسخ, إذا كان يجوز أن يقع التعبد إذا لقينا الذين كفروا قتلناهم, فإذا كان الأسر جاز القتل والاسترقاق والمفاداة والمن, على ما فيه الصلاح للمسلمين. وهذا القول يروى عن أهل المدينة والشافعي وأبي عبيد, وحكاه الطحاوي مذهبا عن أبي حنيفة, والمشهور عنه ما قدمناه, وبالله عز وجل التوفيق. 



حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها = قال, مجاهد وابن جبير: هو خروج عيسى عليه السلام. وعن مجاهد أيضا: أن المعنى حتى لا يكون دين إلا دين الإسلام, فيسلم كل يهودي ونصراني وصاحب ملة, وتأمن الشاة من الذئب. ونحوه عن الحسن والكلبي والفراء والكسائي. قال الكسائي: حتى يسلم الخلق. وقال الفراء: حتى يؤمنوا ويذهب الكفر. وقال الكلبي: حتى يظهر الإسلام على الدين كله. وقال الحسن: حتى لا يعبدوا إلا الله. 
وقيل: معنى الأوزار السلاح, فالمعنى شدوا الوثاق حتى تأمنوا وتضعوا السلاح. وقيل: معناه حتى تضع الحرب, أي الأعداء المحاربون أوزارهم, وهو سلاحهم بالهزيمة أو الموادعة. ويقال للكراع أوزار. قال الأعشى: 
وأعددت للحرب أوزارها رماحا طوالا وخيلا ذكورا 
ومن نسج داود يحدى بها على أثر الحي عيرا فعيرا 
وقيل: "حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها" أي أثقالها. والوزر الثقل, ومنه وزير الملك لأنه يتحمل عنه الأثقال. وأثقالها السلاح لثقل حملها. قال ابن العربي: قال الحسن وعطاء: في الآية تقديم وتأخير, المعنى فضرب الرقاب حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها فإذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق, وليس للإمام أن يقتل الأسير. وقد روي عن الحجاج أنه دفع أسيرا إلى عبد الله بن عمر ليقتله فأبى وقال: ليس بهذا أمرنا الله, وقرأ "حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق". قلنا: قد قاله رسول الله: صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله, وليس في تفسير الله للمن والفداء منع من غيره, فقد بين الله في الزنى حكم الجلد, وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حكم الرجم, ولعل ابن عمر كره ذلك من يد الحجاج فاعتذر بما قال, وربك أعلم. 



ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم  = "ذلك" في موضع رفع على ما تقدم, أي الأمر ذلك الذي ذكرت وبينت. وقيل: هو منصوب على معنى افعلوا ذلك. ويجوز أن يكون مبتدأ, المعنى ذلك حكم الكفار. وهي كلمة يستعملها الفصيح عند الخروج من كلام
إلى كلام, وهو كما قال تعالى: "هذا وإن للطاغين لشر مآب" [ص: 55]. أي هذا حق وأنا أعرفكم أن للظالمين كذا. ومعنى: "لا انتصر منهم" أي أهلكهم بغير قتال. وقال ابن عباس: لأهلكهم بجند من
الملائكة. 



ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض = أي أمركم بالحرب ليبلو ويختبر بعضكم ببعض فيعلم المجاهدين والصابرين, كما في السورة نفسها. 



والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم = يريد قتلى أحد من المؤمنين 
قراءة العامة "قاتلوا" وهي اختيار أبي عبيد. وقرأ أبو عمرو وحفص "قتلوا" بضم القاف وكسر التاء, وكذلك قرأ الحسن إلا أنه شدد التاء على التكثير. وقرأ الجحدري وعيسى بن عمر وأبو حيوة "قتلوا" بفتح
القاف والتاء من غير ألف, يعني الذين قتلوا المشركين. قال قتادة: ذكر لنا أن هذه الآية نزلت يوم أحد ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشعب, وقد فشت فيهم الجراحات والقتل, وقد نادى المشركون: اعل
هبل. ونادى المسلمون: الله أعلى وأجل. وقال المشركون: يوم بيوم بدر والحرب سجال. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قولوا لا سواء. قتلانا أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون وقتلاكم في النار يعذبون). فقال
المشركون: إن لنا العزى ولا عزى لكم. فقال المسلمون: الله مولانا ولا مولى لكم. وقد تقدم ذكر ذلك في (آل عمران). 





تفسير أبن كثير على آية الذبح سورة محمد آية 4

يقول تعالى مرشدا للمؤمنين إلى ما يعتمدونه في حروبهم مع المشركين "فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب" أي إذا واجهتموهم فاحصدوهم حصدا بالسيوف "حتى إذا أثخنتموهم" أي أهلكتموهم قتلا "فشدوا الوثاق" الأسارى الذين تأسرونهم ثم أنتم بعد انقضاء الحرب وانفصال المعركة مخيرون في أمرهم إن شئتم مننتم عليهم فأطلقتم أساراهم مجانا وإن شئتم فاديتموهم بمال تأخذونه منهم وتشاطرونهم عليه والظاهر أن هذه الآية نزلت بعد وقعة بدر فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى عاتب المؤمنين على الاستكثار من الأسارى يومئذ ليأخذوا منهم الفداء والتقليل من القتل يومئذ فقال "ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة والله عزيز حكيم لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم" ثم قد ادعى بعض العلماء أن هذه الأية المخيرة بين مفاداة الأسير والمن عليه منسوخة بقوله تعالى "فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" الآية رواه العوفي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وقاله قتادة والضحاك والسدي وابن جريج وقال الآخرون وهم الأكثرون ليست بمنسوخة ثم قال بعضهم إنما الإمام مخير بين المن على الأسير ومفاداته فقط ولا يجوز له قتله وقال آخرون منهم بل له أن يقتله إن شاء لحديث قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النضر بن الحارث وعقبة بن أبي معيط من أسارى بدر وقال ثمامة بن أثال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال له "ما عندك يا ثمامة؟" فقال إن تقتل تقتل ذا دم وإن تمنن تمنن على شاكر وإن كنت تريد المال فاسأل تعط منه ما شئت وزاد الشافعي رحمة الله عليه فقال الإمام مخير بين قتله أو المن عليه أو مفاداته أو استرقاقه أيضا وهذه المسألة محررة في علم الفروع وقد دللنا على ذلك في كتابنا الأحكام ولله سبحانه وتعالى الحمد والمنة وقوله عز وجل "حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها" قال مجاهد حتى ينزل عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام وكأنه أخذه من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق حتى يقاتل آخرهم الدجال" وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا الحكم بن نافع حدثنا إسماعيل ابن عياش عن إبراهيم بن سليمان عن الوليد بن عبدالرحمن الجرشي عن جبير بن نفير قال إن سلمة بن نفيل أخبرهم أنه أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إنى سيبت الخيل وألقيت السلاح ووضعت الحرب أوزارها وقلت لا قتال فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "الآن جاء القتال لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الناس يزيغ الله تعالى قلوب أقوام فيقاتلونهم ويرزقهم الله منهم حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم على ذلك ألا إن عقد دار المؤمنين بالشام والخيل معقود في نواصيها الخير إلى يوم القيامة" وهكذا رواه النسائي من طريقين عن جبير بن نفير عن سلمة بن نفيل السكوني به وقال أبو القاسم البغوي حدثنا داود بن رشيد حدثنا الوليد عن جبير بن محمد بن مهاجر عن الوليد بن عبدالرحمن الجرشي عن جبير بن نفير عن النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنه قال لما فتح على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتح قالوا يا رسول الله سيبت الخيل ووضعت السلاح ووضعت الحرب أوزارها قالوا لا قتال قال: "كذبوا الآن جاء القتال لا يزال الله تعالى يزيغ قلوب قوم يقاتلونهم فيرزقهم منهم حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم على ذلك وعقد دار المسلمين بالشام" وهكذا رواه الحافظ أبو يعلي الموصلي عن داود بن رشيد به والمحفوظ أنه من رواية سلمة بن نفيل كما تقدم وهذا يقوي القول بعدم النسخ كأنه شرع هذا الحكم في الحرب إلى أن لا يبقى حرب وقال قتادة "حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها" حتى لا يبقى شرك وهذا كقوله تعالى "وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله" ثم قال بعضهم حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها أي أوزار المحاربين وهم المشركون بأن يتوبوا إلى الله عز وجل وقيل أوزار أهلها بأن يبذلوا الوسع في طاعة الله تعالى وقوله عز وجل "ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم" أي هذا ولو شاء الله لانتقم من الكافرين بعقوبة ونكال من عنده "ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض" أي ولكن شرع لكم الجهاد وقتال الأعداء ليختبركم وليبلو أخباركم كما ذكر حكمته في شرعية الجهاد في سورتي آل عمران وبراءة في قوله تعالى "أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين" وقال تبارك وتعالي في سورة براءة "قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم ويتوب الله على من يشاء والله عليم حكيم" ثم لما كان من شأن القتال أن يقتل كثير من المؤمنين قال "والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم" أي لن يذهبها بل يكثرها وينميها ويضاعفها ومنهم من يجري عليه عمله طول برزخه كما ورد بذلك الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده حيث قال: حدثنا زيد بن يحيى الدمشقي حدثنا ابن ثوبان عن أبيه عن مكحول عن كثير بن مرة عن قيس الجذامي ـ رجل كانت له صحبة ـ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يعطى الشهيد ست خصال: عند أول قطرة من دمه تكفر عنه كل خطيئة ويرى مقعده من الجنة ويزوج من الحور العين ويأمن من الفزع الأكبر ومن عذاب القبر ويحلى حلة الإيمان" تفرد به أحمد رحمه الله " حديث آخر "قال أحمد أيضا حدثنا الحكم بن نافع حدثني إسماعيل بن عياش عن يحيى بن سعيد عن خالد بن معدان عن المقدام بن معد يكرب الكندي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن للشهيد عند الله ست خصال: أن يغفر له في أول دفقة من دمه ويرى مقعده من الجنة ويحلى حلة الإيمان ويزوج من الحور العين ويجار من عذاب القبر ويأمن من الفزع الأكبر ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار مرصع بالدر والياقوت الياقوتة منه خير من الدنيا وما فيها ويزوج اثنتين وسبعين زوجة من الحور العين ويشفع في سبعين إنسانا من أقاربه" وقد أخرجه الترمذي وصححه وابن ماجة وفي صحيح مسلم عن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما عن أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "يغفر للشهيد كل شيء إلا الدين" وروي من حديث جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يشفع الشهيد في سبعين من أهل بيته" ورواه أبو داود والأحاديث في فضل الشهيد كثيرة جدا



تفسير الجلالين على آية الذبح سورة محمد آية 4

فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب = مصدر بدل من اللفظ بفعله, أي فاضربوا رقابهم, أي اقتلوهم وعبر بضرب الرقاب لأن الغالب في القتل أن يكون بضرب الرقبة 

حتى إذا أثخنتموهم = أكثرتم فيهم القتل 

فشدوا = فأمسكوا عنهم وأسروهم وشدوا

الوثاق = ما يوثق به الأسرى 

 فإما منا = مصدر بدل من اللفظ بفعله, أي تمنون عليهم بإطلاقهم من غير شيء

بعد وإما فداء = تفادونهم بمال أو أسرى مسلمين

 حتى تضع الحرب= أي أهلها 

  أوزارها = أثقالها من السلاح وغيره بأن يسلم الكفار أو يدخلوا في العهد وهذه غاية للقتل والأسر

ذلك = خبر مبتدأ مقدر, أي الأمر فيهم ما ذكر 

 ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم = بغير قتال

ولكن = أمركم به

ليبلو بعضكم ببعض = منهم في القتال فيصير من قتل منكم إلى الجنة ومنهم إلى النار

والذين قتلوا = وفي قراءة قاتلوا, الآية نزلت يوم أحد وقد فشا في المسلمين القتل والجراحات 

في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم = فلن يحبط 


القرآن والتعذيب حتى الموت بالخازوق 

اقرأ سورة النحل آية 106 وتفسير القرطبى الذى يقول أنه تقتل المرأة بإدخال خاذوق فى فرجها وإخراجه من فمها وقد ظلت هذه العقوبة سارية منذ العصر الوثنى مروراً بالعصور الإسلامية المختلفة وحتى العصر التركى الأسلامى ويذكر التاريخ أن الحملة الفرنسية أستشارت احد الشيوخ فى إنزال عقوبه على سليمان الحلبى الذى قتل كليبر أحد قواد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر فكان قرار الجنرال الفرنسى المسلم عبداللة جـاك مينو , الذى أعتنق الإسلام وتزوج من أمرأة مسلمة مطلقة وأنجب منها ولداً أسماه مراد هو إعدام سليمان الحلبى بالطريقة الإسلامية قتله بطريقة الخاذوق - 





الوضوء بالدم 



يكفي الدم وَضُوْءاً للصلاة في محراب القسوة والعنف والوحشية . ومن البشاعة بمكان أن تقطع الرقاب بسكاكين الإسلام تقدم لإله الإسلام كذبائح بشرية لأرضاء هذا الإله الشيطانى ، قد تكون السكين غير مسنونه جيداً حتى لا تريح المذبوح، وهو فن من فنون عذاب المذبوحين بالموت السريع ليشفى صدور الإجرام الإسلامى , ومن أشهر عذاب الذبح والجرح مع تأخير الموت بما قاله عمرو بن سعد بن أبي وقاص، قائد جيش الأمويين بكربلاء، لذابح الإمام الحسين سنان بن أنس: " أنزل ويحك إلى الحسين فأرحه، فقال سنان لخولي بن يزيد احتز رأسه، فبدر خولي ليحتز رأسه فضعف وأرعد ، فقال له سنان ، وقيل شمر، فتَ الله في عضدك مالك ترعد، ونزل سنان، وقيل شمر، إليه فذبحه ثم احتز رأسه الشريف ... وأقبل القوم على سلبه... وأخذ خاتمه بجدل بن سليم الكلبي، وقطع إصبعه مع الخاتم". والذين سلبوا الحسين لم يحتاجوا لثياب ومتاع بقدر ما كان تلبية للسنَّة، فقد ورد عن أبي قتادة، السابق لا الحاضر، ما نصه "مَنْ قتل قتيلاً له عليه بيَّنة فله سلبه"(صحيح البخاري، فرض الخمس).



الإســـــــــلام وشرب أو لعق الدمــــــــــــاء 

كثيراً ما يتوعد المسلمون بعضهم بعضا أثناء المشاجرات التى تحدث فى الحياة العامة فى مصر فيقولون لبعضهم : " هاقتلك وأشرب من دمك " ويذكر العلامة جواد على  ويذكر العلامة جواد على جواد على المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام – د. جواد علي ص 399 ما هو المرجع لشرب الدماء أو لعق الدماء فيقول : " وتذكر بعض الروايات إن "آل عبد مناف" قد كثروا، وقل " "آل عبد الدار"، فأرادوا انتزاع الحجابة من "بني عبد الدار"، فاختلفت في ذلك قريش، فكانت طائفة مع "بني عبد الدار" وطائفة مع "بني عبد مناف"، فأخرجت "أم حكيم البيضاء" توأمة أبي رسول الله، جفنة فيها طيب، فوضعتها في الحجر، فقالت: من كان مناّ فليدخل يده في هذا الطيب. فأدخلت عبد مناف أيديها، وبنو أسد بن عبد العزّى، وبنو زهرة، وبنو تيم، وبنو الحارث بن فهر، فسّموّا المطيبين. فعمدت بنو سهم بن عمرو، فنحرت جزوراً، وقالوا: من كان مناّ، فليدخل يده في هذه الجزور، فأدخلت أيديها عبد الدار وسهم، وجمح، ومخزوم، وعدي، فسُميّت الأحلاف. وقام الأسود بن حارثة بن نضلة، فأدخل يده في الدم، ثم لعقها، فلعقت بنو عدي كلها بأيديها، فسموا لعقة الدم.
وتذكر رواية إن "بني عبد مناف" اقترعوا على الرفادة والسقاية فصارتا إلى "هاشم بن عبد مناف"، ثم صارتا بعده إلى "المطلب بن عبد مناف" بوصية، ثم لعبد المطلب، ثم للزبير بن عبد المطلب، ثم لأبي طالب. ولم يكن له مال، فاستدان من أخيه العبّاس بن عبد المطلب عشرة آلاف درهم، فأنفقها، في لم يتمكن من رد المبلغ تنازل عن الرفادة والسقاية إلى "العباس": وأبرأ أبا طالب مما له عليه.
وتذكر رواية أخرى، إن هاشماً وعبد شمس والمطلب ونوفل بني عبد مناف أجمعوا إن يأخذوا ما بأيدي "بني عبد الدار" مما كان قصي جعل إلى "عبد الدار" من الحجابة واللواء والرفادة والسقاية والندوة، ورأوا أنهم أحق بها منهم، فأبت "بنو عبد الدار"، فعقد كل قوم على أمرهم حلفاً مؤكداً على الاّ يتخاذلوا ولا يسلم بعضهم بعضاً. وعرف حلف "بني عبد مناف" بحلف المطيبين وعرف حلف "بني عبد الدار" محلف الأحلاف ولعقة الدم. ثم تداعوا إلى الصلح، على إن تكون الحجابهً واللواء ودار الندوة إلى بني عبد الدار، وأن يعطوا بني عبد مناف السقاية والرفادة. وولى هاشم بن عبد مناف السقاية الرفادة. وتصرح بعض الروايات، إن هاشما هو الذي قام بأمر بني عبد مناف، ثم عامر بن هاشم.
ومعنى هذا إن الحلفين المذكورين: حلف المطيبين وحلف "الأحلاف"، إنما عقدا في حياة "هاشم بن عبد مناف"، أي قبل ميلاد الرسول. وأن. تلف "لعقة الدم" هو نفسه حلف الأحلاف، أو من حلف الأحلاف، عرف بهذه التسمية، لأن "بني عدي بن كعب، الذين حالفوا عبد الدار وانضموا اليهم، اسقوا الدم، فقيل لهم لعقة الدم، تمييزا لهم عن الذين لم يلعقوا الدم، وهم الأحلاف, وذُكر إن "بني عبد الدار" و "بني عدي"، أدخلوا جميعاً أيديهم في ذلك الدم في الجفنة، فسموا كلهم "لعقة الدم" بذلك. " 




 محمد نبى الإسلام ونبش القبور 

مسند أحمد حديث رقم 13072

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عفان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي التياح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏كان موضع ‏ ‏مسجد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لبني النجار ‏ ‏وكان فيه ‏ ‏حرث ‏ ‏ونخل وقبور المشركين فقال يا ‏ ‏بني النجار ‏ ‏ثامنوني به فقالوا لا ‏ ‏نبتغي ‏ ‏به ثمنا إلا عند الله قال فقطع النخل وسوى الحرث ونبش قبور المشركين قال وكان نبي الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قبل أن يبني ‏ ‏المسجد ‏ ‏يصلي حيث أدركته الصلاة وفي ‏ ‏مرابض ‏ ‏الغنم وكان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول وهم ينقلون الصخر لبناء ‏ ‏المسجد 

 ‏اللهم إن الخير خير ‏ ‏الآخره ‏  **  ‏فاغفر ‏ ‏للأنصار ‏ ‏والمهاجره


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*




سلام ونعمة للكل
هاايا اخ NORARAB

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

  وعليك سلام  ونعمة :closedeye



* 
*



أعتذر أولاً لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع
فأنا أتيت من أوله فلتسامحوني

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 ولايهمك  المهم  انك  نورت  الموضوع 

بس قلي  ليش اغلقت الموضوع  السابق  لي  الذي  يتكلم عن هل سوف يدخل كل المسيحيون الجنة 
 اخي  اذا  سمحت  افتحه    انا اعمل بحث عن الايمان  المسيحي   واريد   اسمع  اكثر من  راي

* 



*



لا مكان هنا للفروض
نحن لسنا بحقل تجارب
لو أردت فليكن لك ما تريد ولكن لماذا تفرض أن تتركه


أنقر للتوسيع...


 اذا  كل  الايمان  المسيحي   معمول على الفرض
 ولا  كيف   صلب  السيد المسيح  والكل  يفترض انه  صلب  ليكفر عن  الخطائيا  التي  يعملها  البشرية    
 اليس  هو  الرب  تجسد في  يسوع 

**:w00t:*

​


> [/size][/size]
> *معلومة خاطئة*
> *من قال لك ستكون كملاك ؟؟؟*
> *هل تسطتيع أن تأتي بدليل*[/center]
> [/center]






* تفضل   رد على  اخوك  هنا   تابع  رد 
Br-Andrew
http://www.enjeely.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3265&page=4&pp=15
* 
:t30:

* بس  تريد  الصدق موقعكم   اقوى  واصدق   ففيه  حريه  للحوار  الجاد  ليس كما عندهم  اي عجز في الرد  تحرير  وتوقيف*




*



ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

* يارب دايم  الضحكة*
30:


*



سوري أخي
هل النعيم ال ممكن تكون فيه لمجرد وجودك في حضرة الله يقاس بشهوات الدنيا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن  قال  ذلك 
 ياااا جماااعة  انا  اقول   هي مكافاة  وليست اكثر من ذلك وما  عند الله  خير
*​


> *الأشرار تمتعوا بالشهوات في الدنيا ولكنهم فقدوا سلامهم الداخلي وحياتهم مع الله*
> *فقدوا صورتهم المخلوقين عليها*
> *ولم يبقوا سوي أدوات في يد الشيطان ليتمتع بها هو وليتمتعوا هم بالخطايا*​




*كلام  جميل  ورااائع   صح  لسناك*


*



ولكن هناك يوم الدين نرهم في نار لا تطفئ ودود لا يموت

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
* ما  يوم الدين *
*   اليس المؤمن  في السماء مع الرب*
* والكافر   في النار*
* لما يوم  الدين  وكل شي مقضي*
* ما فائدة الحساب هنا *


*



أما المؤمن فيكون في حضرة الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
* ونعم  بالله  سبحانه  ليس كمثله شي*
​ 
*



ويا خسارة 
التفكير مازال دنيوي أرضي نجس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



كيف لك تكون مع الله وفي محضرة وتفكر للحظة في الشهوات والملذات ؟؟
هل هذا يعقل يا أخي العزيز
ما هذا العقل​

أنقر للتوسيع...




 يا الله 

 يا جماعة  اكرر   
 نعم  ومليون  نعم  ليس  افضل  ولا  احب  لي  ولا  لغيري   من  مشاهدة الله 
 انا  الهدف هو ايضاح  ان الحياة  الاخرة  افضل  من الحياة الدنيا 

 بالله  عليك   هل الدنيا   افضل 
 ام  الحياة  الابدية  افضل 


 هل  الله  غير قادر  على جعل  الاخرة  افضل   وكل شي فيها من  طيب   حرم  المؤمن  منه   نفسه  في الدنيا   ليعبد الله 
  اليس الله  اكرم  الاكرمين 



​*​​​ 
*



وليكون بركة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



سلام ونعمة
​

أنقر للتوسيع...




 وعليك  سلام  ونمعة 



 والله  نور السموات والارض 

​*​​​


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*


[QUOTE] 

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك يا اخي الفاضل:


[/QUOTE]

* ولك مني  سلام الله *

*كدة  كويس*







[QUOTE] 
سيدي الفاضل.. الله عز وجل قادر على كل شئ ..

ولكن الله اعطانا عقل لنفكر به..

لا تقل لي ان الله فعل كذا وكذا بدون ان اعرف السبب والدوافع

فان الله عز وجل يحترم العقل البشري..وفي نفس الوقت يتيح له التفكير فيما فعل.

ولذلك فان الله عز وجل لا يفعل مايناقض ادراك العقل

وبالنسبه لحور العين.. مكافأه على ماذا يا سيدي الفاضل؟

مسلم قد تزوج اربعة زوجات.. وما ملكت يمينه..

فهل يكافئه الله بسبب هذا ويعطيه عدد لا نهائي من الحور العين؟

وأنا أظن انها (حوافز تشجيعيه) وليس مكافأه.
[/QUOTE]


*سبحانه   يعلم  ولا  نعلم  الا  ما علمنا *

* عزيزي  ملك  اليمين    فقط  للمولك  حتى عندكم  *
*  اكرر    اطلع  على كتاب  كان  لهم  وبعدين   قول  رايك *
*طيب  والي   هو  مش  ملك  *
* طيب  والي  يموت  ومش  متزوج  والي ماتت  وهي مش متزوجه *

* ما علينا  من الزواج *

* ايهم  افضل  الحياة الدنيا  ام الابدية*

* هل من المعقول  ان الله  يجعل  الحياة الدنيا  افضل  من الحياة  الابدية*

* حقول    ان  يكفي  انه  تكون مع الله   اقول نعم  ومليون  نعم *

*بس  هل الله   بخيل  حاشاه  وتعالى    لتكون  الحياة  الدنيا  ومافيها  افضل  من   مكافاة    جهزها  للمؤمنيين*












[QUOTE] 
انا معك يا سيدي الفاضل..
ولكن طالما نفترض ان المسلم سيكون في الجنه بالجسد..
كيف سيمسح عرقه الذي يتصبب منه وينزل على عينيه؟
ام ان الله عز وجل سيجعل العرق يطير في الهواء؟
ام سيتدبر امورا اخرى لصالح الانسان المسلم.. ويفتح له اكشاك تبيع مناديل الكيلنيكس؟
[/QUOTE]

* هههههههههههههههه  حلو   الكيلنيكس*

*بس   بطل  متابعة  عادل  امام  وانت تبقى   تمام *
*ههههههههههههههههه*


* بعدين    قول   لي  هل   من  امتى  العرق  بيزل على  عنيه *
* ه  حيكون  على  شاطى  اسكندرية*

*دي  جنه  يا   ابني*

* وبعدين     مسك*

* في مسك   يطير*












[QUOTE] 
إن قصة خلق آدم وحواء في جنة عدن مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، فهل هناك أدلة تشير إلى مكانها الحقيقي؟ 
إن ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن جنة عدن قليل جداً، ولا يحدد الموقع الجغرافي بالنسبة للجغرافية الحديثة، وإنما هناك وصف جزئي لها، يمكن أن يعطينا إلى حدٍّ ما فكرة تقريبية عن موقع ذلك المكان، وهذا طبعاً يدحض بعض الإدعاءات التي لا أساس لها من الصحة. 

يقول الكتاب المقدس عن مكان جنة عدن في قصة الخليقة الواردة في سفر التكوين من الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: "وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية. وغرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً، ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله، وأنبت الرب الإله من الأرض كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل، وشجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة، وشجرة معرفة الخير والشر. وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة، ومن هناك ينقسم، فيصير أربعة رؤوس، اسم الواحد فيشون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض الحويلة حيث الذهب، وذهب تلك الأرض جيد، هناك المقل وحجر الجزع، واسم النهر الثاني جيحون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض كوش. واسم النهر الثالث حداقل وهو الجاري شرقي أشور. والنهر الرابع الفرات وأخذ الرب الإله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها" (تكوين 2:7-16). 
[/QUOTE]


* كلام  جميل   *

* هو ادم   ابن الله  ؟؟؟*

*مهو   نفخ  فيه  زي   يسوع  من غير  اب*

* ما علينا *

* مهي  الايه دي  مش دلليل  على ان  الارض هي  مسكن ادم*
* وبعدين  فين  الاردن  في الايه  او  اليمن  مهي  جنه  عدن  في اليمن *

*   ومع   هذا كله الايه  بتقول*
"وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية. وغرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً، ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله،

* تراباً من  الارض   مش  في الارض   فرق  من  الى  في*

*من   مكان  بعيد  عنك*

* في  مكان  انت فيه   صح *



* مشكور  عالدليل   القاطع *






[QUOTE]بعد قراءة هذه الأعداد من قصة الخليقة الواردة في الكتاب المقدس، يتضح لنا على الأقل الموقع التقريبي لمكان جنة عدن، وذلك من أسماء الأنهار والبلدان التي وردت في القراءة. وعلى هذا الأساس نستطيع القول إن الأساطير التي تشير إلى مكان جنة عدن لا تمتّ إلى الواقع بصلة، فهو ليس في أمريكا الشمالية، ولا في أفريقيا، وإنما في آسيا، وبالتحديد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بالنسبة للجغرافية الحديثة. [/QUOTE]

*وش  دخلنا  بالاساطير*

*  مش  انتم  كمسيحيين  ضد الاساطير  حتى انكم  قلتم  ان القران   قصص  اساطير  خرافيه *
* ليه  بقى    *

* وقت   تريدون   تخاذون الاساطير   تاخذونها  وقت  لا  يبقى  لا *




*ههههههههه*

[QUOTE] 
وكيف نعرف ذلك؟ 

نستطيع أن نعرف موقع جنة عدن التقريبي من أسماء الأنهار المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وأسماء بعض البلدان التي وردت في الآيات السابقة. 

الأنهار و المواقع 
لقد وردت أسماء الأنهار ومواقع بعضها. أولاً نهر فيشون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض الحويلة، الثاني جيحون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض كوش. واسم النهر الثالث حداقل وهو الجاري شرقي أشور، والنهر الرابع الفرات. وبعض هذه الأنهار والمناطق معروف واالبعض الآخر غير معروف، لذلك لنبدأ بتحديد الأسماء. إن نهري فيشون وجيحون غير معروفين حديثاً ويُعتقد أنهما من الأنهار المنقرضة، أما نهرا حداقل والفرات فيُعتقد أنهما نهرا دجلة والفرات المعروفان حتى اليوم. 
[/QUOTE]


* برضه  كلام   جميل بس للاسف  طريقه  مش  مقنعه *

*  يمكن  سيدنا   ادم   نزل الارض من الجنه   وراح  هناك  ام  انه   اتخلق  فيها   وعاش  فيها   وبعدين  اخطى  ربنا    برضه  خلاه  فيها *

* ازاي   *



[QUOTE] 
هل يمكننا معرفة المواقع المذكورة التي تحيط بها الأنهر الموجودة في جنة عدن؟ 
أولاً : إن نهر فيشون يحيط بأرض الحويلة، والحويلة مكان في وسط البلاد العربية، ويرجح البعض أنه القسم الغربي من بلاد العرب شمالي اليمن. 
[/QUOTE]


*اليمن  بعيييييييدة  عن    ارض  الحويلة*

* وجنة  عدن فيها  من  زمان   هي  ارض  سكنها قوم  ثمود   وفيها  قصور  من  ذهب  وانهر  و كل شي*

* خسف الله  بها  لما  افسدوا*



[QUOTE] 
ثانياً: نهر جيحون بأرض كوش، وأن اسم "كوش" يُطلق على بكر حام بن نوح، وهذا الإسم يُطلق أيضاً على سلالة كوش التي تؤلف شعوباً متعددة سكنت في أواسط وجنوب البلاد العربية، وبعض الشواطئ الأفريقية المجاورة. ويُشار في أكثر الأحيان إلى أن أرض كوش هي بلاد الحبشة. ولكن يُقال إنه من المستبعد أن تكون جنة عدن في بلاد الحبشة، لأن أرض كوش المذكورة في قصة الخليقة كان يسقيها نهر الفرات، الموجود في بلاد ما بين النهرين. 

ثالثاً: نهر حداقل شرقي أشور. والمعروف أن بلاد أشور سميّت كذلك نسبة إلى سلالة سام، الابن الثاني لنوح، وهو يشير إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين والمنطقة المحيطة بها. 

وهل أسماء البلدان والأنهر المحيطة بها يمكن أن تعطينا فكرة لمعرفة الموقع الجغرافي التقريبي لمكان جنة عدن التي خلق الله فيها آدم وحواء. فما هو رأي الجغرافيين وعلماء اللاهوت في هذا الموضوع؟ 
بالرجوع إلى قاموس الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ أن موقع جنة عدن غير معروف تماماً، وهذا رأي معظم الجغرافيين وعلماء اللاهوت. ولكن بعضهم يعتبر أن بلاد أرمينيا هي مكان جنة عدن، لأن نهري الدجلة والفرات ينبعان منها. وهناك من يعتقد أن نهر عدن، الوارد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس والذي تفرّع إلى اربعة رؤوس، ما هو إلا نهر الفرات، ودجلة الذي يصبّ في شط العرب في الخليج العربي منقسماً على نفسه إلى عدة فروع. فجنة عدن بحسب بأي بعض الجغرافيين واللاهوتيين، هي القسم الجنوبي من العراق حيث الخصب. 
[/QUOTE]



*  جهد  تشكر عليه  عالتوضيح *

*بس لااسف  يعتمد على  قال     وقالوا   وليس   دليل   قاطع *
* لاكن  وجهة  نظرك   احترمها *

*  وتشكر عالتوضيح *









[QUOTE] 
الإنسان يتكون من:



1- روح ... تتصل بالله وبالإيمانيات والسماويات.

2- وعقل ... يفكر ويدرس ويحلل ويستنتج.

3- ونفس ... تحس وتشعر وتحب وتكره.

4- وجسد ... يسعي ويتحرك علي هذه الأرض.
[/QUOTE]



*كلها   تكمل  بعضها   ولايسطيع    جزء  منها  ان   يعمل  وحدة الا  باذن  الله *
* انما   قد   حق القول ان الله  خلق الانسان   كذا *

*من  روح  وجسد   وجعلهم     لبعض  ونيسا*

* فلا  الجسد  يعمل من غير   روح  ولا  الروح  تعمل من غير  جسد*






[QUOTE] 
تقع العاطفة في نطاق النفس ... فالجهاز النفسي في الإنسان فيه خمسة مكونات أساسية هي :

1- الغرائز (أو الدوافع) ... كالجوع والهطش والجنس وحب الإستطلاع والأبوة والأمومة وحب الإقتناء وحب الحياة ... الخ

2- الحاجات النفسية ... كالحاجة إلي الأمن ، والحب ، التقدير ، الإنتماء ، التفرد ، المرجعية.

3- العواطف ... أي المشاعر التي نكتسبها نحو أشخاص أو أشياء أو قيم.

4- العادات ... التي تتكون عندنا بفعل التكرار ، سواء العادات الإيجابية أو السلبية.

5- الإتجاهات ... أي الخطوط الرئيسية التي يتبناها الإنسان في حياته وتكون سائدة علي تصرفاته ... فواحد يحب الله والكنيسة والخدمة وأخر –للأسف- يحب المال والمقتنيات ... الخ



العاطفة إذن هي جزء من الجهاز النفسي للإنسان ، وهي لا تصلح –وحدها- لقيادة الإنسان ، بل الإنسان الحكيم ، وبخاصة الإنسان الروحي ، هو من "روحه تقود جسده ، والروح القدس يقود روحه" كما يعلمنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .
[/QUOTE]


* للاسف  معندناش  البابا  شنودة الثالث   وباذن  الله   رح  اسعى  لان  اقابله *
*  لاني  كما  علمت انه   يقابل   اي  شخص *


* بس  تعرف  البابا   شنودة  شو  قال  عن الرسول محمد وعن  القران*
* اذا   تعرف   وتنكر  يبقى  خسران *

* واذا ما  تعرف  *
* امانه  عليك  روح  لعندة  وقول  له  من هو  محمد  وما هو القران *




*  وكل  ما  قلته  عن  الجسد  والروح  عارفه    فيه  الصح  وفيه  الخطاء*

* وهو تاكيد  لكلامي  ان  الروح من  غير  جسد  لا  تعمل  وكذا  الجسد من غير  روح لايعمل*


* مشكووووور*














[QUOTE] 
استاذي الفاضل :بالنسبه للنقطه الاولى.. من يدعي عليه البينه.

وبالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه.. تلف وتدور مرارا وتكرارا .. ولا تأتي لي بسند ديني عما يفعله المسيحيين في امريكا و اوروبا..وهل هم يستندون الى اساس ديني ام لا.
[/QUOTE]



* احاول  جاهدا ان   اكون على  خبر بهم*

* وانا  وهدف لي  وليس عيب في*
* اي شي   لا  اعرفه  سوف اقول  لك كلمه واحدة *

* الله  اعلم*


* وبالنسبة   لامريكا   واوربا      فهم  دليلكم  ومراجعكم   *
* ام  نسيت  من  اين  جاء كتاب   متى  ومرقس    وغيرها من الاناجيل *






[QUOTE]ولايضاح هذه النقطه.. اذا قلت لك ان ان الاسلام دين زنا لان فلان قد زنى.. هل اكون على صواب؟[/QUOTE]

*كلام  جميل *
* اذا  لماذا   يدفع  جميع المسلمين   بسبب  خطاء  ناس  هم  بعديون عن الاسلام *
* اتدري  ان   المغرر  به  بن  لادن   وبسبب  خطاء منه *
* دفع العراق  وافغنستان   والان  سوريا  وايران  *

* وكل يوم  يموت  مسلمين   وحتى  مسيحيين*


* اليس  هذا   حرام *





[QUOTE] 
كلا.. لانني انسب فعل شخص لدين معين..

بل يجب ان تستند الى نصوص دينيه لتصرفات الاشخاص.







لن اجيب على هذه النقطه.. فقد سبق وان اجبت على مثل هذه الاكاذيب في اجابتي السابقه..

تلف وتدور مرارا وتكرارا وتقول( اشخاص وليس اديان)....لا تعليق



[/QUOTE]


*كلام  جميل *
* اذا  لماذا   يدفع  جميع المسلمين   بسبب  خطاء  ناس  هم  بعديون عن الاسلام *
* اتدري  ان   المغرر  به  بن  لادن   وبسبب  خطاء منه *
* دفع العراق  وافغنستان   والان  سوريا  وايران  *

* وكل يوم  يموت  مسلمين   وحتى  مسيحيين*


* اليس  هذا   حرام *





[QUOTE] 
" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل: 43 و الانبياء:7).

وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر " إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم : " فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) بـ " الذكر " ويصف أهل الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، بـ " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "، بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. 

وقال الطبري " فـاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا الكتب من قبلهم : التوراة والإنـجيـل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التـي أنزلها علـى عبـاده ".

وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب. وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا " وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا ".

وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي : فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي "
.
وقال الرازي : " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل : المسألة الأولى : في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه : الأول : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ " [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني : قال الزجاج : فاسألوا أهل الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر 000 ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". 

وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان : يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".

وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل ".
وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال : " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي : فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".

وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل التوراة والإنجيل ".

وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ". 

وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.
[/QUOTE]


*نعم   استاذي   اهل  الذكر  هم *
* العلماء  في الايه  السابقة *

* وفي الايات  الاخرى  هم  اهل الكتاب*

* فاهل  الكتاب  هم  عندنا  اهل  علم   نحترمهم   ونقدرهم  *
* الا انهم  ظالون   فانهم  يعلمون  الحق  ثم  ينكروووون *


* ولذا   تشاهد   اكثر من  يدخل الاسلام  في الدرجة  الاول  بسبب  اسلام  كاهن  او  قس   *
* وعندي   من   القسيين  الكثر  الذين  اسلموا   وليس  ببعيد عنك  القس*
*جوسيف ايتس*


*   وبسبب  هذه  المواضيع   رح  تكون  مفاجاه   وبالفديو  باذن  الله*











[QUOTE] 
تناقض نفسك يا استاذي الفاضل..
تاره تقول ان ما حرم المسلم منه في الارض يكون حلال في السماء (وليس غيره)
وتاره تقول ان هذا الخمر غير خمر الجنه.
يالها من تقيه.
[/QUOTE]



* ليس   تناقض  انما  هو  توضيح *

* هل الخمر  الذين  يصنعه البشر  كالاخمر  الذي  يخلقه الله *



* اليس كذلك*













[QUOTE] 
لن اقول سوى شيء واحد فقط

( قصور في التسبيب وفساد في الاستدلال)

ولابد ان تعترف انك فشلت في ان تعطي لي دليل واحد من الانجيل
[/QUOTE].


* يعني   تنكر  العهد القديم *
* اذا   تنكر   العهد القديم  قول  واعدك  ان  اعطيك  ما  تريد  من الانجيل *

* لنخلص  اولا  من العهد القديم  واعدك  بان ادخل في العهد الجديد*


* ايضا   الاصحاح   العاشر  هل  تنكرة *











[QUOTE] 
حرام علي ان اسرد قرانك بدون تفسير

وحلال عليك ان تسرد الكتاب المقدس بدون تفسير

[/QUOTE]


*  انت  وكل من عندك  تاخذون  ما  تريدون من القران     وتتركون   الباقي*

* كذلك القران   نزل  من ايات   لوقتها   واخرى   لباقي  الدهر*





* مشكور   والله  الحوار  معك  مميز *



* والله يبارك  فيك *


* والله نور السموات  والارض*
​


----------



## NORARAB (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> ولك ما طلبت
> 
> ارجو ان تفسر لي الاتي:
> 
> ...


 


*شكرا جزيلاً  على  السرد  والتفسير*
:999:

*فقط  لا  تكتب  عناوين  على هواك *


* ووعد مني  ان  افتح  موضوع  معك انقاش  فيه  كل ما ذكرت *


* الان  نرجع الى الموضوع  الاصلي *



* والله  يبارك  فيك *


* والله  نور السموات والارض*



:t13:

olling:​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

SIZE="3"]

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معك


الاستاذ الفاضل:NORARAB

شكرا لك على الرد والتعقيب جزيل الشكر..

وفي البدايه ألاحظ اننا نتكلم في امور كثيره في نفس الوقت 
دون تحديد موضوع معين لاستكماله حتى النهايه,
الا توافقني في هذا الرأي؟


ومن ثم سأبدأ بموضوع العهد القديم الذي تتحدث عنه
ويليه مباشرة سأسألك عما يقابله في الاسلام



أولا:ردا على اتهام العهد القديم يجب أن نفهم أن العهد القديم هو عهد الناموس لا عهد النعمة:

1ومعنى عهد الناموس أي عهد القانون، قانون العقوبات, فالبشرية كانت في طفولة روحية، لا تفهم أبعاد النعمة,تماما كالطفل الذي يُنهى عن اللعب بالنار، يكفي أن نحذره بأن ذلك يؤدي إلى الحريق، ونُعاقبه إذا عاد، ولا نستطيع أن نشرح له تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك، لأنه لا يفهم، ولكن عندما ينضج يستطيع أن يفهم السبب، ويكون أقدر على تفادي الخطر من نفسه. 

 كان العهد القديم عهد العقوبات على الخطايا، ولكن جاء العهد الجديد عهد النعمة لعلاج كل الخطايا,لهذا قال السيد المسيح جئت لأكمل الناموس, وإلا إذا كان العهد القديم كاملا، فما الداعي لمجيء المسيح...إعطاء المسيح للإنجيل ليس معناه أن العهد القديم خطأ بل أن المسيح أكمله فقد كان ينقصه النعمة

نعم.. كان ينقصه النعمه..لا ننسى أن آدم ونسله في العهد القديم كانوا خارج الجنة (اهبطا منها جميعا)
وكان ينبغي أولا أن ترفع عنهم هذه العقوبة ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالكفارة والفداء حتى تُوْهَب لهم النعمة.

- والبشرية لم تكن مؤهلة لتقبل فكرة الفداء، فكان هذا التمهيد حتميا في العهد القديم بالرموز والنبوات لإعداد الفكر البشري لتقبل حقيقة التجسد والفداء, ولما تم الفداء، اصبح الإنسان أهلا لتقبل النعمة.
- وبهذا استطاع الإنسان بفعل النعمة أن يتغلب على عجزه ونقائصة ويحيا بشريعة المسيح في سلام دون حروب


ثانيا:حالات القتل في الشريعه اليهوديه:


عندما نقتبس عبارة من الكتاب المقدس يجب أن ندرسها في إطار النص التي جاءت فيه و فيه إطار الإصحاح الخاص بها و الأعظم من ذلك دراستها في سياق الكتاب ككل .


1-حزقيال 9 : 4 و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها 
9: 5  و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا 
9: 6  الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت 

سفر حزقيال بمنتهى البساطة موجه لليهود و ليس للشعوب الوثنية و الويلات المذكورة فيه عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) أظهرها الله لحزقيال النبي لما سوف يسمح الله بحدوثه للشعب اليهودي بسبب الرجاسات و عبادة الأوثان التي انتشرت في وسطهم في تلك الفترة بعد أن تأثروا بتلك العبادات من بعض الأمم المحيطة بهم لذلك نجد العبارة التالية في الآية التي أقتبسها :
و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط أورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها .

2-سفر العدد 31 : 1 و كلم الرب موسى قائلا 

31: 2 انتقم نقمة لبني اسرائيل من المديانيين ثم تضم الى قومك 

31: 3 فكلم موسى الشعب قائلا جردوا منكم رجالا للجند فيكونوا على مديان ليجعلوا نقمة الرب على مديان 

31: 4 الفا واحدا من كل سبط من جميع اسباط اسرائيل ترسلون للحرب ……

كالعادة نقول للكل يجب أن تقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بطريقة شاملة و لا نأتي بالنصوص مبتورة لكي نفهم ما هو المقصود من وراء الآيات , و هذا النص الذي يوضح أمر الله للشعب اليهودي بقتال المديانيين دون ان يقرأ ما قبلها أو كامل الأصحاح ليعرف ما حدث فيه , أذا رجعنا لسفر العدد الأصحاح 22 نجد الآتي :

العدد 22 : 1وَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل وَنَزَلُوا فِي عَرَبَاتِ مُوآبَ مِنْ عَبْرِ أُرْدُنِّ أَرِيحَا. 2وَلمَّا رَأَى بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ جَمِيعَ مَا فَعَل إِسْرَائِيلُ بِالأَمُورِيِّينَ 3فَزَِعَ مُوآبُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَثِيرٌ وَضَجَِرَ مُوآبُ مِنْ قِبَل بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 4فَقَال مُوآبُ لِشُيُوخِ مِدْيَانَ: «الآنَ يَلحَسُ الجُمْهُورُ كُل مَا حَوْلنَا كَمَا يَلحَسُ الثَّوْرُ خُضْرَةَ الحَقْلِ». وَكَانَ بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ مَلِكاً لِمُوآبَ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ. 5 فَأَرْسَل رُسُلاً إِلى بَلعَامَ بْنِ بَعُورَ إِلى فَتُورَ التِي عَلى النَّهْرِ فِي أَرْضِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِ لِيَدْعُوَهُ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَشَّى وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ مُقَابَِلِي. 6فَالآنَ تَعَال وَالعَنْ لِي هَذَا الشَّعْبَ لأَنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. لعَلهُ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَكْسِرَهُ فَأَطْرُدَهُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الذِي تُبَارِكُهُ مُبَارَكٌ وَالذِي تَلعَنُهُ مَلعُونٌ». 7فَانْطَلقَ شُيُوخُ مُوآبَ وَشُيُوخُ مِدْيَانَ وَحُلوَانُ العِرَافَةِ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَتُوا إِلى بَلعَامَ وَكَلمُوهُ بِكَلامِ بَالاقَ. 8فَقَال لهُمْ: «بِيتُوا هُنَا الليْلةَ فَأَرُدَّ عَليْكُمْ جَوَاباً كَمَا يُكَلِّمُنِي الرَّبُّ». فَمَكَثَ رُؤَسَاءُ مُوآبَ عِنْدَ بَلعَامَ



غضب بالاق ملك موآب من الشعب اليهودي بعد ان أوقع تأديب الرب على الأموريين فقرر أن يكيد المكيدة للشعب اليهودي كي يتسنى له طرده و أغضاب الرب عليه فأرسل شيوخ مديان و شيوخ موآب و العرافة الى بلعام الشيخ ليـلعن الشعب و كما سنرى في الأصحاحات التالية ظهر الله لبلعام و طلب منه عدم الرجوع مع شيوخ مديان و موآب فأرسل بالاق له مرة ثانية فأمره الله بأن يذهب معهم و لكن لا يفعل شئ الا الذي يقوله له الله .

ذهب بلعام مع شيوخ مديان الى بالاق و بدلا من أن يـلعن الشعب العبراني كما طلب منه بالاق بارك الشعب كما أمره الله و قال بلعام لبالاق أنه لا يستطيع أن يتصرف من نفسه و انما وفقا لما امره به الله .

العدد 25 : 1وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. 2فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 3وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل.

- بعد هذا رأي المديانيين ان الوسيلة الوحيدة لأغضاب الله على الشعب العبراني هو أن يجروه الى الزنا و الى العبادات الوثنية فيحمى غضب الرب عليهم و هو ما حدث فعلا و نراه في الآتي :



و نتيجة لهذه الأفعال و الزنا الذي انتشر ، أنتشر الوباء في الشعب العبراني و مات منهم العديدين نتيجة لتلك المكيدة من المديانيين و طلب الله من النبي موسى توقيع عقوبة الأعدام على الرؤساء الذين عبدوا بعل فغور و نتيجة لذلك توقف الوباء الذي حصد أرواح أربعة و عشرين ألفا .

العدد 25 : 9وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً .

و لهذا طلب الرب من موسى أن ينتقم من المديانيين لأن عين بعين و سن بسن في القتل و لأن سافك دم الأنسان بيد الأنسان يسفك دمه كما تقول الشريعة و لأن المديانيين تسببوا في زناهم و عبادتهم لبعل فغور بضلال الشعب العبراني و أنتشار الوباء فيه مما تسبب في وفاة الآلاف السابق ذكرها .

لهذا نجد الآتي في الأصحاح 25 

العدد 25 : 1 6ثُمَّ قَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 17«ضَايِقُوا المِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ 18لأَنَّهُمْ ضَايَقُوكُمْ بِمَكَايِدِهِمِ التِي كَادُوكُمْ بِهَا فِي أَمْرِ فَغُورَ وَأَمْرِ كُزْبِي أُخْتِهِمْ بِنْتِ رَئِيسٍ لِمِدْيَانَ التِي قُتِلتْ يَوْمَ الوَبَإِ بِسَبَبِ فَغُورَ».



لقد وقع الله العقوبة على المديانيين كنتيجة للمكيدة و الضلال التي فعلوها بعبادة بعل فغور و تسببهم نتيجة لذلك بالوباء .

و مع هذا طلب الله الأبقاء على أطفال المديانيين و كان عددهم في حدود 32 ألف من ما هم دون الخمسة عشر عاما فكبروا و تربوا بين الشعب العبراني فقد طلب الله الأبقاء على العذارى و الأطفال و بأخذ أن متوسط سن الزواج في القديم كان أربعة عشر عاما أذا فيكون العذارى المقصود بهم من هم أقل من تلك السن أي مادون الخامسة عشر .

لأن الله يعلم جيدا أن هؤلاء الأطفال سيشبون بطريقة لا تغضبه أذا أبتعدوا عن رجاسات أهلهم .



3-من سفر صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».

أولا عند خروج بني أسرائيل من مصر و كانوا وحدهم في الصحاري قام العماليق بدون مبرر بالهجوم عليهم لمحاولة أبادتهم و يظهر هذا في سفر الخروج

خروج 17 : 8وَأَتَى عَمَالِيقُ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. 9فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِيَشُوعَ: «انْتَخِبْ لَنَا رِجَالاً وَاخْرُجْ حَارِبْ عَمَالِيقَ. وَغَداً أَقِفُ أَنَا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ وَعَصَا اللهِ فِي يَدِي». 10فَفَعَلَ يَشُوعُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى لِيُحَارِبَ عَمَالِيقَ. وَأَمَّا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَحُورُ فَصَعِدُوا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ. 11وَكَانَ إِذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدَهُ أَنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ وَإِذَا خَفَضَ يَدَهُ أَنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ.

 و أذا رجعنا لسفر التكوين نعرف أن هؤلاء العماليق كانوا يسكنون في الصحراء قرب قادش كما هو مدون في تكوين 14 و قد أرتحلوا مسافة كبيرة لا لشئ سوى الفتك ببني أسرائيل بعد أن علموا بخروجهم من مصر .

ثم صبر الله عليهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون أستمروا فيها في الأعتداء على الشعب العبراني محاولين القضاء عليه و يظهر هذا أيضا في سفر القضاة فقد أتحد العماليق مع عجلون ملك موآب

قضاة 3 : 13 13فَجَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ وَعَمَالِيقَ, وَسَارَ وَضَرَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَامْتَلَكُوا مَدِينَةَ النَّخْلِ. 14فَعَبَدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ عِجْلُونَ مَلِكَ مُوآبَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً. 15وَصَرَخَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ, فَأَقَامَ لَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مُخَلِّصاً إِهُودَ بْنَ جِيرَا الْبِنْيَامِينِيَّ, رَجُلاً أَعْسَرَ. فَأَرْسَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِيَدِهِ هَدِيَّةً لِعِجْلُونَ مَلِكِ مُوآبَ. 

 و لهذا طلب الرب من صمويل النيبي محاربتهم و الدليل هو الآتي : 

صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».

المفروض أن من يقرأ الآيات يدرسها من بدايتها و ليس من نهايتها و أن يتابع الأحداث من أولها 

لقد بدأ العماليق بالاعتداء على الشعب العبراني و أرادوا أبادته منذ بداية خروجهم من أرض مصر و لكن الله أعطاهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون للتوبة فلم يرتدعوا بل على العكس شنوا حرب أخرى بالتعاون مع عجلون ملك موآب ثم استمروا في شن الغارات على الشعب العبراني فكان قضاء الرب عليهم بعد أربعة قرون بعد أن يأس من إصلاحهم 


4-تُجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشقالحقيقة يستخدم البعض تلك الآيات من سفر هوشع و لا يعرف لا معناها و لا ماتشير أليه 

الله دائما في العهد الكتاب المقدس يعبر عن العلاقة بينه و بين شعبه بعلاقة الرجل و امرأته و عندما يضل الشعب وراء الآلهة الوثنية الأخرى كان يقول الكتاب المقدس دائما هذا التعبير زنى الشعب وراء آلهة غريبة و النص الذي يعرضه البعض يشير الى عقاب السامرة التي كانت في مملكة يهوذا و أبناؤها و أطفالها المشار أليها هنا هم نتائج خطاياهم و عباداتهم و لا يفهم منها المعنى الحرفي للكلام كما يظن البعض 

المعنى المقصود من وراء الآية ليس المعنى الحرفي و أنما المقصود به نهاية العبادة الوثنية التي أنتشرت في السامرة و أولادها التي هي الخطية فالكتاب يقول :

يعقوب 1 : 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا 

 سفر هوشع يتكلم كله بهذه اللغة الرمزية السابق شرحها و نجده في الآتي : 

هوشع 2 : 1 «قُولُوا لإِخْوَتِكُمْ «عَمِّي» وَلأَخَوَاتِكُمْ «رُحَامَةَ». 2حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ رَجُلَهَا لِتَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا 3لِئَلاَّ أُجَرِّدَهَا عُرْيَانَةً وَأَوْقِفَهَا كَيَوْمِ وِلاَدَتِهَا وَأَجْعَلَهَا كَقَفْرٍ وَأُصَيِّرَهَا كَأَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ وَأُمِيتَهَا بِـالْعَطَشِ. 4وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ أَوْلاَدَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلاَدُ زِنًى. 5«لأَنَّ أُمَّهُمْ قَدْ زَنَتِ. الَّتِي حَبِلَتْ بِهِمْ صَنَعَتْ خِزْياً. لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيَّ الَّذِينَ يُعْطُونَ خُبْزِي وَمَائِي صُوفِي وَكَتَّانِي زَيْتِي وَأَشْرِبَتِي. 6لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أُسَيِّجُ طَرِيقَكِ بِـالشَّوْكِ وَأَبْنِي حَائِطَهَا حَتَّى لاَ تَجِدَ مَسَالِكَهَا. 7فَتَتْبَعُ مُحِبِّيهَا وَلاَ تُدْرِكُهُمْ وَتُفَتِّشُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُمْ. فَتَقُولُ: أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى رَجُلِي الأَوَّّلِ لأَنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ خَيْرٌ لِي مِنَ الآن .

الأم هنا مقصود بها الشعب اليهودي الذي خان الرب .

9«هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. 10فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟ وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 11أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 12«إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 13مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ .


5-من سفر أشعياء : ((وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 


للمرة الألف نعيد و نكرر لمن لا يفهم عندما نعرض نصا أو آية يجب أن نقرأها في الأصحاح الذي أتت فيه لكي نفهم معناها و ما تشير أليه

و ليس بطريقة القص و اللصق كالجهلاء

أشعياء 13 : 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ: 2«أَقِيمُوا رَايَةً عَلَى جَبَلٍ أَقْرَعَ. ارْفَعُوا صَوْتاً إِلَيْهِمْ. أَشِيرُوا بِالْيَدِ لِيَدْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ الْعُتَاةِ. 3أَنَا أَوْصَيْتُ مُقَدَّسِيَّ وَدَعَوْتُ أَبْطَالِي لأَجْلِ غَضَبِي مُفْتَخِرِي عَظَمَتِي». 4صَوْتُ جُمْهُورٍ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ شِبْهَ قَوْمٍ كَثِيرِينَ. صَوْتُ ضَجِيجِ مَمَالِكِ أُمَمٍ مُجْتَمِعَةٍ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يَعْرِضُ جَيْشَ الْحَرْبِ. 5يَأْتُونَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ مِنْ أَقْصَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. الرَّبُّ وَأَدَوَاتُ سَخَطِهِ لِيُخْرِبَ كُلَّ الأَرْضِ6وَلْوِلُوا لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ قَادِمٌ كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 7لِذَلِكَ تَرْتَخِي كُلُّ الأَيَادِي وَيَذُوبُ كُلُّ قَلْبِ إِنْسَانٍ 8فَيَرْتَاعُونَ. تَأْخُذُهُمْ أَوْجَاعٌ وَمَخَاضٌ. يَتَلَوُّونَ كَوَالِدَةٍ. يَبْهَتُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ. وُجُوهُهُمْ وُجُوهُ لَهِيبٍ. 9 هُوَذَا يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ قَادِمٌ قَاسِياً بِسَخَطٍ وَحُمُوِّ غَضَبٍ لِيَجْعَلَ الأَرْضَ خَرَاباً وَيُبِيدَ مِنْهَا خُطَاتَهَا. 10فَإِنَّ نُجُومَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَجَبَابِرَتَهَا لاَ تُبْرِزُ نُورَهَا. تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ طُلُوعِهَا وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يَلْمَعُ بِضُوئِهِ. 11وَأُعَاقِبُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ عَلَى شَرِّهَا وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ عَلَى إِثْمِهِمْ وَأُبَطِّلُ تَعَظُّمَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ وَأَضَعُ تَجَبُّرَ الْعُتَاةِ. 12وَأَجْعَلُ الرَّجُلَ أَعَزَّ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الإِبْرِيزِ وَالإِنْسَانَ أَعَزَّ مِنْ ذَهَبِ أُوفِيرَ. 13لِذَلِكَ أُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَتَزَعْزَعُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ مَكَانِهَا فِي سَخَطِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ وَفِي يَوْمِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ. 14وَيَكُونُونَ كَظَبْيٍ طَرِيدٍ وَكَغَنَمٍ بِلاَ مَنْ يَجْمَعُهَا. يَلْتَفِتُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى شَعْبِهِ وَيَهْرُبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى أَرْضِهِ. 15كُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ يُطْعَنُ وَكُلُّ مَنِ انْحَاشَ يَسْقُطُ بِالسَّيْفِ. 16وَتُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ وَتُفْضَحُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ. 17هَئَنَذَا أُهَيِّجُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمَادِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْتَدُّونَ بِالْفِضَّةِ وَلاَ يُسَرُّونَ بِالذَّهَبِ 18فَتُحَطِّمُ الْقِسِيُّ الْفِتْيَانَ ولاَ يَرْحَمُونَ ثَمَرَةَ الْبَطْنِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عُيُونُهُمْ عَلَى الأَوْلاَدِ. 19وَتَصِيرُ بَابِلُ بَهَاءُ الْمَمَالِكِ وَزِينَةُ فَخْرِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ كَتَقْلِيبِ اللَّهِ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ. 20لاَ تُعْمَرُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ وَلاَ يُخَيِّمُ هُنَاكَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ وَلاَ يُرْبِضُ هُنَاكَ رُعَاةٌ. 21بَلْ تَرْبُضُ هُنَاكَ وُحُوشُ الْقَفْرِ وَيَمْلَأُ الْبُومُ بُيُوتَهُمْ وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ بَنَاتُ النَّعَامِ وَتَرْقُصُ هُنَاكَ مَعْزُ الْوَحْشِ 22وَتَصِيحُ بَنَاتُ آوَى فِي قُصُورِهِمْ وَالذِّئَابُ فِي هَيَاكِلِ التَّنَعُّمِ وَوَقْتُهَا قَرِيبُ الْمَجِيءِ وَأَيَّامُهَا لاَ تَطُولُ.

هذا الأصحاح يتحدث النبى  (نبوة = وحي) عن الخراب الحرفى الذى سيحدث لبابل بمحاصرتها وسقوطها على أيدى مملكة مادى وفارس والتى سوف تدمر قصورها وسوف يكون خرابها تاماً بحيث لن تقوم مرة ثانية وهذا حدث بالفعل فقد دمرت بابل ولم يعد لها ذكر إلى يومنا هذا وما هى الأن إلا مجموعة من الخرائب يبحث عنها علماء الآثار. 

و ما تزال بابل القديمة خربة حتى الآن و تقع على ما أظن حوالي 50 كم جنوب العاصمة بغداد .

الذين خربوا بابل هم مملكة مادي و فارس و لا علاقة للشعب اليهودي بذلك يدعي البعض 




خلاصة القول:

نجد في حروب العهد القديم 

1) لم تكن بهدف نشر الدين اليهودي (لا يمكن الحكم على الضمائر من جهة الايمان أو عدمه بقوة السيف ، واليهودية لم ولن تكون ديانة تبشيرية أو دعوية)

2) لم تكن شريعة أو سنَّة (اليهود لم يحاربوا على سنة موسى أو يشوع أو داوود) كلها كانت حروب موجهة تجاة شعوب معينة ولم يجعلها اليهود نبراسا أو سنة أو شريعة لقتال العالم أجمع (محددة زمانيا بالحدث نفسه)

3) لم تكن موجهة للعالم كله بل تجاه شعوب معينة (محددة مكانيا وجغرافيا)

4) لم تكن دائما موجهة للشعوب الوثنية : بل وبعدل الإله كانت توجهة ضد من يخطئ ، والأمثلة كثيرة على عقوبات إلهية موجهة للشعب اليهودي نفسه على أيدى شعوب وثنية لأنهم كسروا العهد مع الرب

5) دائما وكانت لها أسبابها ، ومنحت الكثير من الفرص لهذه الشعوب بالتوبة : كمثل شعب عماليق الذي صبر عليه الرب أكثر من ثلاث قرون قبل أن يأمر بإفنائه 

وهذا أوضح في قصة يونان مع شعب نينوى في سفر يونان الاصحاح الثالث والذي لم يعاقب فيه الرب الشعب التائب

ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً: 

«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». 

فَقَامَ يُونَانُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى نِينَوَى بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. أَمَّا نِينَوَى فَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةً عَظِيمَةً لِلَّهِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. 

 فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَنَادَى: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». 

فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللَّهِ وَنَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحاً مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ. 

وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 

وَنُودِيَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئاً. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. 

وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِشِدَّةٍ وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ 

لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجِعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ». 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ نَدِمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ. 

6) كل حرب في العهد القديم كان حكم الرب فيها مختلفا ، فمرة يأمر بالابقاء على الشعب ، ومرة يأمر بإفنائه ، ومرة ينتقي من يبقى ، ومرة يحرم حتى البهائم … 

ومن هذا يمكن استنتاج أن كل شعب أمام الرب كان حالة خاصة تختلف فيها قابلية الإصلاح أو التوبة من عدمه … وبهذا أختلفت الأوامر الإلهية في كل حالة 

7) كل هذه الحروب والعقوبات (الغير تشريعية) هي جزء من العهد القديم يشرح معاملات الرب مع الإنسان (يهودي أو وثني) … عندما يخطئ دون توبة ومحاولات إصلاح كثيرة 

مع اليهودي كانت العقوبات أشد لأنه أقام عهدا مع الرب ، فكانت خطيئته أعظم 

مع الوثني لم تكن العقوبات لأنه كسر عهدا مع الرب (لأنه لم يكن هناك عهد من الأساس) بل كان عقوبات على جرائم محددة بعينها سواء جرائم أخلاقية (مثل الزنا والفجور وتقديم ذبائح بشرية) أو جرائم ضد الشعب اليهودي (مثل عماليق)

 يهوه في العهد القديم لم يكن يحب الحرب والدم ، فهي حروب آلمت قلب الرب المحب ، ولكنها عادلة في تنفيذها العقوبة ، لأنه قدوس .

مثال ما قاله الرب لداوود

وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: «يَا ابْنِي, قَدْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِي أَنْ أَبْنِيَ بَيْتاً لاِسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي.   فَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: قَدْ سَفَكْتَ دَماً كَثِيراً وَعَمِلْتَ حُرُوباً عَظِيمَةً, فَلاَ تَبْنِي بَيْتاً لاِسْمِي لأَنَّكَ سَفَكْتَ دِمَاءً كَثِيرَةً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامِي. (1أخبار 22



واخيرا وليس اخرا..

اترك لك التعقيب في هذا الموضوع فقط لننتقل لنفس الموضوع ولكن في الاسلام


شكرا جزيلا.





[/SIZE]


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي NORARAB*


NORARAB قال:


> *بس قلي ليش اغلقت الموضوع السابق لي الذي يتكلم عن هل سوف يدخل كل المسيحيون الجنة *
> *اخي اذا سمحت افتحه انا اعمل بحث عن الايمان المسيحي واريد اسمع اكثر من راي*



*أخي لا دخل لك بالأمور الأدارية *
*أنت هنا ضيف فقط*
*وتذكر أنك قلت أعتقد أن الموضوع أنتهي*
*وأنا نوهت بما قلت*
*فلا دخل لك بهذا*​​​​ 


NORARAB قال:


> *اذا كل الايمان المسيحي معمول على الفرض*
> *ولا كيف صلب السيد المسيح والكل يفترض انه صلب ليكفر عن الخطائيا التي يعملها البشرية *​
> 
> *اليس هو الرب تجسد في يسوع *




*ما دخل ما تقول بما كتبته أنا*
*هو أستهبال*
*فلنري ردي*​​


> *لا مكان هنا للفروض**
> نحن لسنا بحقل تجارب
> لو أردت فليكن لك ما تريد ولكن لماذا تفرض أن تتركه*​



*لا إله الا المسيح*​*يارب أرحم*​​​






NORARAB قال:


> *تفضل رد على اخوك هنا تابع رد *


​


NORARAB قال:


> *Br-Andrew*
> *http://www.enjeely.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3265&page=4&pp=15*
> :t30:



*بغض النظر عن ما قيل *
*فأنا لم أراه حتي*
*أنا قلت أريد أثبات كتابي أو من الكتاب المقدس*​ 




NORARAB قال:


> *بس تريد الصدق موقعكم اقوى واصدق ففيه حريه للحوار الجاد ليس كما عندهم اي عجز في الرد تحرير وتوقيف*


 



*نتمني أن تلتزم بالتعليمات ودائماً ستكون معنا*



NORARAB قال:


> *ما يوم الدين *


​


NORARAB قال:


> *اليس المؤمن في السماء مع الرب*
> *والكافر في النار*
> *لما يوم الدين وكل شي مقضي*
> *ما فائدة الحساب هنا *​



*أه هنا نريد أن نشرح*
*يوم الدين يا أخي أي القيامة العامة والحساب *
*فالذين فعلوا السيأت سيذهبوا الي النار والعكس مع المؤمنين*
*أما قولك* 



NORARAB قال:


> *لما يوم الدين وكل شي مقضي*


​


NORARAB قال:


> *ما فائدة الحساب هنا *​



*أقول لك علي حد ما فهمت*
*أن كفارة السيد المسيح هي كفارة وتجديد للطبيعة الفاسدة التي فسدت بسبب الخطية الأولي وبسببها طرد الإنسان من الفردوس*
*فالصليب والكفارة هما أعادة الصلة بين الله والإنسان*
*وهذا يسري علي المؤمن بالمسيح له كل المجد رباً وإلهاً*
*ولكن إن تمادي الإنسان في شره فبهذا يعلن رفضه للمسيح له كل المجد وكفارته *
*ولذلك سيمكث عليه غضب الله وسيحاسب لا لخطيته فقط بل لرفضه أيضاً*



NORARAB قال:


> *ونعم بالله سبحانه ليس كمثله شي*


*أفهم أيه يعني*



NORARAB قال:


> *يا الله *


​


NORARAB قال:


> *يا جماعة اكرر *
> *نعم ومليون نعم ليس افضل ولا احب لي ولا لغيري من مشاهدة الله *
> *انا الهدف هو ايضاح ان الحياة الاخرة افضل من الحياة الدنيا *​​




*كيف لنا نحن التراب والعدم أن نعرف ما لا يكشفه لنا الله ؟؟؟*
*نحن نعرف ما يريد الله توضيحه لنا*



NORARAB قال:


> *بالله عليك هل الدنيا افضل *


​


NORARAB قال:


> *ام الحياة الابدية افضل *​



*فلتجيب نفسك*



NORARAB قال:


> *هل الله غير قادر على جعل الاخرة افضل وكل شي فيها من طيب حرم المؤمن منه نفسه في الدنيا ليعبد الله *


​


NORARAB قال:


> *اليس الله اكرم الاكرمين *​


 

*مازال التفكير أرضي !!!*
*يا أخي رأفة بك وبخلاصك وبأبديتك*
*فكر قليلاً ولو لثواني*
*فكر وقل *
*يارب ماذا تريدني أن أفعل ؟*
*فكر في خلاصك*
*أن لن أقول لك أنه لا خلاص الا بالمسيح له كل المجد *
*فهذا حقيقي*
*ولكن فلتفكر *
*أسأل نفسك الي أين أنت ذاهب ؟*
*صدقني لن تخسر شيئاً*
*أرجوا منك بمحبة أخوية*
*أن تترك كل ما تعرفه وكل ما تعتقده*
*فكر للحظات*
*وقل يا يسوع لو كنت أنت كما يقولون *
*إله*
*فلتقل لي*
*لتنير عيني وقلبي*
*فكر وأسأل *


*وأخيراً أنا أعتذر لك*
* يا أخي **إن كنت قسوت في ردي عليك*
*أنا أسف*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​​
​


----------



## enass (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*اولا شكر للاخ محامي اسكندراني على جميع الردود التي لا يستطيع ان يتادل بها اثنان لانها مقنعة

ولكن اسمح لي فقط ان اجاوب على سؤال واحد:

عندنا في الاسلام ليس كما عندكم من فواحش باسم ( الحرية ) 

فعندنا لك ان تتزوج واحدة وثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وان خفت ان لا تعدل فواحدة
اليس افضل من الحرية عندكم في المعاشرة دون رابط سماوي



لا تنكر في امريكا واروبا 

اكثر المسيحيون لا يتزوجون حتى يكون لكل واحد منهم ولد او اكثر

بالله عليك هل الولد ابن حلال ؟؟


اولا يا زميل ان الزنا حرمة المسيح (لا تزني) ولكل انسان يوجد طبيعة بشيرة حيوانية وهذا لا يعني ان كانت تلك الفكرة مأخودة عن الامريكان فمعنا ان كل المسيحون كذلك لاننا وصدقني جزء كبير منا يحترم نفسه اكثر من..... ولكن قل لي ما هو الاسها ان تكون فتاة متحجبة وعاملة عمايلها ام ان تكون "مبينة ع حقيقتها"
المهم من كلامي ان ليس كل شخص مسيحي كذلك واعاود واؤكد ان المسيح امرنا وقال (لا تزني)
واما ان تستعمل ان اله حلل بان يتزوج الرجل 4 فهذه ليست حجة ليست تفسير لانه لا يردكم ان تزنو..
الا يوجد للمرأة احاسيس ومشاعر؟؟ الا يحق لها ايضا ان تتزوج لكي تقضي رغبتها كما فسرت للرجل؟؟
ام ان تخونه كما قلت انت وفسرتها للرجل؟؟!!!!
والله انو امركو غريب


بعديين بس حبي احكيلك انو بوش وامتالو حريين شو بدهن يعملو وهني ما بعملو هاد الاشي باسم المسيحي بل انتو اللي بتروحو بتقتلو باسم الاسلام وقال شو بتجاهدو يا سلااااااااااااااام اشي بجننننننن*


----------



## NORARAB (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*




> سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معك


 
* وسلام الله معك *





> الاستاذ الفاضل:NORARAB
> 
> شكرا لك على الرد والتعقيب جزيل الشكر..


 

*بالعكس  انا  الي اشكرك  على  سعة صدرك  للاستماع  لي  ولما  عندي*
 


> وفي البدايه ألاحظ اننا نتكلم في امور كثيره في نفس الوقت
> دون تحديد موضوع معين لاستكماله حتى النهايه,
> الا توافقني في هذا الرأي؟


 


*  نعم  لذا  ارجوا ان يكون كل ردودنا القادمة عن الموضوع *
*  وباذن الله   نصل الى الجوهر *

* اخي  اتعرف  ما  هدفي  من  هذا  الموضوع *
* ليس  الهدف دنيوي *

*  هدفي  هو  اثبات  ان الجسد  لا يستغني عن الروح  ولا الروح تسغني  عن الجسد*

* هاكذا  خلق الله  الانسان   *

* ثم  الهدف  الثاني  هو   اثبات  ان الاخرة  افضل  من الدنيا  ما فيها  افضل  من  شهوات  ونعيم   وظلال   الدنيا *

*فالله  جعل  ما  عندة  خير   وهو   وحدة لاشريك  له  قادر  على كل شي*






> ومن ثم سأبدأ بموضوع العهد القديم الذي تتحدث عنه
> ويليه مباشرة سأسألك عما يقابله في الاسلام


 

* اعدك باذن  الله  بما  ان  افرغ من  هذا  الموضوع   بفتح  موضوع  اخر   وتسأل ما  تريد *

* ولتوضيح  انا  لا  اعتمد  على اي  حديث  اسلامي  ضعيف*
* مالم  يكن  متفق  عليه  او من  مسلم  او  البخاري   *
* ايضا  ان  يكون  من  كتاب  فقه المسلمين *

* لانه  واضنك  تعلم  هناك   احدايث  اسرائيلية  كثيرة   تم  ادخالها  على المسلمين *

* ايضا مع  احترامي  الشديد  لا  استمع  لاي  حديث  يصدر  عن   مراجع  الشيعة*
* وان  كنا  نحن  والشيعة    نتوحد  في  ان الله  واحد  والرسول  واحد*
* انما  هي  مذاهب*



* الان  رجع  للموضوع  *


*:nunu0000:*

*:gun:*





> أولا:ردا على اتهام العهد القديم يجب أن نفهم أن العهد القديم هو عهد الناموس لا عهد النعمة:


 


* وان  كنت  لا  اريد  الخروج عن الموضوع* 

* الا   سوف  اعتبر  ردي  هذا   لشفاء  صدرك* 

* انا  لا  اتهم  العهد  القديم  بشي  من عندي  بل  بما فيه *

*  ايضا    ادري  ان  العهد الجديد   جاء  ليكمل العهد القديم *

* اذا  العهد القديم   معمول  به   ومتعرف  به *

*  و العهد  القديم  هو العهد الذين  يعتمد  على  قادة المسيحيين  في  حروبهم  مع  غيرهم *

* ام  نسيت حين  ذهب  بوش  الى الفاتكان   لاخذ  الاذن   والمرجعية  قبل   غزو  بلاد العرب *
* والذي   تاثر منها  بالدرجه الاولى المسلمون  ثم  المسيحيون *
* اليس كذلك *


*  ايضا  العهد  القديم   هو   ما  يعمل  به  كل المسيحيون خصوصا  الروستنت  في  حياتهم مع  غير المسيحيون *

* وانما  العهد  الجديد  هو  وكما  تقولون  هو  لتعامل  بينكم  البين  وليس  بينكم   وبين  من  هم  على غير  دينكم *







> 1ومعنى عهد الناموس أي عهد القانون، قانون العقوبات, فالبشرية كانت في طفولة روحية، لا تفهم أبعاد النعمة,تماما كالطفل الذي يُنهى عن اللعب بالنار، يكفي أن نحذره بأن ذلك يؤدي إلى الحريق، ونُعاقبه إذا عاد، ولا نستطيع أن نشرح له تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك، لأنه لا يفهم، ولكن عندما ينضج يستطيع أن يفهم السبب، ويكون أقدر على تفادي الخطر من نفسه.


 

* شكرا  على التوضيح* 







> كان العهد القديم عهد العقوبات على الخطايا، ولكن جاء <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a> عهد النعمة لعلاج كل الخطايا,لهذا قال السيد المسيح جئت لأكمل الناموس, وإلا إذا كان العهد القديم كاملا، فما الداعي لمجيء المسيح...إعطاء المسيح للإنجيل ليس معناه أن العهد القديم خطأ بل أن المسيح أكمله فقد كان ينقصه النعمة


 

* كان  وما زال *

* اخي  طلب   اخر *

* هل  تذهب انت الى  الكنيسة *

* اذا  نعم *
* بالله  عليك *
* اسال  اي قس او كاهن  فيه *
*  اذا دخل  بلادي  اي  غازي  ماذا  من  حقي*

* وانظر  بماذا  من  العهد القديم  سوف يرد عليك* ​ 






> نعم.. كان ينقصه النعمه..لا ننسى أن آدم ونسله في العهد القديم كانوا خارج الجنة (اهبطا منها جميعا)
> وكان ينبغي أولا أن ترفع عنهم هذه العقوبة ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالكفارة والفداء حتى تُوْهَب لهم النعمة.
> 
> - والبشرية لم تكن مؤهلة لتقبل فكرة الفداء، فكان هذا التمهيد حتميا في العهد القديم بالرموز والنبوات لإعداد الفكر البشري لتقبل حقيقة التجسد والفداء, ولما تم الفداء، اصبح الإنسان أهلا لتقبل النعمة.
> - وبهذا استطاع الإنسان بفعل النعمة أن يتغلب على عجزه ونقائصة ويحيا بشريعة المسيح في سلام دون حروب


 

* الله   اليس جنة سيدنا  ادم  في الارض   ازاي  اهبطا  ومن  اين  اهبطا*

* وهل  كانت  حياة  كل من قبل  يسوع منن  انبياء  ورسل  عذاب   وحروب ؟؟؟ *
* اليس  هذا   تناقض  ما   عندكم  من قصص  لانبياء *

* واذا نعم  كانت حروب*

* وجاء  يسوع  مخلص*

* لماذا   ما زلت  الخطايا  ترتكب  من المسيحيون *
* هذا  بحسب ان  كل المسلمين  كفار *

*  لما  ينتهي  الذنوب  عن المسيحيون  وقد  جاء المخلص  ابن الله *
* اليس  ابن الله  كافياً   ليخلص البشريه *

* ولماذا  لم يخبر الله  في الناموس القديم  انه  سوف يرسل  ابنه  ليخلص العالم*
* او لماذا  لم يخبر اي احد من الانبياء  السابقين  بذالك*

*  ولماذا  لم يرسله من قبل   ليخلص العالم *
* ام ان  حصريا  لناس  مخصوصين *



 





> ثانيا:حالات القتل في الشريعه اليهوديه:
> 
> 
> عندما نقتبس عبارة من الكتاب المقدس يجب أن ندرسها في إطار النص التي جاءت فيه و فيه إطار الإصحاح الخاص بها و الأعظم من ذلك دراستها في سياق الكتاب ككل .
> ...


 


* نعم   قراتها  وعلمت  تفسيرها   واستغرب  بشدة   لما فيها  من  وحشية*

* والاغرب  ان  العهد القديم  لا  يستخدم  الا  مع  غير  المسيحيون*

* انما  العهد  الجديد   وايضا  فيه  من العيوب   والاختلال  الكثير   نسردها  باذن  الله  في موضوع  اخر    يستخدم  مع  المسيحيون *

*  واكثر  العهد الجديد   يجعل  من  ملوك  زمانهم   ارباب *
* واكثر  العهد  الجديد  ظلم   لشريحه  معينه   ونصر  لا اخرون *
* واكثر  العهد الجديد     لجماعة  الرب *
* جماعة الرب  الذي  يمنع  ان  يدخل فيها  من  ومن  ومن *

*  ليس  وقتها    *
* نفرغ من  موضوعنا  هذا  وباذن  الله   ندخل  فيها   اعدك  بذلك *

 







> واخيرا وليس اخرا..
> 
> اترك لك التعقيب في هذا الموضوع فقط لننتقل لنفس الموضوع ولكن في الاسلام
> 
> ...


 

*العفوووو اخي *

* واكرر  لك  ولغيرك   ورغم  انه  ليس موضوعي  هذا   العهد   القديم  او الجديد *

* الموضوع  الرئيسي  هو  مكافاة الرب  في الاخرة *


* اخي    وكما قلت  لك  اعمل  بحث عن  الايمان  المسيحي *

* وعندي  كتاب العهد القديم  والجديد    *
* وانجيل  متى  ومرقس  ولوقا  وبرنابا   وغيرها من  الكتب المترجمة *

* لذا  ارجو  عدم الخروج عن الموضوع  حتى  نتهي منه *

* فان كان عندك  رد  في موضوعي    فلي الشرف  بذلك *

* واعدك  بفتح  موضوع  جديد  لما  تريد *

* انما  انا  بشر   ولا  اريد  ان  اشتت  فكري   بغير   بحثي   على الاقل  في الوقت الحالي*


* وكما  وعدك   بمفاجاه    بالعنوان   والفيديو *



* والله   يبارك فيك  ويهديك *


* والله  نور السموات  والارض*


----------



## NORARAB (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*



اولا شكر للاخ محامي اسكندراني على جميع الردود التي لا يستطيع ان يتادل بها اثنان لانها مقنعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

* انا  ايضا   اشكرة   فهو  يعرف  اسلوب  الحوار    ومميز*
* بس  للاسف  مش  كل ردودة  مقنعة   وان  كانت   من  اجتهاد مميز*



*



ولكن اسمح لي فقط ان اجاوب على سؤال واحد:

عندنا في الاسلام ليس كما عندكم من فواحش باسم ( الحرية ) 

فعندنا لك ان تتزوج واحدة وثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وان خفت ان لا تعدل فواحدة
اليس افضل من الحرية عندكم في المعاشرة دون رابط سماوي



لا تنكر في امريكا واروبا 

اكثر المسيحيون لا يتزوجون حتى يكون لكل واحد منهم ولد او اكثر

بالله عليك هل الولد ابن حلال ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


 شكرا  على  التطرق الى  هذا  السؤال 

 وان  كان  ليس  من صلب الموضوع  الا   انه  سؤال  عرفت الرد  عليه  مباشرة من  ناس  مسيحووون   غير   عرب

 لانه  المسيحيون العرب  عندهم  النخوة العربيه   وهذا  شي جيد
 وايضا  مع بعض الاختلال  والجهل  بالامور   الايمانية 

   بالطبع  مع الاحترام  للجميع 


*


*



اولا يا زميل ان الزنا حرمة المسيح (لا تزني) ولكل انسان يوجد طبيعة بشيرة حيوانية وهذا لا يعني ان كانت تلك الفكرة مأخودة عن الامريكان فمعنا ان كل المسيحون كذلك لاننا وصدقني جزء كبير منا يحترم نفسه اكثر من..... ولكن قل لي ما هو الاسها ان تكون فتاة متحجبة وعاملة عمايلها ام ان تكون "مبينة ع حقيقتها"

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

* ايضا   اسال  البابا  شنودة    قله  الحجاب  يدل على ايش*

*  وتعال  قول  رايك  عن الحجاب *

*  وانا  لا  انكر  ان في المسلمين   ضعاف الايمان  حاله  كما هو حال كل دين *

* ام  تنكر  *
* كم من  فتاه   تعلق الصليب  على  جسمها   وهي  لا تعمل ما  منعى  هذا  الصليب*

* ام  تنكر*



*



المهم من كلامي ان ليس كل شخص مسيحي كذلك واعاود واؤكد ان المسيح امرنا وقال (لا تزني)

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*  ادري *
* حتى انه  قال  من  تزوج   مطلقه   فقد  زنا  ؟؟ :nunu0000:*

* اخي  ليس هذا  موضوعنا *



*



واما ان تستعمل ان اله حلل بان يتزوج الرجل 4 فهذه ليست حجة ليست تفسير لانه لا يردكم ان تزنو..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

* بالفعل   اتزوج  اربع  افضل  من  ان  اتزوج واحدة  واصحاب  مية  بسبب كلمه  حريه  عميا*

*ايضا الاسلام قال  ان  اخفتوا  ان لا  تعدلوا   فواحدة *




*



الا يوجد للمرأة احاسيس ومشاعر؟؟ الا يحق لها ايضا ان تتزوج لكي تقضي رغبتها كما فسرت للرجل؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*  تريد  المراة ان تتزوج  اربعه *

*طيب  جاوب*

* لو   جابت  ولد    لمين   يكون للاول  او الثاني  او الثالث*

* هههههههههههههههه*

* انت  الي جبته  لنفسك *


:budo:

*



ام ان تخونه كما قلت انت وفسرتها للرجل؟؟!!!!
والله انو امركو غريب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
  ايضا  جاوب
 ايهم  قوام  على  الاخر   الرجل  ام  المراة 
**:59:*



*



بعديين بس حبي احكيلك انو بوش وامتالو حريين شو بدهن يعملو وهني ما بعملو هاد الاشي باسم المسيحي بل انتو اللي بتروحو بتقتلو باسم الاسلام وقال شو بتجاهدو يا سلااااااااااااااام اشي بجننننننن

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

 ايضا   اسال  اس قس عندك  او  مرجع 

لو    دولة   غزت  بلادي   شو   حقي


 كما  ارجو  ان  يكون ردك    في سياق الموضوع 

:gy0000:

   وشكراً


  والله  يبارك فيك 

 والله  نور  السموات  والارض



*


----------



## NORARAB (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

* للجميع  ردي  القادم يوم السبت  باذن الله 

 انا رايح  مكان  لايوجد فيه  انترنت *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



سلام رب المجد معك يا اخي الفاضل


استاذ (تقية الاسلام...)

عفوا.. 

اقصد (NORARAB):


انت قلت:



> يعني تنكر العهد القديم
> اذا تنكر العهد القديم قول واعدك ان اعطيك ما تريد من الانجيل
> 
> لنخلص اولا من العهد القديم واعدك بان ادخل في العهد الجديد
> ...



وقلت ايضا:




> ورد في سفر التثنية [ 20 : 10 ]
> قول الرب :
> 
> وايضا موجودة عندكم في الانجيل
> ...



وفي النهاية اثبت لك كل ما تزعمه بالدليل و البرهان

واخيرا جئت وتقول:



> ليس موضوعي هذا العهد القديم او الجديد
> 
> لذا ارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع حتى نتهي منه
> 
> ...



كفايه يا (مسلم )

يا ....(مسلم) 


كفاية تقية قرأنك واسلامك ومحمدك

أمامك أمرين لا ثالث لهما...

اما ان تكون انسان محترم ومحل ثقه وان تثبت في كلامك الذي قلته 

وترد عليه بالدليل والبرهان وليس بكلام من شرق وغرب...


واما ان تظل انسان مسلما ينتهج نهج محمده في تقية الاسلام وان الحرب خدعه 


والاختيار امامك..


----------



## Twin (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ NORARAB*

*أولاً أعتذر عن مداخلتي هذه وتعقيبي عوضاً عن الأخ الحبيب محامي أسكندراني*
*ثانياً أنبهك يا أخ من أستخدام اللون الأحمر مرة أخري*
*ثالثاً والأهم*
*بما أن الموضوع جدلي عقيم *
*فتقريباً أنا علي مشارف أن أوجه الدعوة للأخ NORARAB في موضوع ثنائي حتي لا أظل ألف وأدور وراه *
*فالموضوع سيكون خاص بنا علي أساس أنه بيبحث وأعتقد أنه يملك كثيراً علي حد قوله من الأدلة *
*التي تجعلني ألتهب شوقاً لأعرفها وباذن المسيح نجهضها ونظهر جهل النقل *
*عامة لا مجال لها الأن فهي في طور البحث*​ 


NORARAB قال:


> *نعم لذا ارجوا ان يكون كل ردودنا القادمة عن الموضوع *
> *وباذن الله نصل الى الجوهر *
> 
> *اخي اتعرف ما هدفي من هذا الموضوع *
> ...


*ومن قال غير ذلك يا عزيزي*
*هل قلنا لك أن في الحياة الأبدية سنكون أرواح فقط ؟؟*
*بالطبع لا أنما هو تلفيق فقط*
*نحن نؤمن بان الإنسان سيكون بجسده وروحه معاً*
*سيكون إنسان كامل روح وجد*
*ولكن تختلف هنا طبيعة الجسد عن طبيعته الأولي*
*فالجسد الترابي قابل للموت والآم والحزن والفناء*
*أما في السماء والحياة الأبدية لن يكون هذا*
*أنما سيكون جسد ذو طبيعة ممجدة ولا تؤثر فيه الأمور المادية الأرضية*
*سكون جسد ولكنه لا يتعب ولا يمل ولا يكبر ولا يفني*
[q-bible]وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ. 4 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ.5 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً. [/q-bible]​ 




NORARAB قال:


> *ثم الهدف الثاني هو اثبات ان الاخرة افضل من الدنيا ما فيها افضل من شهوات ونعيم وظلال الدنيا *


*بالتأكيد هي أفضل*
*ولكن الأفضلية هنا ليست للحور والصبيان واللبن والخمر و و *
*بل الأفضلية للوجود في حضرة الله*
*فيكفيني أن أكون مع الله *
[q-bible]فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ[/q-bible]​ 



NORARAB قال:


> *فالله جعل ما عندة خير وهو وحدة لاشريك له قادر على كل شي*


*بالتأكيد هو قادر علي كل شئ*
*ولا شريك له*​ 



NORARAB قال:


> *لانه واضنك تعلم هناك احدايث اسرائيلية كثيرة تم ادخالها على المسلمين *


*بجد **قدرت إسرائيل توصل الي الأحاديث جديدة دية*​ 



NORARAB قال:


> *ايضا مع احترامي الشديد لا استمع لاي حديث يصدر عن مراجع الشيعة*





NORARAB قال:


> *وان كنا نحن والشيعة نتوحد في ان الله واحد والرسول واحد*
> *انما هي مذاهب*


*لماذا ترفض الأحاديث الشيعية *
*هل لأنهم أختلفوا معكم في شخص نبي الأسلام أم ماذا ؟*​​


NORARAB قال:


> *انا لا اتهم العهد القديم بشي من عندي بل بما فيه *


*أعلم هذا *
*فأنت ناقل لا أكثر*​


NORARAB قال:


> *ايضا ادري ان العهد الجديد جاء ليكمل العهد القديم *
> 
> *اذا العهد القديم معمول به ومتعرف به *
> 
> *و العهد القديم هو العهد الذين يعتمد على قادة المسيحيين في حروبهم مع غيرهم *


*حروب أيه يا عزيزي*
*هو أنت نسيت موضوع الحرب تحت ستار الدين*
*والا ناسي بن لادن والظوهريوما ملكت أيمانكم*​


NORARAB قال:


> *ام نسيت حين ذهب بوش الى الفاتكان لاخذ الاذن والمرجعية قبل غزو بلاد العرب *


*بوش دة شخصية متهورة تحارب من أجل المصالح تحت ستار الدين*
*زي فاتحي الأسلام الأوئل*​


NORARAB قال:


> *ايضا العهد القديم هو ما يعمل به كل المسيحيون خصوصا الروستنت في حياتهم مع غير المسيحيون *


*أيه بتقول أيه ؟؟*
*ما لهم البرتوستانت *
*أه أه نسيت كلام منقول بدون دليل*​


NORARAB قال:


> *وانما العهد الجديد هو وكما تقولون هو لتعامل بينكم البين وليس بينكم وبين من هم على غير دينكم *


*عندك حق *
*هو من قال -العهد الجديد-*​[q-bible]
44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ ، 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. ​
[/q-bible]




NORARAB قال:


> *هل تذهب انت الى الكنيسة *





NORARAB قال:


> *اذا نعم *
> *بالله عليك *
> *اسال اي قس او كاهن فيه *
> *اذا دخل بلادي اي غازي ماذا من حقي*
> *وانظر بماذا من العهد القديم سوف يرد عليك* ​



*لا تعليق علي هذه السفاهة والكلام المسموم*
*الذي يبني علي الجهل*​


NORARAB قال:


> *الله اليس جنة سيدنا ادم في الارض ازاي اهبطا ومن اين اهبطا*




*لا إله الا المسيح*
*فين موضوع أهبطا دة *
*ممكن الدليل ومن الكتاب المقدس*​


NORARAB قال:


> *وجاء يسوع مخلص*
> 
> *لماذا ما زلت الخطايا ترتكب من المسيحيون *
> *هذا بحسب ان كل المسلمين كفار *


*أه عدنا للجهل*
*ودة طبعاً علي اساس أن المسلمين ملائكة *
*حملان زي الفل مبغلطوش*
*يا عزيزي ما دخل أرتكاب الخطايا بالخلاص*​


NORARAB قال:


> *لما ينتهي الذنوب عن المسيحيون وقد جاء المخلص ابن الله *
> *اليس ابن الله كافياً ليخلص البشريه *


 
*بص يا عزيزي خلاص المسيح له كل المجد خلاص كفاري ابدي*
*فهو فدانا من حكم الموت الأبدي الذي أصدره عدل الله بسبب خطية أدم وحواء*
*وكل هذا حمله المسيح له كل المجد علي الخشبة وأعطانا الحياة والخلاص*
*وأعطانا سبل النجاة بإيماننا به وبتوبتنا له*
*ولكن هذا لن يفيد شخص غير مؤمن بالسيد المسيح*
*ولن يشفع في شخص أسمه مسيحي وهو يخطئ فخطيئته هنا لا تعتبر تعدي فقط بل تعتبر رفض فداء الله*
*لأنه يعلم أنه قد فدي بالدم الثمين ومع ذلك يخطئ *​ 
*ودة موضوع كبير عليك*
*وانت لسة بتبحث *
*لما تقدر تستوعبه هبي أفهمهولك*​


NORARAB قال:


> *ولماذا لم يخبر الله في الناموس القديم انه سوف يرسل ابنه ليخلص العالم*
> *او لماذا لم يخبر اي احد من الانبياء السابقين بذالك*
> *ولماذا لم يرسله من قبل ليخلص العالم *
> *ام ان حصريا لناس مخصوصين *


 
*أه جهل بدون أدلة نقل فقط*
*يا عزيزي الكتاب المقدس من أوله لأخره يتحدث ويدور حل شخص واحد وهو*
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*فمن سفر التكوين الي الرؤيا هو يتحدث عنه*
*فهو المركز له*
*عارف بالعقد القديم في أكثر من 300 نبوة عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*عن البشارة به وعن أمه وعن مكان ميلاده وعن مذبحة الأطفال وعن هروبه الي مصر وعن حياته وعن رفض اليهود له وعن خيانته من تلميذه وعن صلبه وعن موته وعن قيامته وعن صعوده الي السموات وعن مجيئه في اليوم الأخير ليدين العالم أجمع*​ 
*يعني بلاش أحراج لنفسك*
*ركز قبل ما تكتب أو أقرأ قبل ما تنقل من غيرك*​


NORARAB قال:


> *نعم قراتها وعلمت تفسيرها واستغرب بشدة لما فيها من وحشية*


*وحشية !!!!*
*زي بردة الفتوحات وحرق البشر والقتل والنهب والأغتصاب و و *
*أنت مش عايش في مصر والا أيه*​


NORARAB قال:


> *والاغرب ان العهد القديم لا يستخدم الا مع غير المسيحيون*



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:a82:* :a82:*
*هو كان في مسيحين قبل السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*يا رب أرحم *​


NORARAB قال:


> *انما العهد الجديد وايضا فيه من العيوب والاختلال الكثير نسردها باذن الله في موضوع اخر يستخدم مع المسيحيون *


*يا مسلم يا جاهل ي**ا من تحيا في الظلام*
:t32::t32::t32:
*عيوب ايه وأختلال أيه*
*أنت كاذب وملفق*
*علي فكرة والا أنت ولا مليون مسلم زيك هيقدروا يثبتوا حاجة*
*أنتم فقط أصوات عالية تهلل فقط*
*لا تستطيع أن تفعل شئ*
*عارف في 100 واحد جم قبلك وقالوا وعادوا *
*وبعد يوم وأثنين هربوا زي الفراخ فارغي اليدين*​ 
*يا مسلم الكتاب المقدس كصخرة *​


NORARAB قال:


> *واكثر العهد الجديد يجعل من ملوك زمانهم ارباب *
> *واكثر العهد الجديد ظلم لشريحه معينه ونصر لا اخرون *


*أرباب ايه وملوك أيه يا مسلم*
*لا ملك ولا رب الا السيد المسيح له كل المجد فهو*
*ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب بل هو الله *​


NORARAB قال:


> *واكثر العهد الجديد لجماعة الرب *
> *جماعة الرب الذي يمنع ان يدخل فيها من ومن ومن *
> 
> *ليس وقتها *


*أه جهل ونقل بس*
*يا عزيزي لفظ جماعة الرب كانت تطلق علي شعب اليهود *
*شعب الله المختار قديماً *
*يعني ملهاش دعوة بالعهد الجديد*​


NORARAB قال:


> *وعندي كتاب العهد القديم والجديد *
> *وانجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا وبرنابا وغيرها من الكتب المترجمة *



*ال أنا أعرفوا أنهم مترجمين من زمان يعني مش صعب تلقيهم*
*والا أنت عندك إنجليزي بس*
*وصحيح مين برنابا دة*
*أنا أعرف أن الإنجيل الرابع يوحنا وكمان تابع للعهد الجديد*
*والا غيرتوه مش تقلولي *​


NORARAB قال:


> *لذا ارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع حتى نتهي منه*


*الموضوع منتهي *​*وقربت أغلقه للجدال العقيم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​
​


----------



## المثنى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى 



			بما أن الموضوع جدلي عقيم 
فتقريباً أنا علي مشارف أن أوجه الدعوة للأخ NORARAB في موضوع ثنائي حتي لا أظل ألف وأدور وراه 
فالموضوع سيكون خاص بنا علي أساس أنه بيبحث

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا الموضوع بهذا التشعب يكون جدلى ولا فائدة منه 
فيجب التخصيص فى الموضوع والوقوف عن النقطة الاساسية التى يدور حولها الحوار 




			ومن قال غير ذلك يا عزيزي
هل قلنا لك أن في الحياة الأبدية سنكون أرواح فقط ؟؟
بالطبع لا أنما هو تلفيق فقط
نحن نؤمن بان الإنسان سيكون بجسده وروحه معاً
سيكون إنسان كامل روح وجد
ولكن تختلف هنا طبيعة الجسد عن طبيعته الأولي
فالجسد الترابي قابل للموت والآم والحزن والفناء
أما في السماء والحياة الأبدية لن يكون هذا
أنما سيكون جسد ذو طبيعة ممجدة ولا تؤثر فيه الأمور المادية الأرضية
سكون جسد ولكنه لا يتعب ولا يمل ولا يكبر ولا يفني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

 كلامك جيد جدا ولا خلاف 




			ودة موضوع كبير عليك
وانت لسة بتبحث 
لما تقدر تستوعبه هبي أفهمهولك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كنت متوقع انك اكبر من كدة وبدال الراجل بيبحث المفروض تفهمه انت 




			يا عزيزي الكتاب المقدس من أوله لأخره يتحدث ويدور حل شخص واحد وهو
السيد المسيح له كل المجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 عن السيد اه ...ماشى 


عزيزى التوأم 

طيب خلينى اشترك معاك فى النقاش 

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اجابة لسؤال نخلي الاجابة عليه محور نقاش علشان ميكونش جدلى وعقيم (( وحاول تخلى الاجابة ذكية شوية وانا واثق من ذكائك ))

لو انت فى بيت كبير ولقيت ورقتين بخط صاحب البيت واحدة مكتوب فيها  متلعبش فى الحديقة ولو لعبت فيها هضربك 
 والتانية مكتوب فيها البيت كله والحديقة تحت امرك 

هتتصرف ازاى ؟؟ معلش خدنى على قد عقلى *


----------



## Twin (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ المثني*


المثنى قال:


> *كنت متوقع انك اكبر من كدة وبدال الراجل بيبحث المفروض تفهمه انت *



*هل أخطأت أنا يا أخي في قولي له هذا*
*إن كان فأنا أعتذر*
*ولكن أنا لم أقصد الأهانة الشخصية *
*لأن هذا ليس من طباعي *
*أنا كنت أقصد الأدراك الوعي بالمسيحية فمع الوقت والبحث سيفهم*
*ومن المستحيل أن أشرح له شئ مثل هذا *
*وهو مازل بهذا الفهم والتفكير لابد أن يتحرر أولاً من قيوده المظلمة *
*عامة لا داعي لأن تلقيني بتهمة شخصية وأنت لا تعرفني*​


المثنى قال:


> *عن السيد اه ...ماشى *


*أه أه *
*عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد هذا كان قصدي*​


المثنى قال:


> *عزيزى التوأم *
> *طيب خلينى اشترك معاك فى النقاش *
> *لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اجابة لسؤال نخلي الاجابة عليه محور نقاش علشان ميكونش جدلى وعقيم (( وحاول تخلى الاجابة ذكية شوية وانا واثق من ذكائك ))*


*بعيداً عن ذكائي هذا ليس نقاشاً علمياً أو غيره*
*هذا نقاشاً دينياً يبني علي أسس العقيدة والإيمان *
*بالسيد المسيح له كل المجد رباً وإلهاً*​


المثنى قال:


> *لو انت فى بيت كبير ولقيت ورقتين بخط صاحب البيت واحدة مكتوب فيها متلعبش فى الحديقة ولو لعبت فيها هضربك *
> *والتانية مكتوب فيها البيت كله والحديقة تحت امرك *
> *هتتصرف ازاى ؟؟ معلش خدنى على قد عقلى *



*قلتلك بلاش مثل هذه الكلمات "قد عقلي وذكائك و و"*
*خلينا في الموضوع *
*ومع أن سؤالك لا دخل له بالموضوع من قريب *
*ولكني أظن أنه سيكون له مجال*​*سؤالك هذا*
*



لو انت فى بيت كبير ولقيت ورقتين بخط صاحب البيت واحدة مكتوب فيها متلعبش فى الحديقة ولو لعبت فيها هضربك 
والتانية مكتوب فيها البيت كله والحديقة تحت امرك 
هتتصرف ازاى ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا بد له أن يوضع تحت أمور معينة للفهم*
*1- زمن كتابة الرسالتين*
*2- سن متلقي الرسالتين*
*3- أسبابها*

*فهنا وعلي كلامك الرسالتين تختلفان في الشكل ولكن الجوهر واحد وهو التوجيه*
*بمعني أن السيد هو من أرسلها ولذات الشخص*
*ولنا هنا سؤال مترتب علي ما سبق*
*هل يستطيع السيد أن يقول لمتلقي الرسالة هضربك وهو يناهز الثلاثين من عمره ؟*
*أعتقد لا*
*بل يستطيع أن يقولها له وهو في العاشرة مثلاً *
*تاني حاجة سبب الرسالة*
*لماذا سيضطر السيد لضرب الطفل أذا لعب في الحديقة ؟*
*أعتقد لأنه يري أمور لا يستطيع أن يراها الطفل *
*فالطفل كطفل يحب أن يلعب بالأرض وبذلك يتسخ جسده وملابسه *
*والسيد هنا يرفض هذا *
*أو قد يعرض الطفل نفسه للخطر وهو لا يعرف والسيد أراد أن ينقذه بطريقة الأنذار *
*أما في الثانية وهو ان الحديقة والبيت تحت أمرك*
*نري فيها أن هذا الطفل بالتأكيد كبر في السن *
*وصار شخص مسؤل وعاقل *
*ولذلك لا يخشي السيد عليه أو منه *
*فهمتني والا لا*

*وطبعاً لو فسرنا ما كتبته نري*
*أن السيد هنا هو الله*
*والإنسان هنا هو الشعب اليهودي والمسيحي فيما بعد*
*فكيف كان ينذر ويعاقب وبعد صار يسامح ويخلص ما قد هلك*

*أقول لك فلتقرأ هذا المثال وعن نفس الموضوع وقد كتبته منذ فتره في الرد علي نفس فكرة السؤال*
*ولكن ياليتك تضع أمام عينك فكرة أن المشرع واحد*​


Twin قال:


> *إله إسرائيل والمسيح واليهود*​
> *هنا أنا هقولك قصة رمزية*
> *القصة أبطلها أب وأبنة*
> *الأب يرمز لإله إسرائيل والمسيح له المجد*
> ...


*أعتقد فهمتني*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## المثنى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*
لا لا انت رحت لبعيد ومش عايز ابعد عن النقطة الى هتناقش فيها يمكن نتكلم فى الموضوع الى انت فسرته وقت تانى 

انا كان سؤالى 




			لو انت فى بيت كبير ولقيت ورقتين بخط صاحب البيت واحدة مكتوب فيها متلعبش فى الحديقة ولو لعبت فيها هضربك 
والتانية مكتوب فيها البيت كله والحديقة تحت امرك 

هتتصرف ازاى ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى بغض النظر عن العمر والازمنة الى دخلتنى فيها 
 انا سؤالى بسيط جدا 

 وانا اجاوب عليه يا سيدى 


 طبعا الاحوط انى مطلعش فى الحديقة وبكدة ابقى جمعت بين الامرين 

 الامر الاول انى مطلعتش الحديقة وبذلك ابقى معصيتش امره فى الرسالة الاولى 
والتانى ابقى جوة البيت وانا حر لانه قالى البيت كله على حسابك وبكدة ابقى معصيتش امره فى الرسالة التانية 


 طيب نطبق الامر ده على واقعنا بعد ما اعرف من حضرتك الاتى 
 ما مصير من لا يدينون بالنصرانية بعد الموت ؟
طيب هل يسمح لنا  بان نفعل ما نشاء اذا كنا نصارى ؟
ولاحظ انا مش عايز اكثر الاسئلة علشان منتشعبش ويكون الخوار فى محور واحد 


والسلام على من اتبع الهدى ​*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*المثني *

*ما مصير من لا يدينون بالنصرانية بعد الموت ؟*

*السؤال الأول : ما مصير من لا يؤمن بمسيح المسيحية بعد الموت ؟*

*نص كتابي :*

*يوحنا 3 : 18 *

*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. *

*قد دين ... الموت الأبدي (الإنفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة) في النار الأبدية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*طيب هل يسمح لنا بان نفعل ما نشاء اذا كنا نصارى ؟*

*تقصد إذا كنت مسيحي ؟*

*لا يحل للمسيحي أن يفعل كل شئ كما يفعل باقي الناس *

*لكن يفعل كل ما يُحب المسيح أن يفعل ليس قهراً ... لكن حباً في المسيح*

*وإن فعل خطية فهي على سبيل الذلل وليست طبيعة حياه*


----------



## المثنى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*



			الموت الأبدي (الإنفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة) في النار الأبدية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا سوف يدخل النار لانه لم يقبل الحل الفدائى الذى قام به يسوع  وليس بسبب خطايا فعلية أليس كذلك ؟ كما أستشهدت  ب(يوحنا 3: 17-19)   " ....لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين  العالم بل ليخلص به العالم.  الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد وهذه هي الدينونة






لا يحل للمسيحي أن يفعل كل شئ كما يفعل باقي الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يحل بمعنى محرم عليه  بالطبع 
 ولكن ما الذى يمنعه من أن يفعل الخطيئة ؟!!!!

ما دام أجر الخطيئة مدفوع مسبقاً وهو صلب المسيح وقد صار المسيح خطية لاجلنا لتصير بار 

 فما يمنعنى إن كنت مسيحيا من أن أرى بنت تعجبني فأزني بها أو فاحشة أفعلها  بدون أن أضع اهتماما لاحد لأن الخطيئة قد دفع ثمنها 


 على هذه الحال إن قبلت الحل الفدائي الذي قام به يسوع  تكون كل المحرمات مستباحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## المثنى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*طيب انا علشان مخرجش من الموضوع مش هتناقش الا فى صلبه 




			فقد أمرنا رب المجد بالصلاة والصوم والتوبة...ألخ 
لو انت ترى ان كل خطايانا التى سوف نعملها مستقبلا مدفوع ثمنها... لماذا أمرنا بالصلاة والصوم ؟ 
بمعنى ايه لزمتهم يعنى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش انا الى أرى ومبجبش حاجة من وحي افكارى ده الكتاب يقول ....غير حاسبا لك خطاياك .....  (2كورونثوس 5: 19)

وبعدين خلينى اوفقك فى ان مفروض على المسيحى الصلاة والصوم والخ الخ بتشريع 

طيب انا لم متقيدتش بكدة 
 سعنى لا صمت ولا صليت ولا ولا ولا  مصيرى ايه ؟

طيب مهو الى بينعمل زى الى مبيعملش وكله داخل فى الملكوت​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



المثنى قال:


> *
> على هذه الحال إن قبلت الحل الفدائي الذي قام به يسوع  تكون كل المحرمات مستباحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



المثنى...
عندما صلب رب المجد وقدم لنا الفداء قدم الفداء عن الخطية التى أورثت الطبيعة البشرية الفساد وهى الخطية الجدية...
بمعنى دفع رب المجد ثمن خطية أدم وخلصنا منها نحن أولاده 
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. ( رو 5:12 )

فقد أمرنا رب المجد بالصلاة والصوم والتوبة...ألخ 
لو انت ترى ان كل خطايانا التى سوف نعملها مستقبلا مدفوع ثمنها... لماذا أمرنا بالصلاة والصوم ؟ 
بمعنى ايه لزمتهم يعنى ؟ 

 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ، تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهَذِهِ النِّيَّةِ. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ ( بط 1:4 )
ففى رسالة بطرس الرسول يقول لنا كف عن الخطية..
ولم يقل لنا أفعلوا ما تشاءوا لآنكم قد فديتم 

 مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ فَهُوَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ، لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ يُخْطِئُ. لأَجْلِ هَذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ. ( 1يو 3 : 8 )
وفى رسالة معلمنا يوحنا يقول لنا من يفعل الخطية من ابليس 
فهل يأمرنا الله ان نصير مثل ابليس لاننا قد فدينا بدمه !!

فالكتاب المقدس ينهينا عن فعل الخطايا كما ذكرت القليل من الايات 
والكتاب هو كلام الله.... 
وبالتالى فان رب المجد يسوع ينهى عن فعل الخطايا لاننا قد فدينا بدمه
ولم تكن كل الامور مباحة امامنا..
تحياتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

مش انا الى أرى ومبجبش حاجة من وحي افكارى ده الكتاب يقول ....غير حاسبا لك خطاياك ..... (2كورونثوس 5: 19)

طيب ممكن حضرتك تشوف الاصحاح كاملا وياريت بلاش حكاية التعليق على اللى الاية اللى تييجى على مزاجكم 
فالكتاب يقول
17 إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً. 
18 وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 
19 أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 
20 إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ. 

والاية اللى حضرتك بتقول عنها دى...
بقوله هذا يعلن إن اللَّه هو الذي يطلب من جانبه المصالحة. نحن بادرنا بالعداوة والمقاومة والتمرد والعناد وهو الذي يبادر بالحب وطلب المصالحة. هو الذي يسعى إلينا مقدمًا لنا إنجيله، كلمة المصالحة
فرب المجد صالحنا لنفسه وعبارة غير حاسبا لهم خطاياهم اى انه قد دفع ثمن خطيتهم الاصلية 
ولم يقـــــــــــــــــول :  لا يحسب لهم خطاياهم القادمة ففعل حاسبا ماضى 

طيب انا لم متقيدتش بكدة 
سعنى لا صمت ولا صليت ولا ولا ولا مصيرى ايه ؟

اعتقد ان ده مش محتاج سؤال...
يعنى انت عايز تساوى واحد بيصوم ويصلى بواحد لا يعرف الله !!!


طيب مهو الى بينعمل زى الى مبيعملش وكله داخل فى الملكوت

أنت ليه مصر على كده يعنى...
انت أستشهدت بالكتاب بأيه اللى هى انت شايف بتثبت صحة كلامك 
مع انك لم تفهم معناها 
طيب احنا ممكن نستشهد بالكتاب تانى.. 
َلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. ( 1كو 6 : 10 )
أعتقد ان الاية دى بتجاوب على سؤالك ومش محتاجة انى أفسرها...
تحياتى


​​


----------



## المثنى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

فى مداخلة ما بين المداخلتين 31 و32 ممكن اعرف ايه سبب الحذف ؟؟؟
ولا فى تعديل فيها 

 مجرد استفسار قبل استكمال الحوار ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

_ســــــــــــورى معلش 
غلطة منى انا 
أســـــــفة جدا جدا 
بس ولا حذف ولا  تعديل 
واحدة جت مطرح التانية بـــــــس
_​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*

NORARAB قال:



السلام عليكم 


لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
ما المكافة التي سوف احصل عليها بعد موتي


وكما علمت انه في المسيحية الحياة الابدية في السماء واني سوف اكون مجرد ملاك من نور .


هل هذا عدل


اني حرمت نفسي من شهوات الدنيا

من خمور وربا ومتعة  وكل  ذلك 

لا احصل في الاخير على حياة ابدية مملة ليس فيها طيبات الرب

هل يعقل ان يمنح الرب الناس الفاجرة افضل مني انا المؤمن 
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


اعتذر لما ذكر


وما عند الله خير



والله احكم الحاكمين 


والله يبارك فيكم والله نور السموات والارض​

أنقر للتوسيع...

و من قال لك ان الله يحتاج انسانا  ليدخله الي ملكوته ...؟؟ او يحتاج انسانا لكي يعطيه مكافاه؟؟؟
نحن الذين ينبغي ان نسعي جاهدين طوال حياتنا  علي الارض لكي يتعطف الله علينا في النهايه  و يدخلنا الي ملكوته
و من قال لك ان المسيح يحتاج اليك او الي انا او الي اي انسان لكي يحمل اسمه فيدعي مسيحي؟؟؟و من قال لك ان المسيحيه تكسب بزيادة شخص شهواني لا يفكر الا بما يطيب و يلذ للجسد  و يريد ان يحاسب الله علي ما يصنع في الدنيا و في الملكوت؟؟؟
ان المسيحيه تعني انك ستكون مضطهد و قد يبصق عليك من يراك و قد يطلبونك ليقتلوك و لا يكون لك اين تسند  راسك..لكنها ما تسعي اليه ارواحنا لانها هي الباب الضيق الذي تكلم عنه المسيح و الباب الوحيد الذي يؤدى الي ملكوت السموات  ..و في ملكوت السموات سوف لا يكون هناك وجود  للجسد الفاني و ملذاته او شهواته بل ستكون هناك الروح التي سيعطيها الله ان تحيا للابد و لا تموت..الا تكفي هذه المكافاه التي لاتستحقها ارواحنا  لكي تعيش ارواحنا -ما كتب لها الله ان تعيش من حياة ابديه - تشكره و تسبح اسمه ؟؟؟؟الاتكفي هذه المكافاه لكي تتنازل اجسادنا عما تشتهيه في الدنيا و تتنازل عقولنا عن تلك المكافات الدنيويه الرخيصه؟؟؟؟
من قال لك ان الله يحتاج لانسان يؤمن به؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم من قال لك ان  دينك و هو الاسلام سيخسر ايضا بفقدانك؟؟؟؟
اخي  ...اطلب من الله ان يرحم روحك اولا مسلما كنت ام مسيحي  قبل ان تطلب منه و تشترط عليه كيف سيكافئ جسدك ان انت امنت به​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



المثنى قال:


> مجرد استفسار قبل استكمال الحوار ​



فيـــــــن ده !!!​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



سلام رب المجد معكم..

بعد اذن الساده المشرفين والاعضاء..

وبعد اذنك يا  marmar_maroo ..

لي تعليق بسيط.


الاستاذ الفاضل المثني:

قصة الفداء في المسيحيه ليست بدعه, وانما هي عمل الهي بالدرجه الاولى,

فانه لا خلاف على ان الانسان ذو طبيعه محدوده..والله ذو طبيعه غير محدوده

فعندما اخطأ الانسان المحدود الى الله اللا محدود..اصبحت الخطيه لامحدوده..لان الفعل يقاس بمن صدرت له وليس من صدرت منه..

وسأعطيك مثالا صغيرا..

عندما تخطئ الى اخيك ماذا ستفعل؟ بالتأكيد سيعاتبك ومن ثم ستصالحه بعد ذلك.

وعندما تخطئ الى رئيسك في العمل؟ سيتدخل زملائك بصعوبه بالغه للاصلاح بينكما..وسيكتفي ان يخصم لك يوم من راتبك الشهري.

ولكن..عندما تخطئ الى رئيس الجمهوريه؟ سيقوم العالم ولن يجلس .. ويجوز ان يحكم عليك بعقوبه جنائيه.

فما بالك عندما تخطئ الى ملك الملوك ورب الارباب؟؟؟؟؟؟

وسأقتبس لك من الاسلام ما يفيد عملية الفداء:


1- مفهوم الفداء:

     يقول الإمام النسفى:

   "الفداء هو التخليص من الذبح ببدل .. وليس هذا بنسخ للحكم، بل ذلك الحكم كان ثابتاً على طريق الفداء". (تفسير النسفى جزء 4 صفحة21).



    وهذا المفهوم يتفق تماما مع المفهوم المسيحي للفداء، نعم إنها أرضية مشتركة. 



2- أمثلة للفداء:

ضربنا في معرض الحديث عن الفداء في المسيحية عدة أمثلة وهي: فداء اسحق وفداء بكر الإنسان وذبائح الفداء للتكفير.

وسنضرب أيضاً من الإسلام أمثلة تؤيد هذه النظرية:

( أ ) فداء ابن إبراهيم :

     لقد اختلف أئمة الإسلام فى تحديد المقصود بابن إبراهيم، هل هو اسحق أم إسماعيل؟  فقال بعضهم أنه إسماعيل وقال آخرون أنه اسحق. وقد ذكر الإمام النسفى الرأيين فيما كتبه، وقد آثرنا أن نقتبس كلامه بالحرف الواحد إذ قال:

"الذبيح إسماعيل وهو قول: أبى بكر وابن عباس وابن عمر وجماعة من التابعين رضى الله عنهم. 

وعن على وابن مسعود والعباس وجماعة من التابعين رضى الله عنهم أنه اسحق، ويدل عليه كتاب يعقوب إلى يوسف عليهما السلام: من يعقوب إسرائيل الله ابن اسحق ذبيح الله ابن إبراهيم خليل الله".  (تفسير النسفى جزء4 صفحة 20

     وطبعاً الأرجح هو أنه اسحق لأنه ثابت بالدليل السابق ذكره ولأن رواية التوراة والإنجيل تدل على أنه اسحق. على أي حال قد ذكر القرآن قصة هذا الفداء كالآتي:-



سورة الصافات101-107

     "فبشرناه بغلام حليم. فلما بلغ معه السعي (أي يسعى مع أبيه في أشغاله) قال يا بني أنى أرى في المنام أنى أذبحك. فانظر ماذا ترى (أي ماذا تبصر من رأيك).

     قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين فلما أسلما (أي انقادا لأمر الله وخضعا) وتله للجبلين (أي صرعه على جبينه ووضع السكين على حلقه) 

     وناديناه أن يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا. إنا كذلك نجزى المحسنين. إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين (أي الاختبار البين) وفديناه بذبح عظيم".

     وقد فسر هذه الجملة الأمام النسفى قائلاً:

"هنا إشكال وهو أنه لا يخلو ما أن يكون ما أتى به إبراهيم من بطحه (بطح ابنه) على شقه وإمرار الشفرة (السكين) في حلقه، في حكم الذبح أم لا؟ فان كان في حكم الذبح فما معنى الفداء الذي ذكر في الآية القائلة وفديناه بذبح عظيم؟ والفداء هو تخليص من الذبح ببدل … وقد وهب الله لإبراهيم الكبش لقيم ذبحه مقام تلك الحقيقة في نفس إسماعيل بدلا منه . وليس هذا بنسخ منه للحكم، بل ذلك الحكم كان ثابتا على طريق الفداء. على أن المبتغى منه في حق الولد أن يصير قربانا بنسبة الحكم إليه ومكرما بالفداء". (تفسير النسفى جزء  4 صفحة 21 ) 



   فلعلك تدرك من قول الإمام النسفى هذا تأكيدا لشريعة الفداء أي التخليص ( أو الخلاص ) من الحكم ببدل . ورغم أن الفادي هو الذي تحمل الحكم فلا يعتبر هذا نسخا ( أي نقضاً ) للحكم ذاته بل تثبيتاً له وتكريماً لشخص المفدى.



(ب) فداء عبد الله بن عبد المطلب:

    لقد نذر عبد المطلب جد الرسول نذراً لله بقوله يارب، لئن رزقت أولاداً عشرة وبلغوا أشدهم معي ، لأنحرن ( أذبح ) أحدهم لك عند الكعبة.



   وعند ما رزق بأولاده العشرة، أراد ذبح من طلعت عليه القرعة، وهو عبدا لله أبو الرسول، فخرجت قريش لتمنع ذبحه، فقال لهم : وماذا أفعل وقد نذرت ذلك، فوجب على الوفاء ؟!

قالوا : إن كان فداؤه بأموالنا فديناه، وإن كانت بأنعامنا (أي مواشينا) نحرناها فى سبيله.



   وعندما استشاروا العرافة، سألتهم: كم الديّة فيكم، إذا أردتم أن تفدوا مذنباً؟

قالوا : عشرة من الإبل.

قالت: تقربوا بها، فإن لم تقبل زيدوها عشراً بعد عشر حتى يرضى ربكم.

وضربوا بالقداح (القرعة) بين عبد الله والإبل. فخرجت على عبد الله، فزادوا الإبل عشرة أخرى، وضربوا فخرجت كذلك على عبد الله، فما زالوا يزيدون فى الإبل وتخرج على عبد الله. وعبد المطلب قائم يدعو الله أن يقبل فداءه ويسمع شفاعته حتى بلغت الإبل مائة، فخرجت عليها.

ففرح القوم وهللوا، وقالوا لعبد المطلب: لقد تقبل الله فداء ابنك يا عبد المطلب (عن كتاب المولد للشيخ محمد برانق ص 17)



     يتضح لك من هذه الحادثة أيضاً فكرة الفداء، فعبد المطلب نذر أن يذبح أحد أبنائه لله، ولابد أن ينفذ نذره، ولكنه إذ التجأ لرحمة الله، حتى لا يذبح ابنه، كان لزماً عليه أن يرضى عدل الله بتنفيذ حكم الذبح فى بديل بأن يقدم فداء عن ابنه ليموت عوضاً عنه.



أليس هذا مثل واضح عن مبدأ الفداء؟!

ومثل ثالث نسوقه لتأكيد فكرة الفداء في الإسلام:



(ج) ذبائح عيد الأضحى:

     فعيد الأضحى يعرف باسم (عيد التضحية والفداء) (جريدة أخبار اليوم بتاريخ 25/4/1964 ) والذبائح التي تنحر فيه هي بقصد الفداء كما يتضح مما يلي:

كتاب دين الإسلام :

يسمى عيد الأضحى في بلاد الفرس (عيد القربان) أي الذبيحة، ويقال أثناء الوضوء في هذا العيد هناك: (اللهم اجعل هذه الذبيحة كفارة عن ذنبي وانزع الشر منى. (ص367)

كتاب الفقه:

روى مسلم عن أنس رضى الله عنه قال: ضحى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ذبحهما بيده الكريمة (جزء1ص711)



·                                كتاب مشكاة المصابيح: أن النبي وهو يذبح الكبشين قال: "اللهم هذا عنى وعمن لم يضح من أمتي" (ص42)     

·                                كتاب إحياء علوم الدين : روى البزار وأبو الشيخ عن أبى سعيد قالا: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا فاطمة قومي إلى أضحيتك فأشهديها، فان لك بأول نظرة من دمها أن يغفر لك ما سلف من ذنوبك. (جزء1 ص 243)



كتاب إحياء علوم الدين: 

    جاء فيه:"وأما ذبح الهدى (أي الضحية) هو تقرب إلى الله تعالى. فعليك أن تكمل الهدى (الضحية) واطلب أن يعتق (يحرر) الله بكل جزء منه (أي من الهدى أو الضحية) جزءا منك من النار. فكلما كان الهدى (أو الضحية) أكبر وأجزاؤه أوفر كان فداؤك من النار أعم"(جزء 1صفحة 243)



    من كل هذا يتضح لك جيداً أن ذبائح عيد الضحية يقصد بها الفداء والتكفير وبهذا قد اتضح لك اقرار الإسلام بفكرة الفداء.



ثانياً: فداء البشرية

     والإسلام أيضاً يقر أنه لابد من فداء للبشرية، وأوضح هذا المعنى فى قول القرآن :

سورة المائدة: "كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفساً بغير نفس ( أي من قتل نفساً بريئة لم تقتل نفسا ) أو فساد فى الأرض (أي نفسا طاهرة لم تفسد فى الأرض) فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً".



     ولعلك تجد فى هذا المعنى فكرة الفداء واضحة. فالناس لكونهم خطاة فهم مستحقين الموت كما سبق أن أوضحنا "من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار" (سورة البقرة).



   ولكن إذا حمل هذا الحكم إنسان برئ طاهر، اعتبر موته موتاً للناس جميعاً. وهذا يقودنا أيضاً إلى بحث شروط الفادي من منطلق هذه الآية القرآنية:



1- شروط الفادي : 

من حديثنا عن الفداء فى المسيحية عرفنا شروط الفادي، وهنا نرى موافقة الإسلام أيضاً على نفس الشروط، فدعنا نستوضح ذلك على ضوء هذه الآية القرآنية السابق ذكرها وآيات أخرى غيرها:



(أ) الفادي غير محدود:  

     فلا يستطيع أحد أن يكفر عن خطيئة الإنسان غير المحدودة سوى الله الغير محدود، فنرى فى القرآن ما يشهد لذلك كما يتضح من الآيات التالية:

سورة الطلاق: "من يتقى الله يكفر عنه سيئاته". أي أن الله هو الذي   يكفر الخطايا.



سورة المائدة: 

"لأكفرن عنكم سيئاتكم ولأدخلنكم جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار".

     فمن هذا يتضح أن الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يكفر عن خطايا البشرية، لذلك نراه في الآية الأخيرة هذه يؤكد الأمر بقوله: لأكفرن أي أنه يؤكد أن الله بذاته هو الذي يكفر الخطايا.



(ب) الفادي إنسان: 

     ينبغي أن يكون الفادي إنسانا حتى ينوب عن البشرية ويعتبر موته موتاً للناس جميعا كما نرى :



سورة المائدة (4):

 "كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس [أي بريئا لم يقتل نفسا] أو فساد في الأرض [أي طاهرا لم يفسد في الأرض] فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا. ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً.   فمن هذا يتضح أن الفادي الذي يستطيع بموته أن يكفر عن الناس جميعاً، لا بد أن يكون [نفسا] من طبيعة نفوس البشر، فيعتبر موته موتاً للناس جميعاً.



(ج) الفادي طاهر : 

ففي نفس الآية السابقة نرى هذا الشرط أيضا:



سورة المائدة:

 "كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفساً بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض ( طاهرة ) فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا".

   فالشخص الذي يعتبر موته موتاً للناس جميعاً يجب أن يكون طاهراً لم يصنع فساداً في الأرض).



2– المسيح الفادى: 



أ- غير محدود :

    لكونه كلمة الله وروح منه "إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه" (سورة المائدة). وقد قال الشيخ محي الدين العربي: "الكلمة هي الله متجلياً … وهي عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها". (كتاب نصوص الحكم جزء 2 ص 35). وقال أيضا "الكلمة هي اللاهوت". (كتاب فصوص الحكم جزء 24 ص 134) فبما أن المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه فهو غير محدود لأن روح الله غير محدود. (لزيادة المعرفة انظر كتاب المسيح ابن الله للمؤلف).





ب- إنسان:

والمسيح من جهة الناسوت (طبيعته الجسدية) هو مجرد إنسان عادي، فهذا ما قاله الملاك في بشارته لمريم، كما جاء في سورة مريم "قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا (أي طاهرا)" فهو يبشرها بغلام أي بشر طاهر.



ج- طاهراً:

 فالقرآن والحديث يشهد للمسيح بأنه الإنسان الوحيد الطاهر دون البشر جميعاً.



سورة مريم:

 التي سبق ذكرها من قبل يقول فيها الملاك:" قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا (أي طاهرا)" فالمسيح بشر طاهر.



سورة آل عمران:

 "وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها(أي المسيح) من الشيطان الرجيم".

   وقال الامام الرازى في تفسير كلمة (المسيح) "أنه مسح من الأوزار الآثام... مسحه جبريل بجناحه وقت ولادته ليكون ذلك صوناً من مس الشيطان] (تفسير الرازى جزء 3 ص 676). 



   وعن أبى هريرة قال [ سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول ما من مولود من بنى آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهل صارخا من لمسه إياه ، إلا مريم وابنها ]

وجاء في البخاري:

 " ابن آدم يطعنه الشيطان في جنبيه بإصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى ابن مريم ذهب (الشيطان) ليطعن فطعن في الحجاب. أي لم يمسه بشيء".

  من هذا يتضح لنا جلياً أن المسيح هو وحده الطاهر الذي لم يستطيع الشيطان مسه. وبهذا اكتمل في المسيح شروط الفادي الكاملة: غير المحدودية، الإنسانية، الطهارة.

ثالثاً : عمل الفداء 

   أوضحنا في حديثنا عن عمل الفداء في المسيحية أنه شمل عدة أمور جوهرية قد تمت بالمسيح وهنا نرى شهادة الإسلام أيضاً لذلك.

1-      الرحمة:  

   فالفداء هو عمل رحمة الله إذ جاء بالحديث في صحيح البخاري:"ما منكم أحد يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله تعالى قيل ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال ولا أنا إلا يتغمدنى الله برحمته ) .  والقرآن يلقب المسيح أنه هو رحمة الله كما جاء في:

سورة مريم :  ( ولنجعله (أي المسيح" آية للناس ورحمة منا).

2-      الشفاعة:  

وقد وضح القرآن وأئمة الإسلام أن الشفاعة هي:

( أ ) من حق الله وحده:

 كما ذكر في سورة السجدة : ( الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض .. مالكم من ولى ولا شفيع ) .

   وفي تفسير الجلالين تفسير هذه الآية . (من دونه) أي غيره (ولى) أي ناصر، (شفيع) أي يدفع عذابه عنكم .

 (ب) الشفاعة منسوبة للمسيح:

    فقد نسب القرآن الشفاعة للمسيح بقوله في سورة آل عمران:"إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ). 

وقد أجمع المفسرون: الرازى والزمخشرى والبيضاوى والنسفي وغيرهم على أن "الوجاهة في الآخرة هي الشفاعة"



3- الموت عن البشرية:

سورة المائدة :

"كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً) 

  والمسيح الذي قتله بنو إسرائيل دون أن يقتل أحداً، بل على العكس كان يحيى الموتى، ودون أن يفسد في الأرض، بل هدى الناس إلى السلام، فهم بذلك كأنهم قتلوا الناس جميعاً.  

4- إحياء البشرية:

في سورة المائدة جاء القول:

 "كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفساً بغير نفس أو فساد فى الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً. ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً)

والمسيح بعد أن توفاه الله على أيدى اليهود الماكرين، ورفعه إليه أي أحياه فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً. والشهادات على قيامة المسيح من الأموات كثيرة نقتصر منها على ما يأتى:-

سورة مريم:

 "والسلام على يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا".

سورة آل عمران:

"إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنى متوفيك ورافعك إلى".

قال وهب :-

( توفى الله عيسى ثلاث ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء فذلك قوله تعالى (إني متوفيك ورافعك إلى)

     من هذا نرى أن المسيح قد قام من الأموات واعتبرت قيامته هذه هي إقامة لكل البشرية معه، وهذا من بركات الفداء العديدة.




وانتظر تعقيبك..


----------



## انت الفادي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



المثنى قال:


> *
> اذا سوف يدخل النار لانه لم يقبل الحل الفدائى الذى قام به يسوع  وليس بسبب خطايا فعلية أليس كذلك ؟ كما أستشهدت  ب(يوحنا 3: 17-19)   " ....لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين  العالم بل ليخلص به العالم.  الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد وهذه هي الدينونة
> 
> 
> ...



عزيزي المثني

اولا يجب ان تفهم ما نقوله جيدا حتي يكون سؤالك في مكانه..
نحن نقول و كررنا اكثر من مرة ان الخطيئة التي غفرت هي الخطيئة الجدية اي خطيئة ادم.. اما الخطيئة الشخصية فهي ما سيعاقبك الله عليه..
فكون انك مسيحي فهذا ليس برخصة لك تفعل ما تريد ثم تدخل ملكوت السموات..
و كي نوضح ايمننا اكثر سأقوم يتوضيح عدة نقاط:
اولا: من احد اهم الشروط لنول الخلاص يجب ان تؤمن بالسيد المسيح مخلص..فعدم ايمانك بلاهوت السيد المسيح هو رفض لله نفسه لان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد. اذن رفضك للاهوت السيد المسيح هو رفض لله و بالتالي ليس لك نصيب في الملكوت.

ثانيا: بعد الصلب صالح الله الناس بالسيد المسيح بصلبه علي الصليب و بذلك انقسمت الخطية الي قسمين خطية جدية و خطية شخصية.
فالخطية الجدية رفعت و غفرت من جميع الاجيال بتحرير السيد المسيح للابرار من الجحيم..اما الخطية الشخصية فهذه هي الافعال التي انت تفعلها كل يوم و كل ساعة مدي حياتك و هذه ما سيحاسبك عليها الله..



> * ما دام أجر الخطيئة مدفوع مسبقاً وهو صلب المسيح وقد صار المسيح خطية لاجلنا لتصير بار
> 
> فما يمنعنى إن كنت مسيحيا من أن أرى بنت تعجبني فأزني بها أو فاحشة أفعلها  بدون أن أضع اهتماما لاحد لأن الخطيئة قد دفع ثمنها
> *


ليس اجر الخطية الشخصية هو المدفوع بل اجر الخطية الجدية..
اي انه كمسيحي انت تعرف ما هو ممنوع في المسيحية فأذا فعلت الممنوع اذن فأنت تخالف كلام اللله و بالتالي لن يفيدك كونك مسيحي لان الله لا يعرف وجوه بالافعال..
عزيزي... الفداء علي الصليب ليس صك غفران تحمله معك في كل حين و يغفر لك ما تقدم و ما تأخر.. هذا اعتقاد خاطئ جدا و هذا شئ غير موجود في المسيحية..
اذن نفهم من الكلام ان الاجر المدفوع ليس للخطائك الشخصية بل للخطاء الجدي المرتكب من ادم..اذن فأخطائك انت الشخصية غير مدفوع ثمنها و بالتالي ستدفع انت ثمنها.



> * اذا سوف يدخل النار لانه لم يقبل الحل الفدائى الذى قام به يسوع وليس بسبب خطايا فعلية أليس كذلك ؟ كما أستشهدت ب(يوحنا 3: 17-19) " ....لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد وهذه هي الدينونة
> *



كما سبق و اوضحت.. انكارك للاهوت السيد المسيح هو انكار لله نفسه..هو انكار لله المعلن عن ذاته في الجسد..
اذن الايمان المسيحي هو:
اولا: الايمان بالسيد المسيح الها و مخلصا.. لان انكار لاهوته هو انكار لله نفسه.
ثانيا: لا يكفي الايمان فقط لنول الخلاص بل يجب ان يكون الايمان مقرون بأعمال. لانه مكتوب في الانجيل في رسالة معلمنا مار يعقوب الاصحاح الثاني:
[Q-BIBLE]  [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE]  ما المنفعة يا اخوتي ان قال احد ان له ايمانا ولكن ليس له اعمال.هل يقدر الايمان ان يخلّصه. [SIZE=-2]15[/SIZE]  ان كان اخ واخت عريانين ومعتازين للقوت اليومي [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE]  فقال لهما احدكم امضيا بسلام استدفيا واشبعا ولكن لم تعطوهما حاجات الجسد فما المنفعة.[SIZE=-2]17  هكذا الايمان ايضا ان لم يكن له اعمال ميت في ذاته[/SIZE][/Q-BIBLE]

و نكون بذلك اوضحنا لك ان الايمان وحده لا يكفي بل ايضا العمل بما اوصي به السيد المسيح و العمل هو ان نفعل وصايا الله و نسير بها..
ثالثا : التوبة من الخطية و هذا يعني الابتعاد عنها..الصوم و الصلاة..

اذن فمفهومك عن ان الايمان بالصلب هو يغفر ما تقدم و ما تأخر من خطايا هو مفهوم خاطئ.


----------



## NORARAB (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

لا لا لا لا لا 


كذا الموضوع خرج عن الي اريدة 


اخي المثنى اشكرك على المداخلة القوية 

بس للاسف ما كنت اريد هذا 

فا انا اعرف من الانجيل الكثير *وما فيه من اختلال كبير* وباعتراف الفاتكان التي هي قبله لهم 

وما احاورهم بعقليتي كمسلم 

فا انا حتى الان احاورهم بعيد عن الاسلام و احاورهم على قد عقليت المسيحي 

فكل ما ذكرت من كلام من الانجيل كنت اتركة لموضوع اخر


موضوعي هنا من اجل ان اثبت شي هو الان الاخرة او الحياة الابدية كما يقولون افضل من الحياة الدينا 

ايضا ان الانسان لن يكون مجرد روح في الحياة الاخرة 

*ولذا تشاهدني اسايرهم على ما يريدون* 

وقد اعترف بعضعم في ردوهم با شياء كثيرة انا ابحث عنها

وكما قلت ليك لست وحدي في هذا الموضوع 

فهناك مسيحيوون كثر يتبعون الموضوع والمفاجاه جايه 

وقد اخذت اذن ليوم السبت القادم 
انه جاء اتصال لي من احدى اصدقائي المسيحيووون يطلب مني ان الحق الموضوع لانه صار غير مفهوووم

اما بالنسبة لمشرف القسم 
*وش فيك عصبي* ما قلنا شي من عندنا كل من عندكم واذا تريد حوار ثائي في ما يخص العهد الجديد او الاناجيل العديدة او قضيه الثالثوث فا انا جاهز 

اما اذا تريد حوار عن الاسلام فاليك موقعي تعال حيث الحريه في الراي لاني اعرف ان كل ردودي سوف تحرر او تحذف 
قول موافق لارسل لك رابط موقعي 




ايضا الست انت مؤمن بالمسيح انه ابن الله او الله او كما تريد لماذا لا تحاول ان ثبت ان داعي له 
*الم يعلمكم ذلك ام قال لكم الفدى لكم والباقي لا* 




اخي محامي اسكندارني ارجو ان تجيب على ردودي كاملة دون الاخذ منها ما تريد وترك الباقي




اتمنى العودة للموضوع الاصلي



سؤال اليوم 



ايهم اقوى الشيطان ام يسوع ؟؟


بخصوص اهباط عيسى من اين اهبط والى اين ؟
ايضا ارجو مراجعة الردود كاملة بشان ذلك وما قلت انا انه اهبط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35831&page=2






باذن الله ردي رح يتم متابعة من يوم غد 



والله يبارك فيكم 


والله نور السموات والارض

*تم التحرير والتلوين باللون الأحمر بواسطة المشرف*
*لأظهار الي أين وصل المسلم المحترم في الحوار*
*..............................................."المشرف"*​


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ NORARAB*


*بعيداً عن الأهانات الشخصية *
*سيكون لي موقف أداري *
*تجاه أهاناتك للمسيحية فأنتظره*​


NORARAB قال:


> اما بالنسبة لمشرف القسم
> *وش فيك عصبي* ما قلنا شي من عندنا كل من عندكم واذا تريد حوار ثائي في ما يخص [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"]العهد الجديد[/URL] او الاناجيل العديدة او قضيه الثالثوث فا انا جاهز
> 
> ​​


​​​*منتظرك أخي*
*فإن كنت أنت تعمل بحث معتمد علي جهودك الذاتية فأنا أعتمد علي روح أبي الذي يسكن في*
*وأنا بالطبع أوافق علي الحوار الثنائي هذا ولكن بعد اليوم العاشر من الشهر الأول لغلق الأقسام الحوارية *
*عامة منتظرك*
*أختر ما تريد من مواضيع يا مسلم وأنا معك*
*حدد ما تريد نقطة واحدة أو أثنين لذات الموضوع كي لا نشتت وأنا معك*
*متفقون*
*وشروط الحوار الثنائي سنتفق سوياً عليها بعد اليوم العاشر من الشهر الأول*​


NORARAB قال:


> اما اذا تريد حوار عن الاسلام فاليك موقعي تعال حيث الحريه في الراي لاني اعرف ان كل ردودي سوف تحرر او تحذف
> قول موافق لارسل لك رابط موقعي
> 
> ​​


​​​*لا يهمني الأسلام صدقني*
*فأنا لا أهتم بسوي حياتي الأبدية وما يتعلق بها*
*أما أسلامك فلك وهنيئاً لك به*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## انت الفادي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



NORARAB قال:


> * هلا  العضو المبارك  انت الفادي *
> 
> * انا  نور  العرب  وليس  نور  الرب *
> 
> ...



عزيزي نور العرب
انا لم اري هذه المشاركة و لكن اسمح لي ان اقول لك.. الدراسة التي انت تعملها عن المسيحية يجب ان تكون مستقاة من مصادر مسيحية معتمدة و ليس من اي مصادر..
فأخطائك في كلامك سأقوم بتوضيحها كالاتي:
الخطأ الاول:


> * وبالنسبة  لي  اذا  كنت  مسيحي   فاني  محروم  من   الكثير  *
> 
> *  لذا   تشاهد  ان  اكثر  المسيحيين    وباسم  الحريه   يعمل  كل شي  في الحرام   *
> 
> ...


نلاحظ التناقض الرهيب في كلامك لانك تقول اذا كنت مسيحي فأني محروم من الكثير.. ثم تأتي و تقول و بأسم الحرية يعمل كل شئ حرام...
فهنا التناقض واضح جدا جدا...لانك تعترف بأن الكتاب المقدس و المسيحية عموما تمنع الزنا و الخطية بشكل عام.. ثم حاولت ان تعطي لكلمة الحرية طابع ديني مسيحي مع علمك بأن كلمة حرية هي التحرر من كل قيود... و بالتالي فكل من يفعل الحرية هو انسان حرر نفسه من قيود المسيحية او من قيود الدين عموما و قام بعمل ما يريد بما يشتهي و مخالفا بذلك ايمانه... فهل ماذلت مصر علي اعطاء الحرية طابع ديني مسيحي؟؟؟
ملحوظة: كلمة الحرية ( التي تقصد انت بها العولمة ) هي مصطلح لا ديني... اي غير مرتبط بالاديان بل و يتعارض مع الاديان.

الخطاء الثاني:
انك لم تذكر اي نصوص كتابية تبيح للانسان ان يفعل  الحرية التي انت تتكلم معها و بذلك تكون متهجما علي المسيحية و متدعيا بالباطل.


و اخيرا: 
كان سؤالك اذا كنت مسيحي ماذا ستحصل عليه.. فأعتقد انك تقصد بعد الموت اي الملكوت..
فهنا يجب ان نضع في الاعتبار الكثير من الاشياء التي تقودك الي الفهم الصيحيح:
اولا :  كيف كانت حياة ادم قبل الخطيئة ؟
ثانيا :  كيف كانت حياة ادم بعد الخطيئة؟

اجابة السؤال الاول: 
1. حياة خالية من الالم.
2. حياة سعيدة.
3. حياة خالية من التعب.
4. حياة طاهرة.
5. حياة صلاة و طاعة لله.
اجابة السؤال الثاني : 
1. حياة مليئة بالالم و الجروح  مثل الاصابات اثناء العمل  و الاام الولادة لحواء و غيرها من الالام النفسية و الجسدية و التي لم تكن موجودة قبل السقوط.
2. حياة بها العديد من المشاكل و الانشغالات بأمور المعيشة و الخلافات الاسرية كما حدث مع ابناء ادم.
3. حياة مليئة بالتعب فكي تعيش يجب ان تعمل حتي تحصل علي قوتك و اكلك.
4. حياة تفتقر الي الطهارة و النقاء الذي كان عليه ادم و حواء في الجنة..فقد كانت قلوبهم طاهرة لا تعرف الغش او الكذب او الحقد او الكره.
5. حياة منفصلة عن الله فنجد البشر منهم من علي صلة بالله و منهم من ترك الله و لا يعمل تعاليمه.

فمن هذه التوضيحات نجد ان هناك فرق في الحياة و طبيعتها بين ايام ادم في الجنة و ايامه بعدها...
و نجد ايضا من هذه التعريفات ان الله قد حصر متعتة الانسان في راحته و شهواته الروحية و ليس في شهواته الجسدية.. لان الشهوات الجسدية هي نتاج الخطيئة ..و للك خلق الله لادم حواء واحدة مع العلم انه القادر ان يخلق 1000 حواء لادم..
و نجد ايضا ان الله بعمل الخلاص اراد منا ان نعود الي هذه الحياة اذن فملكوت السموات هو عودة الي الحياة مرة اخري معني ذلك هو العودة الي:
1. حياة خالية من الالم.
2. حياة سعيدة.
3. حياة خالية من التعب.
4. حياة طاهرة.
5. حياة صلاة و طاعة لله.

و اضافة الي ذلك كما قلنا سابقا ان الشهوات الجسدية هو نتاج الخطية و بأنعدام الخطية تنعدم الشهوة الجسدية.. فلن يكون هناك جوع كي نشتهي الطعام.. و لن يكون هناك شهوات جنسية كي نشتهي النساء..
و بذلك يعود بنا الكتاب المقدس الي مفهوم اخر مهم.. وهو اذا كان هناك في الجنة لا يوجد جنس او شهوات جنسية فلماذا خلق الله حواء لادم؟؟؟ الاجابة هي ان الله خلق حواء لادم للتكاثر و ليس لاشباع شهواته الجنسية و لو كان من اجل اشباع شهواته لكان اعطاه بدل حواء واحدة اكثر من حواء و لكنه لم يفعل بل اعطاه حواء واحدة فقط.. فقد يقول البعض اليس هذا تناقض اذن؟؟؟ اقول لك لا يوجد تناقض اطلاقا عزيزي... بل الهدف قد تم 
لان كما اوضحنا مسبقا ان الهدف من حواء هو اكثار النسل و ليس للشهوة الجنسية و هذا الهدف قد تم بالفعل فنسل ادم لا يحصي.. و بذلك قد تم الهدف و لا يوجد داعي في الجنة لوجود تناسل او شهوات جنسية.
اما النقطة الاخري و هي الاكل و الشرب مثل انهار الخمر او ايا كانت هذه الانهار...
فالهدف منها هو البقاء علي الحياة.. لاننا كلنا نتفق في شئ واحد وهو الانسان يأكل كي يعيش و ليس العكس اي يعيش الانسان كي يأكل.. و الا اصبحنا بشر لا نستحق حتي ان نعيش في زريبة حيوانات لاننا سنتصرف مثل الحيوانات بحياتنا من اجل الاكل... اذن فالله ينتظر منا ان نتصرف كبشر و ليس كحيوانات.. ان نتصرف كمخلوقات راقية و ليس كمخلوقات دنية تعيش علي اشباع رغباتها فقط.

و خالاصة الكلام هو: ان الحياة في ملكوت الله فيه اعظم هدية قدمها الله للبشر و هي الخلاص من الالم و العزاب و التعب و المشقة و الحزن و الشر... بالاضافة الي التنعم الي حضرته الالهية و السكون معه في ملكوته..
حيث لا وقت لطعام او شراب او لهو... او اي شئ اخر..
حياة العودة الي الحياة و لا موت بعدها.


----------



## المثنى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*




> ســــــــــــورى معلش
> غلطة منى انا
> أســـــــفة جدا جدا
> بس ولا حذف ولا تعديل
> واحدة جت مطرح التانية بـــــــس



 لا عليك فقد وجدتها وشكرا لكى على التوضيح 

فعلا لا حذف ولا تعديل ولكن تغير مكانها فقط 
 انا اسف لانى لم ادقق الملاحظة فقط 

محامى اسكندرانى _ انت الفادى 
اشتاق فعلا لحواركما لما وجد من اسلوب راقى 
 ولكن  يبدوا ان اخى صاحب الموضوع اراد غير الذى نتكلم عليه 
ولا استطيع فتح موضوع جديد فهلا فتحت انت الموضوع ودعوتنى لنتحاور هناك بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟




> اخي المثنى اشكرك على المداخلة القوية
> 
> بس للاسف ما كنت اريد هذا
> 
> فا انا اعرف من الانجيل الكثير وما فيه من اختلال كبير وباعتراف الفاتكان التي هي قبله لهم




حياك الله يا أخى الكريم واعتذر منك على تدخلى فى موضوعك 
وفقك الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 
 واتابع  ردودك ان شاء الله ​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*اخي المثني
ان كنتم تريدون السؤال عن شئ يخص المسيحيه فنحن حاضرون للاجابه عليه بشرط ان يتسم السؤال بالموضوعيه و التركيز و يكون الغرض الاساسي منه هو الاقتناع و ليس الهجوم الاهوج او التجريح  فنحن لسنا بعاجزين عن الهجوم المضاد او التجريح مثلما تفعلون كما ان ما نقوله لك من ردود هو من وازع المحبه  
فماذا تفعل لو علمت ان هناك ايه في الكتاب المقدس تقول :
لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب...و لا تطرحوا درركم امام الخنازير..لئلا تدوسها بارجلها..ثم تلتفت فتمزقكم
و قد قال السيد المسيح يوما لامراة كانت تطلب ان تسمع ما يقوله لكي تؤمن به :
يا امراة..ليس حسن ان يؤخذ خبز البنين و يطرح للكلاب
قال المسيح لها هذا  لكي يختبر "صدق نوايا قلبها" ..لكنها نجحت في الاختبار  عندما قالت:
و الكلاب ايضا يا سيد تاكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها(اي  سادتها)
فهل فهمت يا عزيزى لماذا نجيب علي اسالتك حتي الان  ..و لماذا اخيك نور العرب مفصول ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

++++السؤال الأول كان :- 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++السلام عليكم 


لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
ما المكافة التي سوف احصل عليها بعد موتي


وكما علمت انه في المسيحية الحياة الابدية في السماء واني سوف اكون مجرد ملاك من نور .


هل هذا عدل


اني حرمت نفسي من شهوات الدنيا

من خمور وربا ومتعة وكل ذلك 

لا احصل في الاخير على حياة ابدية مملة ليس فيها طيبات الرب

هل يعقل ان يمنح الرب الناس الفاجرة افضل مني انا المؤمن 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+++++ يا صاحب السؤال ، الذى تحتقر أن تكون ملاكاً ، وتشتاق إلى المتع الجسدية ، وترفض السماء إن لم تعطيكها .
أقول لسيادتك ، كن كما أنت ، فهذا هو المناسب لك .


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*النثى*

*ما دام أجر الخطيئة مدفوع مسبقاً وهو صلب المسيح وقد صار المسيح خطية لاجلنا لتصير بار . **فما يمنعنى إن كنت مسيحيا من أن أرى بنت تعجبني فأزني بها أو فاحشة أفعلها بدون أن أضع اهتماما لاحد لأن الخطيئة قد دفع ثمنها *

*المؤمن بفاعلية دم المسيح لا يقبل أن يعيش في الخطية مرة أخرى *

*فهو لا يشتهى الشر أو النجاسة *

*ولا حتى النظرة الشريرة دون أن يفعل الفاحشة كما تتمنى أنت *

***
****
**** *
*الخطية *
*المدفوع ثمنها *
*لا يتمتع بفوائدها **إلا *
*المسيحي الحقيقي الذي غيَّر*
* المسيح قلبه وأخذ قلباً جديداً بطبيعة*
* جديدة تكره تكره تكره الخطية كما يكرهها الله ولا يتمنى يوماً أن يعيش فيها لقد تقدس *
*قلبه بسُكنى روح الله فيه فلا يفعل*
* الخطية ولا يشتهيها إذ أن*
* كل ميوله وأشواقه *
*مقدسه **كمسيحه *
*الذي فداه *
*****
****
***​ 




*على هذه الحال إن قبلت الحل الفدائي الذي قام به يسوع تكون كل المحرمات مستباحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

*لا لا لا .... بل إذا قبلت المسيح سوف يُطهر فكرك من كل نجاسة *

*وتصير كل رغباتك مقدسة وتتعلم أن تقول للشر (( لا )) بكل قوة*


----------



## مارينا هاني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



NORARAB قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> لنفرض اني تركت الاسلام وما يعدني ودخلت الايمان المسيحي
> ...



اناقريت رد الاساتذه الكبار وكان ردهم جميل انا نفسي اتعلمت بس هقول حاجه صغيره ومش هتكلم تاني بعد اذنكوا الاستاذ:نور العرب وليس نور الرب  ولا يهمك من الاسم احنا بس وخدين على وجود الرب في اي شيئ في  البدايه احب اقول دخولك في المسيحيه لايفرض مكافأه لان حبك لله ومعرفتك به هي التي سوف تجذبك اليه ولكن المسيحيه ليست في حاجه الى اشخاص فالحصاد كثير ولكن الفعله قليلون ليس مجرد تركك للاسلام ودخولك المسيحيه يجعللك تدخل(الملكوت)وليس الجنه لابد من وجود الايمان والاعمال الصالحه فايمان بدون اعمال لاينفع وانا كمسيحي لكي تكون اعمالي صالحه كما في رساله يعقوب تقول العمل الصالح والايمان هو افتقاد الارامى والمرضى وغيرها من الاعمال التي ترضي الله وقد اذهلني سؤالك ما الذي سأحصل عليه فليس لابد من وجود حور عين او نهر عسل وخمر لكي تحارب من اجل دخوللك الجنه التي ايضا وحتى ان افترضنا فاين نصيب المرأه من هذه الجنه ولا هي كالحمار والكلب كلاهما نجس يااستاذ ليس من المطلوب وجود كل هذه الاشيء فوجودك في محضر الله يكفي ووجودك ليس ملاك نور ولكن نكون كملائكة الله هل تفهم معناها انك لن ترى سوى الله والملائكه تظل تسبحه فهل من احد يرى الله ويفكر في الجوع والعطش فحب الله يسود الى الابد ونحن معه فهناك لايكون تعب ولا الم ولاخيال نكون كملائكة الله لا نشتهي سوى الوجود في محضره وهذا هو قمة العدل فانك تقول هلاحرم نفسي من كل شئ لاعيش حياه ممله ولا اخذ من طيبات الرب اي هذه الطيبات الخمر والحووور اي شئ تقصد الله قدوس ولايردى بحدوث مثل هذه الاشياء في وجوده فالسماء هي للطاهرين فقط فالله قدوس لايحب الشر ولا يساكنه الشرير ولا نطلب اقناعك فكل شخص مسؤل عن نفسه كما يقول المتاب كامل السن يسأل عن نفسه ومن قال لك ان الله سوف يمنح الفاجر افضل منك فهذه النقطه تحثنا عنها وان الله قدوس لايساكنه الشرير .
النقطه الثانيه:- 
عندما قرأت ماتقول وجدتك تقول اعمل دراسات في الكتاب المقدسوالذي هو في نفس القت في نقطه اخرى محرف هل يعقل يااستاذي ان تاخذ اباحاثك من كتاب محرف حسب كلامك مع العلم اني واثقه كل الثقه ان هذا الكتاب كله موحى به من الله وان من زاد على هذا يزيد الرب عليه الضربات ومن قل منها فيحذف الله اسمه من سفر الحياه او ستقول هذا كلام الفاتيكان لايهمنا كلام الفاتيكان او كلام الاخرين لو كان كتاب غير صحيح لما عمل الله معنا كل هذه العجائب وكلام الله لايحتاج الى اثبات صحته واين هي النسخه الاصليه واين تم تحريفه ومن حرفه ومتى كلها اسئله يجب الاجابه عليها في البدايه.
نقطه اخرى انت تعمل ابحاث وتحاور اشخاص لكي تثبت ان كلامنا خطأولكن ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك  ونحن لسنا من الاشخاص التي تقول خطأ أو صح او تدين الاخرين فما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله فهناك برامج يمكن ان تنير عقول الاشخاص الظلمه فمكتوب شعبي هللك من عدم المعرفه وليس لاتسألو عن اشياء فهو قال ايضا فتشوا الكتب التي تجدوا فيها راحه للنفوس استاذي الفاضل هتاك فرق في المحبه في الراحه في الفرح في السلام فكل ما نشعر به من هذا اساسه المسيح.
انا اسفه مره تانيه ياخواتي واطلبوا من اجل ضعفي وسامحوني لو كنت اتكلمت في حاجه ماليش فيها وانا اسفه لاي شخص حس ان كلامي صعب شويه لكن الكلام بينفع ابكيك احسن ما نبكي عليك وسلام المسيح معاكو.


----------



## Prety Girl (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

:smi106:*سلام المسيح

اخي , لا اعرف بما يعدكم الاسلام
لكن ما اعلمه ان مصير كل مسيحي مؤمن هو الجنة
هناك حيث يتربع سيدنا يسوع المسيح على عرشه

ومصير كل خاطئ او قاتل على قولك هو العذاب الابدي
فربنا يسوع المسيح يبقى واقفا على باب كل واحد منا , يطرقه ويطرقه
من يسمعه ويفتح له ينل الحياة الابدية
ومن لا يسمعه فمصيره جهنم
وربنا ينتظرنا جميعا , حتى هؤلاء الذين يصحون في وقت متاخر
فكما في قصة الابن الضال 
 هو جاء الى الارض من اجل خلاصنا ومن اجل الضالين في متعة الحياة والبعيدين عن الله
وقد منحنا الرب الانجيل , واعطانا رسالة نوصلها لاخوتنا 
لعلنا نرشدهم الى طريق الهداية وطريق الصواب


وصدقني ان اصبحت مسيحيا لن تكسب فقط الحياة الابدية
بل ستكسب المتعة الحقيقية على الارض
ليست متعة الخمر والزنا الزائفة , بل متعة المحبة والايمان
ان تشعر بان الرب معك في جميع خطواتك

وفي نهاية الامر  ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت عن سؤالك
لتكن بحفظ المسيح ورعايته
*::هدهد::*
:smi106:​*


----------



## مارينا هاني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

كلامك صح بريتي جيرل ربنا معاكي ويقويك


----------



## المثنى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

*################### *

*اتمنى فعلا ان اتم الحوار معكم ولكن للحوار اداب يجب التحلى بها ومن هذه الاداب انتظار الاجابة حين السؤال *

*اولا انا لم انتبه الى ان اخى نور العرب مفصول ولا اعلم لماذا تم فصله ؟*
*و*
*حبذا لو نكمل الحوار ولكن عندى طلب اريد الندية *
*يعنى احاور شخصا لا عشرة *
*فلو انى ارد على مئة شخص صعب الحوار وتشتت وطال دون جدوى *

*فهل لى ان اجد بينكم من استكمل معه الحوار في اطار ثنائي ؟*

*تم تحرير المخالفة في السلام*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفاموس*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*

++ الأخ الفاضل / المثنى 
+++ حتى لو تخطى البعض بعض الحدود -- وأنا لا أدافع عن ذلك ، بل أدينه بكل وضوح ، فى كل مناسبة ، وآخرها اليوم -- فإن ذلك ، غالباً ، لا يصل لحد المشكلة ، بل يمكن تجاوزه بسعة العقل والقلب .
++ كما أن الحوار الثنائى ، ليس هذا قسمه فى هذا المنتدى ، بل كلنا -هنا - نتناقش ، بشرط الموضوعية ، وعدم التشتيت فى الأسئلة الكثيرة داخل السؤال الواحد .
+++ ولكنى أعتقد أن الشيئ الأهم هو خلوص النية للبحث عن الحقيقة المجرّدة ، والإعتراف بها فوراً ، وليس القفز من نقطة إلى أخرى بدون تعليق على ما سبق ، وكأن : " اللى فات مات " !!
++ أعنقد أن ذلك هو المعوق فعلاً لعمل حوار جاد ، وليس كثرة المتداخلين ، طالما أنهم ملتزمين بنفس الموضوع ، بكل أمانة وإخلاص .


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو انا مسيحي ما الذي سوف احصل علية*



المثنى قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> اتمنى فعلا ان اتم الحوار معكم ولكن للحوار اداب يجب التحلى بها ومن هذه الاداب انتظار الاجابة حين السؤال
> 
> ...



*لا مجال للحوار في اطار ثنائي
لان ما تسال عنه انت لا يخص الشخص الذي سيحاورك وحده و لا يمكن ان نفترض ان علم من سيحاورك وحده علم كامل بجميع الامور بحيث يكون هذا الشخص يمثل المسيحيين و يتحدث و يتحاور معكم باسم المسيحيين جميعا
الجميع لابد لهم من المشاركه و الدخول في الحوار  لان من يحاورك ليس معصوما من النسيان و قد يفوته ان يقول لك شيئا هاما فيتدخل اخ اخر لنا ليضيفه و يصبح الحوار مكتملا و  الحديث مكملا لبعضه ككل
ام تريدون تحدي علم شخص واحد منا لتاخذونا باقوال فمه و تدعون انتصارا زائفا ؟؟؟؟
هذا هو الاسلوب الذي سوف نحاورك به و لك ان تحضر ما شئت من اخوانك ليتحاوروا و يساندوك شريطة عدم الخروج عن صلب الموضوع و تشتيت الافكار و عدم الخروج عن اداب الحوار او اللجوء للتجريح المتعمد و الكذب و الادعاءات الكاذبه لاعتبارها سندا في التحاور
و الا فالحوار عقيم و الجدال لا طائل من وراءه
فهل توافق علي ذلك و تحترمه ام لا؟.؟؟؟؟​*


----------

